# (CSToA) Touch of the Abyss [IC]



## Creamsteak (Dec 1, 2007)

*HISTORY*
In the shadows of the great western mountains lies a tragic nation devastated by war and poisoned by the would-be nobles holding false claims on ravaged manors and overgrown fields. Eight years ago, an army of giants and savage humanoids surged from the mountain crags, conquering the land's armies and capturing its haunted capital, the star-crossed city of Istivin. Istivin: the City of Shadows, holds many secrets.

Istivin lies at the political and geographical heart of this region. The nation's capital since its founding nearly 800 years ago, Istivin is the hereditary seat of the House Qualtaine, modest rulers largely content to enjoy the wealth of vast mining operations in the nearby Jotens and Vesper Mountains. Maintaining those mines often meant cutting through tribes of savage humanoids and giants, however, and these struggles brought turmoil to the region for eight centuries. With its soarign walls and sturdy keep, Istivin and its citizens weathered many brutal incursions over the years.

Then, eighteen years ago, Istivin fell under attack from a wholly unanticipated opponent, the Demon Queen. An immense black hemisphere of eldritch energy appeared over Krelont Keep and much of the city's central square, completely cutting off the government and constabulary housed within. Brave citizens were able to cross through the energy barrier, but none returned from its inky depths. Worse, the hemisphere expanded slowly, every day engulfing more of the city.

At the same time, organized raids by giant-led savage humanoids surged into the lowlands, hitting the nation's border forts with devastating effect. Only the timely intervention of brave and powerful heroes destroyed the giant threat. 

Ten years ago, mountain dwarves from the southwest sent warning to Istivin of a new giant and savage humanoid force gathering near the mountain headwaters of the Davish River. Soon thereafter, contact with the dwarfholds ceased altogether. Istivin moved against the threatening incursion but failed to anticipate the speed and ferocity with which the assault would come. The nations unprepared and undermanned border forts buckled under the fierce assault, and many of their surviving soldiers fled to the interior to defend the capital. The western baronies fell quickly as the forces of the Giant King marched for Istivin. Overmatched and unprepared, Earl Querchard ordered a complete evacuation. Less than a decade after the black hemisphere, Istivin had fallen.

Humbled, Earl Querchard fled to a neighboring elven kingdom. Istivin and the surrounding countryside became a vassal-state. The ruler of the neighboring kingdom felt some responsibility for the fall of Istivin. He promoted Querchard to the title of marquis, and installed the ruler as the head of a vast army of reclamation that struck back against the giants eight years ago. When the blooded army hacked its way to Istivin, they discovered a completely abandoned capital, with no sign of the Giant King or his savage host. The city's ancient buildings remained almost wholly intact, unlike the other conquered settlements. A puzzled Querchard resumed his position of rulership in Krelont Keep and set to the task of liberating the whole of the land.Within two years, all of the nation had been reclaimed, but true peace never came. 

A shadow of dread and disquiet had fallen over Istivin. Tempers flared more easily, and deadly accidents occured with regularity. Foul nightmares began to haunt the populace, and more and more of Istivin's folk found themselves caged in the city's asylums. Other citizens vanished altogether, including the marquis himself, gone now for four years.



*DEITIES*
The people of Istivin worship the following 5 deities: Allimon, The Prince of Swords, The Shield Maiden, The Stonewife, and The Great Guildmaster. These are the five most common, but certainly not exclusive.

*Allimon:* LG god of Good, Knowledge, and Law. Few in Istivin attend regular services of Allimon, but most acknowledge the wisdom of his teachings.

*The Prince of Swords:* N god of Travel and War. The god of the sublime way (book of nine swords. Said to espouse balance between the four dooms (good, evil, chaos, and law). It is a violation of the faith's code to use a weapon other than a sword or crossbow.

*The Shield Maiden:* LG deity of Good, Law, Protection, and War. The valkyrie god of protection is popular among the youth. She seems to be an adaption of an elvish deity that took root in the youth of Istivin when they were displaced.

*The Stonewife:* LG deity of Earth, Good, and Law. This deity is of dwarven origin, and has been adapted by the cultures of Istivin for many years. Dwarf refugees from the giant invasions make up the majority of her worshipers.

*The Great Guildmaster:* LN deity of Knowledge, Law, and Trickery. The god of personal improvement through accumulation of wealth and political influence. As such, worship seems common among merchants and nobles.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2007)

*6 MONTHS AGO*
*[This portion of the adventure takes place "before" the start of the game. That isn't to say that you're guaranteed to survive, but for storytelling purposes this event takes place before the timeline of the adventure starts.]*

Rumors of treasure hidden away in the Vespers have drawn adventurers and mercenaries to the region for years. This volcanic mountain range is the home to many different kinds of danger, both natural and unnatural. Survival in the Vespers depends on both cunning and power, and you have demonstrated both.

Three weeks ago, your motley crew entered a cavern deep in the roots of the Vesper Mountains. After facing down ogres, dwarves, and strange bronze constructs you've gained a great deal of wealth and power. Finally, after spending the better part of a month underground in the sulfurous air of the caves, you can see the light of day again.

Just ahead there is an opening in the walls, 10 feet around, looking out into the blue sky. It's daylight, and the first you've seen of it in quite some time. Had it been night, it would have been just as exhilerating to look up and see the stars, after that long trip through the mountains. 

You find yourselves surrounded by treacherous cliffs on all sides. Fourty feet high in most places, they form a ring around this basin. The ground here is gravel-like throughout most of the center. The gravel is made of obsidian, which would be at least mildly valuable if you hadn't seen thousands of tons of it over your time through the mountains. It has been ground into a rough sand, each peace averaging only a half an inch at most. It looks as if it was smashed with a hammer a thousand times over to get it down to this state. Larger jagged chunks seem to form a ring near the mountain wall.

Ahead, you can see a few bones in the gravel. They look like that of giants or maybe a massive animal. They seem to be scattered throughout the gravel, providing some sign that there was once life here. The ground seems to dip slowly as the terrain heads south. Slowly and carefully making your way there, you keep your eyes and ears alert. You've seen enough traps on your way here for two lifetimes.

Once within 10 feet of the sand pit one can see glimmer of gold, gemstones, weapons, and armor within. The fine sand within looks to be made of the same black rock as the rest of this crater. Sitting intermingled with it are various coins, jewels, and other valuables. The pit is 20 feet deep, and the soft gravel within seems likely to create some kind of hazard not too different from a quicksand or an antlion's den.

A voice, deep and serpantine, resonates across the crater as a whole. *"Who disturbs this hallowed place?"* The walls of the area resonate the voice and cause it to echo many times through the air. None of the group members are able to pinpoint its source, though it seems to have originated from the cliffs above.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Players:* When you first reply to this thread, please pick some space within the dashed red outline area to start.

*TERRAIN FEATURES*
*Cliff:* A cliff typically requires a DC 15 Climb check to scale.
*Crags:* Crags are dangerous rocky terrain that requires 4 squares of movement to enter. The DC of Balance and Tumble checks on crags increase by 10, and the DC of Move Silently checks increases by 4.
*Scree:* A field of shifting gravel, scree doesn’t affect speed, but it can be treacherous on a slope. The DC of Balance and Tumble checks increases by 2 if there’s scree on a gradual slope and by 5 if there’s scree on a steep slope. The DC of Move Silently checks increases by 2 if the scree is on a slope of any kind.
*Spiked Crags:* These function like normal crags, but anyone that falls onto a spiked crag risks being damaged by the spikes.
*Dense Rubble:* The ground is covered with rocks of all sizes. It costs 2 squares of movement to enter a square with dense rubble. The DC of Balance and Tumble checks on dense rubble increases by 5, and the DC of Move Silently checks increases by +2.
*Rock Wall:* A vertical plane of stone, rock walls require DC 25 Climb checks to ascend. Rock walls are drawn on the edges of squares, not in the squares themselves.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 2, 2007)

Errol, standing at O:17, turns quickly to search for the source of the voice.  Suspicions forming in his head as they walked down this path strengthened by the timber of the voice, he shifts slowly, without drawing weapons, toward the edge of the scree.  As he goes he hisses to his companions, Look alive, lads, and spread out.  I have a feeling that clumping up might be a bad choice right now.
He then shouts out to the bodiless voice,  We meant no disrespect.  We have just found our way out of the mountain's caverns and by chance found ourselves at your door.  Please let us know how we can make amends for any offense we have caused.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2007)

The rather disembodied voice responds fairly jovial, *"A simple mistake. I see how that could happen. As just recompense, I'll take the other two humans as payment then. You and the dragonborn are free to go."*


----------



## Dekana (Dec 2, 2007)

Slisik [standing at Q18], reveals an ever-so-slight smile as he hears the disembodied voice announce that *he* would be free to go. But just before him was a terrific amount of treasure. He had to have it.

Suspicious as to the identity of the voice, Slisik responds in a foreign language.
[sblock=Draconic]"I am deeply grateful for your permission in letting this one depart. Before I take my leave however, I would like to compliment you on this stunning collection of jewels and gems. It would take one such as me twenty lifetimes to acquire!" [Slisik is deliberately exaggerating the size of the collection][/sblock]

ooc: Sasthil, my animal companion, is beside me at R18.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2007)

The voice responds in a similar tongue. Veris this time identifies the source of the voice is coming from somewhere along the eastern ridge.

[sblock=Draconic]*"At least you have some manners. It has taken me quite a while to build this place. Over time my hoard has started to fill itself with the treasures of these wandering monkeys."*[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Dec 2, 2007)

Slisik continues his dialogue with the other being.
[sblock=Draconic]"Great one, I must admit that I am somewhat jealous. I too am a seeker of treasures, ever since my meager hoard was taken from me." Slisik is reminded of the goblins that plagued his tribe. 'Hoard' may have been an exaggeration, but he was telling the truth. "Perhaps there is an arrangement we could make; a trade of sorts. If you intend to devour my soft-skin companions, you may find yourself disappointed; they are only slightly females, and one is even tainted with foul demon blood. But we could provide others... in exchange for a small share of your treasure?"[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Tesla*

{Standing @ M:15] Tesla stands with her companions at the edge of the scree. A small but confident smill cross her faces as the faceless creature demands her life in exchange for some ridiculus injustice. _Ballsy isn’t it._ She mentally whispers to Arc as he hovers nearby. Her elemental envoy has been envaluable as usual during the underground journey and it may appear that his services will be needed again. 

She leans close to Errol and silently whispers, “This could be something more than we can handle. Perhaps there is another way in securing what we want without loss of blood.”


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 2, 2007)

Errol nods at Tesla's words, then moves a bit further away from his companions, ending up at L:15.  He again speaks loudly, trying to sound appeasing while still assessing the ground and rock for advantage if it should come to battle.  I am sorry to say that that arrangement will not work for us.  I hope you understand that our strength lies in our numbers, and giving up half of our company will greatly disadvantage the rest.  However, I am hopeful that we can find another arrangement that would still benefit you.  Is there some errand you might find us useful for, or some item that we could procure for you?  We would like to find a peaceful solution to this mistake, but the price you ask is too high.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 2, 2007)

Veris says nothing, studying the eastern cliffsides and smiling inwardly. It seemed her disguise as a human for once worked in her disfavour, but at least now it would serve to keep the enemys attentions directed elsewhere. And if the mugger was a dragon, which it's speech seemed to imply, she would gain nothing by making herself invisible. On the other hand, maybe it was just a Kobold with a booming voice. Giving the creature tribute, any tribute, when they did not know its true strength would be folly. Especially if the tribute was her own life. Silently invoking the Sight she climbs onto the rubble towards the nearest cliff-wall, and continues studying the cliffs on the other side of the crater. This would come to battle, and she looked forwards to it.

Invokation:
See the Unseen (invis and dark)

Move:
L:13 -> J:13


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2007)

*"I'm afraid I see no reason to barter with the likes of you. I am, however, amiable to a good story. We need not be enemies. Perhaps someone among you has a story I might find of interest?"*

The voice pauses for a moment, then it seems to come from the west wall.

*"I've seen quite a few visitors in recent years. Not one of them has told me a truely good tale."*


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 2, 2007)

_A tale... The poor beast is lonely._ Veris' lips curl into a bitter smile. That, at least was something she could sympathise with. She did not want to attract attention from this enemy, preferring always to strike unseen with surprise on her side. But alas, who else here had her gift with words? (ooc: she's the only one with a charisma over 8 ). Throwing her cloak back over her shoulder she speaks into the cold mountain air, her voice clear and strong with a hint of cruelty.
"Have you heard the tale of the Demon Queen's heart?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2007)

*"I have heard many tales about the Demon Queen, but in none of them did she have a heart. Go on."*


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 2, 2007)

"It is not something a Demon would admit to, but yes, it is said that at one time she did have a heart."

"To a fiend of her power there is nothing as deadly as love, no poison so vile and no weapon or spell so mighty. And thus, since neither poison, weapon nor spell would harm her, her enemies in the Abyss sought to make her fall in love."
"This was in an earlier time, before the formation of the earth, and magic was raw and powerful then. It could be twisted by those whose wills were strong enough, and wonders could be created then that could never be thought possible today. And so, naturally, this was the path the Demonic lords Csxglieth and Skäfoq who were Her most ferocious rivals tried first. In their hidden sanctum they slaughtered a thousand thousand mortals and fed a thousand thousand souls into their deadly spell, but when their power was loosened on the Demon Queen she but smiled gently and ate another celestial deva."  Veris smile echoes that of the Demon in the story. "A being of her power is not so easily defeated."
She falls silent for a carefully measured moment before continuing in false apology.
"Ah, but I fear this simple tale is beneath you, great Dragon. Shall I continue to bore you with this trifle?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2007)

*"Who is Cis-ex-glie-th? Who is Sky-fok? Do you have first-hand knowledge of these affairs? I certainly have not heard these names."*


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 3, 2007)

"Ancient Lords of the Abyssal planes, Great Dragon. Long since perished in the never ending demonic wars of hate and power. Csxglieth, it is written, was a being wrought of liquid darkness, his touch was death and his aspect as vast as the ocean. Skäfoq was perversion made flesh. In their own time they were worshiped as Gods but now, as all beings are doomed to be in time, they are all but forgotten. Even I, who have walked in the dismal halls of Naf and studied at the feet of Mrai know not the truth of their tale. Nothing is ever certain when it comes to demons."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 3, 2007)

*"So then, do you have anything else to say? I'm afraid that you are boring me."*


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 3, 2007)

"Ah, then I'm afraid that continuing my story will just bore you further."  Veris sneers, letting her irritation show. "Alas, I am not a story-teller by trade, and your refined tastes are obviously beyond my meager talents. So, fight us, or let us be on our way, for I'm afraid you are boring me."  Inwardly she curses herself for her temper. _Good idea, idiot, make yourself its first target. Why couldn't you keep your big mouth shut?_


ooc: Sorry about this. I thought my story was going somewhere, but I lost it along the way and I'm not about to spend hours writing something that will turn out badly anyway on the off chance that we can avoid a fight (which would make those of us who survived rich).


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Tesla would be the first to admit that she is by far no story teller. However, Arcs, from time to time, has had a better outcome when dealing with intelligent beings that her. _Hey Arcs, why don’t you tell the creature about the current demise and fall of Istivin. I’m am sure it would have an interest a cursed Capital._ She mentally tells her elemental envoy. 

With a small nod the outsider floats to the for front and begins to weave the tale of Istivin’s downfall and its current cursed state to the draconic creature. 


OOC: I think Arcs has the highest Cha out of all of us and who knows maybe the Dragon is into current topics in world news.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 3, 2007)

The bipedal lizard in the party lets out a throaty laugh towards Veris' storytelling faux pas. "I wouldn't worry about it, Tiefling; it was still a better story than I would have told." - Slisik had been devising a crude tale about how a band of heroes outwitted a clumsy dragon, then skinned its hide to serve as a rug.
_Besides, we'll have a grand story to tell after we return to town with a dragon's hoard, and its head mounted on a pike._


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 3, 2007)

(It was just a random angle. I was somewhat curious if other players would have hedged in on it and started adding their own bits. That could have been _interesting_. I was somewhat hoping for someone to use something like little red riding-hood.)

*"I'm astonished you think so little of my opinion. Let's hope you fight better than you talk."*

*Initiatives*
Alazphraxion 28
Errol 27
Tesla 21
Dekana 19
Veris 18

The dragon first appears at W/X-13/14. It has the general appearance of one of these:







It acts first, diving off the cliff and strafing over Errol and Tesla. It bites at Tesla (nat 20) threatening a critical and confirming (24 to hit, against 23 AC while flat footed [+8 armor, +4 shield, +1 deflection]) dealing 25 points of damage. It fails to establish a grapple with its jaws (nat 1 rolled against Tesla's 14). It completes its movement (flyby attack) by turning north over the next 10 feet (45 degrees per space) then gaining altitude (over 8 squares, uses 16 squares movement) to reach the height necessary to glide over the ridges. It then circles around at that altitude to Z/A-6/7.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 3, 2007)

"That will make a fine looking trophy." Veris says, mustering whatever bravado she can while crouching down between two large rocks in the rubble. _Though if it manages to kill Tesla we'll all have a hard time making it out alive. _ The Psion could deal out a lot of damage, when she was well rested.
Hopefully protected by her cover and the position by the cliffside she readies to blast the dragon when it enters her range.
(Eldritch Blast 3d6+2, +7 touch)


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 3, 2007)

*Errol, Warblade 6, AC 19(21 after moving), Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2*

Cursing their ill luck, Errol glides away from Tesla and prepares to launch a devastating attack should the creature come close.  We sought no quarrel with you, wyrmling.  Now we will bathe in your blood.
[sblock=ooc] move to M:11 (Absolute Steel stance makes movement 40' and gives me +2 AC) and ready to use Bonecrusher strike, +11 (deals an extra 4d6 damage for 1d4+4d6+4, and enemy makes Fort save (DC 14) or all rolls to confirm crits get +10 bonus) if the dragon comes in range. [/sblock]

[sblock=Maneuvers and Stance]
Active Stance--Absolute Steel: +10' move, +2 AC if moved at least 10'
Readied Maneuvers--Sudden Leap, Claw at the Moon, Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge
[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Dec 4, 2007)

Slisik - Druid/Barbarian - HP: 44/44 - AC: 16 - Fort: 8, Ref: 2, Will: 7
Sasthil - Snake - HP: 21/21 - AC: 19 - Fort: 3, Ref: 7, Will: 3

Slisik turned towards the dragon, and watched in awe as it swept down from the cliff. _Such an amazing creature..._ He was deeply impressed with the dragon; it had massive claws, powerful wings, thick scales, and a strong intellect. _Perhaps one such as this is one of my people's ancestors._ He mused, _perhaps *this* one is a relative of mine._

The beast then swept down onto Tesla, savaging her with its fangs. _What a shame that we'll have to kill it now._

Instantly upon seeing the severity of her wounds, Slisik rushed next to Tesla. After a short chant, his scaly hands began glowing a soft blue. He layed them upon the woman's shoulder, and the glow dissipated.

OOC: If Tesla is still at M15, Slisik moves to O16 and casts Cure Moderate Wounds on her. If she moves (her initiative comes first), he moves one space south and to the east of her in order to cast. He spends an action point to recall the spell. No commands for Sasthil at this time.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Bull's Strength, Barkskin, Summon Swarm
3 (2): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 4, 2007)

“So… that’s the way… its going to be… huh…?” She spits out in between coughs of blood. With the dragon’s attacks ripping right through her defenses she instantly knew that this battle was going to test her in ways unlike any other. 

OOC: 
Move Action: Moves to K(18) for some cover, or to L(18) if the distance is too far
Ready Action (Once the dragon comes into view/range): Manifest Energy Bolt (Electricity) + Paraelemental Power (Ooze) at the dragon. 4d6+6 Damage, DC 18 vs Reflex for half and no entanglement. Failed save 

Arcs: Ready Action to Manifest Control Air if/when the dragon flys into view. Will increase the wind to +40mph requiring a huge flying creature to make a DC 18 vs Fort roll or be checked. 

Buff Round: -8   (36/44) -- Inertial Armor & Force Screen
Round 1:  -6 (30/44) -- Energy Bolt (Electricity) + Paraelemental Power (Ooze)


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

*Initiatives* Round 1-2
Alazphraxion 28
Errol 27
Tesla 21
Slisik 19
Veris 18

*Errol:* Errol gets ready for another dive.

*Tesla:* Tesla moves to K18, and with Arcs readies to use their abilities against the dragon.

*Slisik:* Slisik moves around to Tesla's side and provides a healing spell.

*Veris:* Readied action to fire on the dragon's next pass.

*Alazphraxion:* Alazphraxion takes advantage of his well picked roost and dives off the side of the cliff just as he did before, only this time to the west. He glides 10 feet, then  gains altitude until he's 20 feet higher than the cliff, then executes a 180 degree turn starting southwards. He flies 20 feet East, then crests within sight of the group waiting to bombard him.

*Readied Actions Go Off:* Veris' blast, Tesla's spell, and Arc's spell all trigger at the same time. The blast strikes for 5 points of damage (minimum rolled), Tesla's Energy Bolt goes off dealing 16 damage, but the reflex save for half reduces it to 8. Arcs changes the air flow to a much higher speed, though the dragon also makes this save and continues its movement normally.

*Alazphraxion:* The dragon lets loose a fireball, flying towards Errol out in the open. Errol makes his save, reducing the damage from 19 to 9. The dragon finishes its movement by flying west over the ridge and then making another 180 banking south.






I believe this is accurate. The readied actions will affect initiative for the next round obviously.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

Updated.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 4, 2007)

Slisik - Druid/Barbarian - HP: 44/44 - AC: 16 - Fort: 8, Ref: 2, Will: 7
Sasthil - Snake - HP: 21/21 - AC: 19 - Fort: 3, Ref: 7, Will: 3


> Slisik: Slisik moves around to Tesla's side and provides a healing spell.



How much damage was healed? I should have been able to reach Tesla and cast in one round, with a 40' speed.

Slisik turned his attention on the dragon. _We need to get it onto the land somehow..._ He thought about a spell which could force the beast off the cliffs, and began reciting its many components.

OOC: Slisik begins casting Call Lightning. Still no commands for Sasthil.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Bull's Strength, Barkskin, Summon Swarm
3 (2): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

Dekana said:
			
		

> How much damage was healed? I should have been able to reach Tesla and cast in one round, with a 40' speed.[/sblock]




Sorry. It was 19 total.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 4, 2007)

Veris curses silently to herself as the Eldritch Blast leaves her hands and she feels its weakness. Resolving not to let her fear of the dragon's power undermine her strength again she readies another blast for when it once again enters her range.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 4, 2007)

*Errol, Warblade 6, HP 47/56, AC 21, Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2*

Errol moves further north, staying close to the line of crags but ready for another attack from above.  He crouches low as he finds a secure lodging for his feet, and prepares to spring into the air to strike the dragon should it come close.

[sblock=ooc] Move to K6 and ready an action to use Claw at the Moon if the dragon comes in range.  Acrobatics (1d20+9) = 26 If that beats target's AC, Errol's attack deals +2d6 damage and +4 to crit confirmation.
None of which matters, as Attack (1d20+11) = 12 the Nat 1 strikes.  Well, I guess I can hope the beast doesn't come close this round.[/sblock]

[sblock=manuevers and stance]
Active Stance--Absolute Steel: +10' move, +2 AC if moved at least 10'
Readied Maneuvers--Sudden Leap, Claw at the Moon, Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Tesla & Arcs*

_Keep working at it Arcs, we have to get the damn beast to stop strafing us or we are going to end up Fire Fodder._ She mentally tells Arcs as she readies her self for another shot at the dragon. 

OOC: 
Move Action: Stays where she is. 
Ready Action: Manifest Energy Bolt (Electricity) at the dragon. 6d6+6 Damage, DC 18 vs Reflex for half. Failed save equals full damage.
Buff Round: -8   (36/44) -- Inertial Armor & Force Screen
Round 1:  -6 (30/44) -- Energy Bolt (Electricity) + Paraelemental Power (Ooze)
Round 1:  -6 (24/44) -- Energy Bolt (Electricity) 

Arcs will continue to concentrate on the control air spell. The dragon has to make the same DC 18 vs Fort every time it tries to move while it is outside the bowl.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2007)

*Initiative* End of Round 2
Tesla 28
Slisik 28
Veris 28
Alazphraxion 28
Errol 27 <- Starting Here/Ending Here

*Errol:* Errol moves to K6 and readies an action.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2007)

*Initiative* Round 3
Tesla 28 <- Starting Here
Slisik 28
Veris 28
Alazphraxion 28 <- Ending Here
Errol 27 

*Tesla:* Arcs concentrates and Tesla readies another spell.

*Slisik:* Begins a spell.

*Veris:* Readies another eldritch blast.

*Alazphraxion:* The dragon makes his saving throw to be able to move. He crests the ridge once again while descending, and faces a volley of attacks. Veris blast strikes weak again, this time for 7 points of damage. Tesla's bolt hits this time, making it past the dragon's resistance, and dealing 21 points of electricity damage. The dragon wishes he had picked that one for his target again. He turns north towards Errol, who leaps out to attack the beast, but fails to land the hit. The dragon turns just over Errol's head while biting at him. The bite deals 10 damage and starts a grapple without moving into Errol's square (-20 penalty normally, -10 with feats) and wins the check (30 for dragon vs. 20 for Errol). The dragon automatically inflicts additional bite damage of 7.

Errol is now grappled, and the dragon is 5 feet above the ground facing north. So the next round, if Errol is still grappled, the dragon will have to win a grapple check to move, and then continue flying.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 5, 2007)

_Hm, at least my uselessness keeps me beneath its notice,_ Veris thinks mirthfully to herself and launches another bolt.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 5, 2007)

Slisik - Druid/Barbarian - HP: 44/44 - AC: 16 - Fort: 8, Ref: 2, Will: 7
Sasthil - Snake - HP: 21/21 - AC: 19 - Fort: 3, Ref: 7, Will: 3

Slisik continued his chant in earnest, lightning beginning to crackle all around him. Without warning, an electrical disturbance formed in the air southwest of the dragon, and immediately shot out a bolt of lightning toward the beast.

Slisik, eager to stride into melee combat, moved closer to the dragon, drawing his greatsword and commanding his snake servant to his side. "May the wilds grant us strength, little one!" he announced, as he cast another spell on both him and Sasthil.


OOC: Slisik finishes his Call Lightning spell, which is located at K11. The first bolt (as part of the spellcasting, not an action) strikes at M7 (3d6 electricity damage, reflex save allowed for half, spell resistance allowed).
He then moves to N14, and uses Animal Handling to have Sasthil move to his side at O15. (Animal Handling +13 vs DC10) As he moves he draws his Greatsword. He then casts Bull's Strength on himself, sharing the spell with Sasthil.

Spells Active
Call Lightning - 50 rounds or 4 more bolts
Bull's Strength - 50 rounds

[sblock=Spells Prepared]0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Barkskin, Summon Swarm
3 (2): Cure Moderate Wounds[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 5, 2007)

*Errol, Warblade 6, HP 30/56, AC 19, Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2*

Errol screams out in pain as the dragon's jaws close on shoulder.  Blood runs freely down his chest, and he is unable to stop the creature from clampin on as the pain is too intense to fight it. 
Realizing he is unlikely to pry the beast's jaws open, Errol decides on another tactic, desparate to escape the pain.  So it's blood you want, dragon?  Try some of your own! He shouts as he channels the strength of the mountain beneath him and brings his magical blade to meet the wyrm's neck.
[sblock=ooc]Shift to Blood in the Water stance.
Attack using Bonecrusher, 1d20+11-4(grappling)= 23 , I'll use an action point for +3 for a total of 26 to hit.  If it succeeds, it does 1d4+4d6+4=25 damage. 
Opposed grapple when it tries to fly away with me is (1d20+7)=9 
Ouch. I guess it's "I can see my house from here" time.    [/sblock]
[sblock=maneuvers and stance]
Active Stance--Blood in the Water--each successful crit gives a +1 bonus to attack and damage
Readied Maneuvers--Sudden Leap, Claw at the Moon, Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2007)

*Initiatives* End of Round 3
Tesla 28
Slisik 28
Veris 28
Alazphraxion 28
Errol 27 <-Starting/Ending Here.

*Errol:* Your close-range strike barely fails to pierce the dragon's scales.

(You can post an action for Round 4 now as well.)


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 5, 2007)

*Errol, Warblade 6, HP 30/56, AC 19, Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2*

Still caught in the dragon's mouth, Errol continues to slash at the creature.  Remarkably, he seems to concentrate for a moment while doing so, calm in the face of impending death.
[sblock=ooc] Swift action to recover maneuvers.
Standard action to attack once with my kukri.  1d20+11-4=23.  Another miss (it won't do enough damage this round to make it worth action pointing.) [/sblock]
[sblock=maneuvers and stance]Active Stance--Blood in the Water--each successful crit gives a +1 bonus to attack and damage
Readied Maneuvers--Sudden Leap, Claw at the Moon, Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge [/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Tesla & Arcs*

_Well one good grapple deserves another _ She thinks to herself as she releases a portion of her psionic energy to form tiny grappling creatures that will hopefully add her companion. 

OOC: Round Four Acton
Move Action: Move to L(15) That should put right within range. 
Standard Action: Manifest Larval Flayers on the dragon. Calls 1d3+1 larval with one possibly already attached if the dragon fails a Reflex save DC 15 (I think) Attached flayers can automatically use thier brain sap ability without fail. 
Arcs: Continues to Control Air

Round Five Action:
Move Action: Move to K(16) for cover.
Standard/Delay Action: Manifest Tele. Thrust any nearby stalactites and stalagmites for a total of 275 lbs and throws them at the dragon. Range-touch attack +3 for 1d6 per 25lbs of hard stone. (Max 9d6)
Arcs: Continues to Control Air

Buff Round: -8   (36/44) -- Inertial Armor & Force Screen
Round 1:  -6 (30/44) -- Energy Bolt (Electricity) + Paraelemental Power (Ooze)
Round 2:  -6 (24/44) -- Energy Bolt (Electricity) 
Round 3:  -5 (19/44) – Larval Flayers 
Round 4:  -6 (13/44) -- Tele. Thrust


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2007)

You've already "had" your round 3 action. That was your readied action to use an energy bolt. Round 3 is over. We are now in round 4. Only Redclaw was behind.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 6, 2007)

*Initiatives* - Round 4
Tesla 28
Slisik 28
Veris 28
Alazphraxion 28
Errol 27

*Tesla:* Tesla moves in closer and begins casting a spell. (1 round casting time)

*Slisik:* Slisik finishes the first spell, calling forth a lightning bolt that strikes for 10 damage (save made for half). The dragonborn casts a strength enhancing spell on himself and his pet.

*Veris:* Veris fires another Eldritch blast, barely connecting (2 rolled) and dealing 11 points of damage.

*Alazphraxion:* The dragon succeeds on his grapple to attempt to move, then starts flying east and up until he's just on top of the ridges.

*Errol:* Errol recovers his focus.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 7, 2007)

Veris keeps blasting away, hoping her crouching position by the wall of the crater will keep the dragon from being able to attack her on the wing. _A creature of that wing-span will have to do some pretty impressive maneuvering to reach me without landing._


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 7, 2007)

Turn updated. Sorry about the delay, my day was pretty much ruined yesterday.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 7, 2007)

No worries, I take it the dragon made the DC against Arcs control air spell?

-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 7, 2007)

I actually forgot to check, but now that I have it did make the save again.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 7, 2007)

Slisik - Druid/Barbarian - HP: 44/44 - AC: 16 - Fort: 8, Ref: 2, Will: 7
Sasthil - Snake - HP: 21/21 - AC: 19 - Fort: 3, Ref: 7, Will: 3

A look of frustration came over Slisik as his prey flew out of reach. He could strike at the dragon over the west side of the cliff with the lightning storm, but what about the east? _Perhaps I cannot strike at the dragon from here, but I know who can!_ Slisik closed his eyes as he began calling nature itself for reinforcements.


OOC: Slisik swaps out Cure Moderate Wounds to cast Summon Nature's Ally III. He intends to summon 1d3 Hippogriffs when the spell comes into effect next round. Sasthil stays put.

Spells Active
Call Lightning - 49 rounds or 4 more bolts (centered at K11)
Bull's Strength - 49 rounds

[sblock=Spells Prepared]0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Barkskin, Summon Swarm[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 7, 2007)

*Errol, Warblade 6, HP 30/56, AC 19, Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2*

Errol continues his mad slashing at the creature's neck, hoping to break free of its grip.  Having regained his focus he again attempts to use all of his strength in a strike designed to shatter bones even as it slices scale and skin.

[sblock=ooc] Attempting bonecrusher maneuver again.  1d20+11-4 = 19 once again missing miserable.  (Being grappled really hurts.) I guess he just keeps bleeding.   [/sblock]

[sblock=maneuvers and stance]Active Stance--Blood in the Water--each successful crit gives a +1 bonus to attack and damage
Readied Maneuvers--Sudden Leap, Claw at the Moon, Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 11, 2007)

*Initiatives* - Round 5
Tesla 28
Slisik 28
Veris 28
Alazphraxion 28
Errol 27

*Tesla:* Readies for another pass by the dragon.

*Slisik:* Begins a summoning spell.

*Veris:* Veris readies another burst.

*Alazphraxion:* (I accidently evaluated everything without checking the reflex save, and as luck would have it the dragon failed and is checked. Errol was going to be at -18 originally.) The dragon is checked by Arcs hard work, causing it to land. The dragon then fires its breath weapon at point-blank range dealing 23 points of fire damage to Errol. The beast releases Errol temporarily.

*Errol:* Errol counterattacks. His bonecrusher doesn't land, though. (You have a move action left since you're out of the grapple, though I'm uncertain what you might want to use it on.)


----------



## Dekana (Dec 11, 2007)

Slisik - Druid/Barbarian - HP: 44/44 - AC: 16 - Fort: 8, Ref: 2, Will: 7
Sasthil - Snake - HP: 21/21 - AC: 19 - Fort: 3, Ref: 7, Will: 3
3 Hippogriffs - Large Magical Beast - HP: 25, 25, 25 - AC: 16 - Fort: 6, Ref: 5, Will: 2

Slisik's call to the wilds was answered by three hippogriffs, large flying beasts somewhat resembling giant eagles. The dragon could hardly escape their keen eyes; the flight took to the sky immediately upon seeing their enemy, and began harrying the checked beast.
Slisik was getting annoyed that the dragon would not present a melee target. He decided to change tactics slightly; the lizard sheathed his greatsword and instead drew his Longbow.


[sblock=OOC]Summon Nature's Ally (1d3=3) for the number of hippogriffs (I will usually let you roll, but I wanted to accurately fill in the flavor text, hehe). They come into existence at R9, S9, S10 (within 35 feet). They'll move to and attack the dragon; I'm not _exactly_ sure how flying works, but I think they should make it with 100ft speed and average maneuverability. Also I believe they'll have to make the save for the increased wind speed. For Slisik: move action to sheath greatsword, move action to draw Longbow. Sasthil stays put.

Spells Active
Call Lightning - 48 rounds or 4 more bolts (centered at K11)
Bull's Strength - 48 rounds
Summon Nature's Ally III - 5 rounds

Spells Prepared:
0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Barkskin, Summon Swarm[/sblock]
[sblock=Hippogriff Stats]Hit Dice: 3d10+9 (25 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares), fly 100 ft. (average)
Armor Class: 16 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +4 natural, +1 dodge), touch 11, flat-footed 13 [I assume they're dodging the only enemy present so +1]
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+11
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d4+4)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d4+4) and bite +1 melee (1d8+2)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. [space is actually 5ft as per the house rule I think?]
Special Attacks: — Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +2
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 8
Skills: Listen +4, Spot +8
Feats: Dodge, Wingover[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 11, 2007)

*Errol, Warblade 6, HP 7/56, AC 19, Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2*

Errol staggers back a step, singed and bleeding.  Despite the tenuous hold he maintains on consciousness he smiles grimly at the dragon, reverses his kukri and holds it so that the back of the blade runs along his forearm and says, Ready to give up yet?
[sblock=ooc] Not much I can do, but at least I can die with dignity.    
5' step to Y8 (if I can up on the cliff), and hope the hippogriffs distract him enough for me to run and hide. [/sblock]
[sblock=maneuvers and stance] Active Stance--Blood in the Water--each successful crit gives a +1 bonus to attack and damage
Readied Maneuvers--Sudden Leap, Claw at the Moon, Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge [/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Tesla & Arcs*

With the hippogriffs flying in to confront the dragon Tesla mentally whispers to Arcs to stop with his spell. “I would that it was stopped closer to us, but alas beggers cannot be choosers.”  With her spell ready to go, she activates her psionic necklace and floats into the air. Once the dragon comes with in view she releases the psionic energy within her. 
[sblock=OOC]Not too sure if I want to do is possible within the given round so I will just list my desired effect and you can tell me what actually happens and when. 

Since the power from last round (round 5) didn’t manifest (Tele. Thrust) she was going to begin manifesting it anyway and hold off on actually releasing it until she can get a clear shot. Next round (round 6) I was hoping she could use her psionic necklace to levitate up and when the dragon comes into view release her manifested power. I have heard of something like this working with arcane powers but not too sure if it works with psionic. Ultimately whatever you decide is fine by me. 

Quick question on whether or not Tesla’s summon of the Larval Flayers was successful in that they are direct contact with the dragon?[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 11, 2007)

You declare the target when they appear, so the dragon isn't a legitimate target anymore. If you still want to finish the spell and allow them to appear somewhere in range that's fine.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 11, 2007)

She move to M(13) and delay manifesting her power until the dragon comes into range. (If possible) If can take a double move and delay manifesting her power she will then move to S(13)


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 11, 2007)

Veris sits down on a nearby rock, leaning her back to the cliff. The Dragon was too far away for her blast to reach it, but she had one more trick up her sleave (whatever good it would do against a foe like this) Ripping down the walls between dimensions she summons a swarm of bats above the crater and directs them to attack the dragon. 

ooc: Summon Swarm (Bat) 40ft away, it flies 40ft and hopefully reaches the dragon the same round.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2007)

*Initiatives* - Round 6
Tesla 28
Slisik 28
Veris 28
Alazphraxion 28
Errol 27

*Tesla:* Tesla concentrates on his working spell and adjusts his position, ready to attack the dragon should it reveal itself.

*Slisik:* The summons is completed and the Hippogriffs move on the dragon. One of the griffs is slowed by the winds, but the other two successfully move forward. The dragon takes his attack of opportunity against one of the approaching griffs dealing 10 damage. Neither griff lands a good hit. Slisik then readies his bow.

*Veris:* Veris summons a swarm of bats that head towards the dragon. He can't quickly counter-attack this time, so they get into range. (I assume they would engulf his space ideally). The bites fail to do damage through the creature's damage reduction.

*Alazphraxion:* The dragon makes his saving throw against the swarm. Unable to properly fight against the swarm, he opts to make his full attack against his various other opponents first. The wounded hippogriff is targetted first, and it suffers a critical bite for over 30 damage killing it. The dragon then turns to the second griff and strikes with both claws and both wings, taking all four other attacks before it drops (31 damage total).

*Errol:* Errol takes a step and readies (I assume) hoping that sometime on the next round he can make a break for it if the dragon gets another griff in the face. The dragon responds to his taunt, *"You would be wise to jump off the cliff now, human."*


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 12, 2007)

*Errol, Warblade 6, HP 7/56, AC 19(27 after move), Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2*

Shaking his head in disbelief that he is going to listen to the dragon that has so completely mauled him, Errol ducks and weaves his way to the edge of the rock wall and jumps down, using his acrobatic skills to minimize the negative effect of the fall.

[sblock=ooc] Shift stance, then tumble check to get away from the dragon (1d20+11) =14 .  Ouch.  There goes another action point (1d6)=5 for a 19 total.  
move to W8 and drop down.  Jump check (1d20+9)=16 is a success without an action point, luckily.  -10' of falling height.
tumble check on the landing (1d20+11)=25 (finally a good roll) is also a success, another -10' of falling height.
Thus he lands after effectively falling only 20', and spends his standard action, if he's still conscious, going total defense (which gives him +6 to AC thanks to dodge) [/sblock]
[sblock=maneuvers and stance]
Active Stance--Absolute Steel--+10' to move, +2 AC if move more than 10'
Readied Maneuvers--Sudden Leap, Claw at the Moon, Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge [/sblock]

OOC-Sorry, I forgot I had a move and then a turn.  I'll post next round's actions tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't suppose it will make too much of a difference, but Tesla had Arcs end his control winds spell before my action, so the third hippogriff shouldn't have been checked.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2007)

Dekana said:
			
		

> I don't suppose it will make too much of a difference, but Tesla had Arcs end his control winds spell before my action, so the third hippogriff shouldn't have been checked.




That would change things. The third griff can get into range, but Errol is guaranteed to provoke the attack of opportunity now.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 12, 2007)

Ahh, ok. It'd be better for Errol not to get eaten, since the griffs were really there to serve as a distraction in the first place.

Slisik - Druid/Barbarian - HP: 44/44 - AC: 16 - Fort: 8, Ref: 2, Will: 7
Sasthil - Snake - HP: 21/21 - AC: 19 - Fort: 3, Ref: 7, Will: 3
1 Hippogriff - Large Magical Beast - HP: 25 - AC: 16 - Fort: 6, Ref: 5, Will: 2

Slisik had trouble seeing what was going on at the top of the cliff. His summoned hippogriffs flew off to attack, several loud squawks and terrible crunching noises were heard, then finally a human figure jumped off the cliff. "Errol! Hang in there!" he shouted toward his comrade. Slisik, animal companion at his side, rushed towards his companion eager to close his wounds... unfortunately, the druid's more powerful curing spells had already been expended. _Let's hope the Warblade can survive long enough for our casters to bring the beast down..._ he thought as he scanned the sky for the dragon, longbow at the ready.

[sblock=ooc]Slisik moves to T8, ready action to fire an arrow at the dragon if it comes in range (not that an arrow will do much, but Slisik doesn't know that). Sasthil has to double move to keep up (20' speed sucks!), and goes to T9.
Longbow: Atk +5, Dmg 1d8

Spells Active
Call Lightning - 47 rounds or 4 more bolts (centered at K11)
Bull's Strength - 47 rounds
Summon Nature's Ally III - 4 rounds

Spells Prepared:
0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Barkskin, Summon Swarm[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 12, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> That would change things. The third griff can get into range, but Errol is guaranteed to provoke the attack of opportunity now.



But he made his tumble check, so no AoO, right?


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 12, 2007)

*Errol, Warblade 6, HP 7?/56, AC 27, Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2*

Still ducking and weaving as he goes, Larian makes his way to the edge of the crags, approaching Slisik and his snake.  He spares the time for a brief grin, half hidden in a grimace of pain, and says, Remind me never to let a dragon chew on me again, huh?
[sblock=ooc] Move to S7, still totally on the defensive.[/sblock]
[sblock=Maneuvers and stance] Active Stance--Absolute Steel--+10' to move, +2 AC if move more than 10'
Readied Maneuvers--Sudden Leap, Claw at the Moon, Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge [/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Still delaying the manifestation of her power, Arcs and herself move closer towards the raging beast so she can get a clear shot. Arcs be ready with another one of your powers, we might need it.   

OOC: Moves to S(12)
 I take it that angled squares measured 5ft then 10ft then 15ft?


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 12, 2007)

Veris frowns. Until this point she had been almost completely ineffectual in the fight, and it didn't seem like that would change any time soon. The only way to make a real contribution to the battle would be if she left her safe position and walked closer to the dragon. Doing that would take time and before she would be in position the beast might move once again, even attacking her while she's exposed in the middle of the crater or climbing the sides of the cliff, and even then her blasts would not amount to much. No, all she could do was maintain her focus on the swarm and hope it would get in a few lucky bites, if it hit the dragon even once the bleeding would kill it in time.

ooc: Maintaining concentration on the Swarm.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 13, 2007)

*Errol:* You take 6 points of falling damage.

*Initiatives* - Round 7
Tesla 28
Slisik 28
Veris 28
Alazphraxion 28
Errol 27

*Tesla:* Tesla moves while still ready with his spell.

*Slisik:* Still ready and moves as well. The hippogriff's attacks don't hurt the dragon.

*Veris:* Concentrates on the Bat Swarm. The bats fail to harm the dragon.

*Alazphraxion:* As amazingly boring as it is, the dragon rolls a natural 1 on his save against the bats and is nauseated. He moves out of the swarm.

*Errol:* Errol switches his position.

(If possible tomorrow post two rounds of actions because I think the poor dragon's stuck full attacking the hippogriff next round.)


----------



## Dekana (Dec 13, 2007)

Slisik - Druid/Barbarian - HP: 44/44 - AC: 16 - Fort: 8, Ref: 2, Will: 7
Sasthil - Snake - HP: 21/21 - AC: 19 - Fort: 3, Ref: 7, Will: 3
1 Hippogriff - Large Magical Beast - HP: 25 - AC: 16 - Fort: 6, Ref: 5, Will: 2


While the dragon was occupied with the unlucky hippogriff, Slisik used the lull in combat to tend to the wounded. In between casting healing spells on Errol, the dragonborn _once again_ switched weapons. _The human has been attacking the dragon with his blade, so perhaps I can follow him to get some use with my own..._

[sblock=ooc]First round: Slisik casts Cure Light Wounds on Errol for 1d8+5, then sheathes his longbow.
Second round: Slisik draws his +1 Greatsword (again), and repeats the casting of CLW again. Sasthil does nothing, because he's certainly not about to scale the cliff and attack the dragon on his own, lol.

(after both turns)
Spells Active
Call Lightning - 45 rounds or 4 more bolts (centered at K11)
Bull's Strength - 45 rounds
Summon Nature's Ally III - 2 rounds (spell presumably ended because the 'griff will be dead)

Spells Prepared:
0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Barkskin, Summon Swarm[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Tesla & Arcs*

OOC: Let me know if you need the stats for the Larval Flayers

She quickly moves across the cavern floor all the while hoping that the blasted beast stay right were it is. Arcs trails right behind her ready to lend whatever assistance he can. 
_Arcs, when I unleash this power I want you to quickly fly straight up and blast that think with some lighting and then come right back! I don’t need you being a hero.  _ [Sblock=Round 8 & 9 Actions]Round 8
Move Action: Move to U(7) 
Standard Action: Completes the manifestation of her power (Summon Larval Flayer (Aug: +2pp)) right on the dragon. 
Arcs: Flies straight above Tesla and tries to get LoS on the dragon. He then casts Energy Ray (Lightening) Range Touch +5 for 3d6

Round 9 (If Tesla does have LoS from U(7))
Standard Action: Manifest Tele. Thrust any nearby stalactites and stalagmites for a total of 275 lbs and throws them at the dragon. Range-touch attack +3 for 1d6 per 25lbs of hard stone. (Max 9d6). 
Move Action: Moves to V(7) after casting for some cover
Arcs: Flies back down and stays close to Tesla

Round 9 (If Tesla does not have LoS from U(7))
Move Action: Moves to V(7) for some cover
Delayed Standard Action: Manifest Tele. Thrust any nearby stalactites and stalagmites for a total of 275 lbs and throws them at the dragon when it comes within view. Range-touch attack +3 for 1d6 per 25lbs of hard stone. (Max 9d6). 
Arcs: Flies back down and stays close to Tesla[/sblock]

Buff Round: -8 (36/44) -- Inertial Armor & Force Screen
Round 1: -6 (30/44) -- Energy Bolt (Electricity) + Paraelemental Power (Ooze)
Round 2: -6 (24/44) -- Energy Bolt (Electricity) 
Round 3 – 7:  0 (24/44) -- Nothing
Round 8: -5 (19/44) – Larval Flayers
Round 9: -6 (13/44) -- Tele. Thrust


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 13, 2007)

Veris sighs, gets up from her seat, and begins the long walk towards the dragon while still maintaining her concentration on the Swarm and directing it to attack the dragon again.

(In two rounds she can walk 50 feet, so after that she should be able to blast away again)


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 13, 2007)

*Errol, Warblade 6, HP 1/56, AC 21, Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2*

Once again, you have my thanks, druid.  Errol says as he feels the healing touch of the dragonborn.

Round 8--With a moment's rest Errol refocuses, recovering the use of his bonecrushing strike.  He ends this moment of focus with an elaborate series of vicious looking cuts with his twin kukri.  (Recover lost expended maneuvers)

Round 9--If the dragon is on or near the ground, move up and use Bonecrusher again (+11, 1d4+4 and 4d6, DC 14 fort save or crits against receive +10 bonus).  
--If the dragon is not on or near the ground Errol will continue to stay near the edge of the crags, moving 10' to keep his AC up and readying to use Bonecrusher if the dragon comes in striking range.

[sblock=maneuvers and stance]Active Stance--Absolute Steel--+10' to move, +2 AC if move more than 10'
Readied Maneuvers--Sudden Leap, Claw at the Moon, Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2007)

*Initiatives* Round 8
Tesla 28
Slisik 28
Veris 28
Alazphraxion 28
Errol 27

*Tesla:* Tesla readies to finish his spell and gives his minion a command. He moves a bit closer. (I don't see how you're going to suddenly manifest the power on him out of line of sight and including the increased distance from height, and movement to U7 is 35 ft. of movement. You still couldn't manifest on the dragon from there because the target is out of line of sight.) Arcs lightning deals 9 damage. 

*Slisik:* Heals Errol for 11 and stores longbow. The hippogriff charges after the dragon, incurring an attack and taking 12 damage. The hippogriffs attack bounces off. 

*Veris:* Moves. The swarm approaches the dragon. 

*Alazphraxion:* Rolls a 2 on his save vs. swarm, but still succeeds. Fullattacks the Hippogriff for now. Total damage is 48.

*Errol:* Refocuses his abilities.



*Initiatives* Round 9
Tesla 28
Slisik 28
Veris 28
Alazphraxion 28
Errol 27

*Tesla:* Still ready. Arcs returns.

*Slisik:* Heals Errol for 8 and stores longbow. 

*Veris:* Moves. The swarm chomps some more but still fails to deal damage.

*Alazphraxion:* Saves vs. swarm, then takes flight to the west, after making a half-circle he uses his breath weapon on the swarm. The damage is 21 fire and the swarm fails its save.

*Errol:* Moves 10 feet to keep his momentum going.

*"You are the MOST annoying group to happen in here in a while. I'm going to break each of you over these crags. How many more vermin, birds, and wisps do you intend to send? How many more of your weak attacks are you going to attempt? You should have taken my first offer, for both our sakes. Now I'm both angry and hungry."*







Hopefully next round we can get back to something more normal.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 14, 2007)

Slisik - Druid/Barbarian - HP: 44/44 - AC: 16 - Fort: 8, Ref: 2, Will: 7
Sasthil - Snake - HP: 21/21 - AC: 19 - Fort: 3, Ref: 7, Will: 3

After taking a short step to keep up with the warblade, Slisik replied "Gladly. But this will be the last incantation I can manage for awhile, aside from calling forth more minor beasts and vermin." Slisik moved his hands in an awkward gesture, using his fingers to trace the figure of a tree in the air. On completion of the spell, Errol's skin seemed to darken to a deep brownish color... then instantly transmuted into a tough layer of wood!

[sblock=ooc]Slisik moves to S9 and casts Barkskin on Errol for +2 natural armor, lasting 50 minutes. Sasthil moves to R9.

Spells Active
Call Lightning - 45 rounds or 4 more bolts (centered at K11)
Bull's Strength - 45 rounds (making current attack: +10, 2d6+8, 19-20x2)

Spells Prepared:
0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Summon Swarm[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 14, 2007)

*Errol, Warblade 6, HP 20/56, AC 23, Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2*

Errol, feeling somewhat refreshed and reinforced, watches the dragon circle, hoping to get another chance to attack it with his blades.  Even as he watches it, he visualizes his powerful strike crushing its bones even as it slices through its scales.

If the dragon is in reach he will move and attack with bonecrusher (+11, 1d4+4 and 4d6)

If the dragon is still up in the air he will move 10' to S12 and ready an action to use bonecrusher.

[sblock=maneuvers and stance]
Active Stance--Absolute Steel--+10' to move, +2 AC if move more than 10'
Readied Maneuvers--Sudden Leap, Claw at the Moon, Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge [/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Tesla & Arcs*

*She * remains vigilant in her determination to not waste her power and with the added bonus of some cover she patiently waits for the dragon to come with in range. 
_Arcs after I release this power I want you to control the air again. Hopefully we can make it stick this time. She mentally whispers to friend.  _ 
[sblock=OOC]Round 11
Move Action: None 
Delay Standard Action: Waits for the dragon to come within range and then completes the manifestation of her power (Summon Larval Flayer (Aug: +2pp)) right on the dragon. 
Arcs: Flies straight above Tesla and tries to get LoS on the dragon. He then casts Energy Ray (Lightening) Range Touch +5 for 3d6[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 14, 2007)

_Now, that's the pot calling the kettle black... You annoying pest._ Veris thinks to herself and readies another blast for the next time the dragon comes within range.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 15, 2007)

*Initiatives* - Round 10
Tesla 28
Slisik 28
Veris 28
Alazphraxion 28
Errol 27

*Tesla:* Tesla continues holding his spell while Arcs flies up to deliver another blast, but he fails to hit (nat 1).

*Slisik:* Enchants Errol's skin with a protective ward.

*Veris:* Ready to unleash another attack.

*Alazphrazion:* As he turns around and crests the ridge, Veris fires first. She hits, dealing 12 points of damage. The dragon swoops towards her, and as he inches closer he comes within Tesla's range and he finishes his spell. The dragon makes his saving throw, so the organizism does not attach itself. The three creatures fall to the ground below the passing dragon. The dragon then closes into range of Veris and makes a bite attack. The bite hits, dealing 14 damage. The dragon immediately starts a grapple winning the check, dealing additional bite damage of 16.

The creature is now only 5 ft. off the ground so you can attack from the area around it or under it in melee, and it has Veris grappled.

*Errol:* Errol moves closer, and because the beast is grappling with its head and flying it only threatens with its tail and claws, and the tail is facing the other direction, so all that said it means that Errol can close the distance without getting attacked. Errol unleashes a devastating strike that deals 27 points of damage, carving deep into the creature's flesh. He would say something, but his mouth is currently full.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 15, 2007)

Slisik - Druid/Barbarian - HP: 56/56 - AC: 14 - Fort: 8, Ref: 2, Will: 9
Sasthil - Snake - HP: 21/21 - AC: 19 - Fort: 3, Ref: 7, Will: 3

"Sasthil! Our time has COME!" announced Slisik, as the dragon flew within reach of their attacks. With no useful spells remaining, a companion near death and held within the maws of the beast, and from an eagerness to get some use from his sword, Slisik worked himself up into a frenzy and attacked! His snake companion followed suit, trying in earnest to sink its fangs into the dragon's tough hide.

[sblock=ooc]Slisik goes into a rage (the top of the post takes into account these changed stats), moves to S13, and attacks with his greatsword. Sasthil moves to T12 and bites.

Silisik: +12, 2d6+10, 19-20x2: Greatsword attack (1d20+12=17) (sigh)
Sasthil: +8, d4+1 plus poison: Bite attack (1d20+8=28), Confirming crit (1d20+8=23), damage: 3+4
The dragon must make a DC 11 Fort save or be poisoned for 1d6 con damage.

Spells Active
Call Lightning - 43 rounds or 4 more bolts (centered at K11)
Bull's Strength - 43 rounds
Rage - 7 rounds (so 24 str with both buffs, rawr!)

Spells Prepared:
0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Summon Swarm[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"When we get done with you I shall where your teeth as a head dress!" She cries out as she unleashes a wave of mental energy that sends hundreds of pounds of solid hard earth flying towards the hovering dragon. 


[sblock=OCC]Round 11 
Move Action: None
Standard Action: Manifests Telekinetic Thrust on any nearby stalactites and stalagmites for a total of 275 lbs and throws them at the dragon. Range-touch attack +3 (will also use an action point to increase the attack roll) for 1d6 per 25lbs of hard stone. (Max 9d6). 
Arcs: Flies back down and stays close to Tesla

Larval Flares: Can move 15ft per and will attempt to get as close as possible to the dragon to attack. Touch Attack +6 for 1d3 damage and Attach (Once attach they can use their brain sap ability for 1d4 Int damage, +12 Grapple.)[/sblock]


Buff Round: -8 (36/44) -- Inertial Armor & Force Screen
Round 1: -6 (30/44) -- Energy Bolt (Electricity) + Paraelemental Power (Ooze)
Round 2: -6 (24/44) -- Energy Bolt (Electricity) 
Round 3 – 9: 0 (24/44) -- Nothing
Round 10: -5 (19/44) – Larval Flayers
Round 11: -6 (13/44) -- Telekinetic Thrust


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 16, 2007)

*Errol, Warblade 6, HP 20/56, AC 21, Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2*

Errol grins as he feels the comforting resistance of flesh on the other end of his kukri.  That sensation was so much better than being on the receiving end of the dragon's teeth.

There's more where that came from, wyrmling!  Release my friend or feel your life's blood drain from a hundred such wounds!

If the dragon is within reach, he will attempt Claw at the Moon (jump check 1d20+9)=14 vs. dragon's AC) so just normal damage if my attack hits.
Attack (1d20+11)=13 .  Ouch.

If the dragon isn't within reach he will put his kukri away and draw his crossbow.

[sblock=maneuvers and stance]
Spells Active-Barkskin (+2 nat armor bonus)
Active Stance--Absolute Steel--+10' to move, +2 AC if move more than 10'
Readied Maneuvers--Sudden Leap, Claw at the Moon, Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm somewhat waiting for Nephtys action, though I could be mistaken.

*Initiatives* Round 11
Tesla 28
Slisik 28
Veris 28
Alazphraxion 28
Errol 27

*Tesla:* Tesla grabs one of the sharper crags out of the walls and thrusts it towards the great dragon. (3 rolled, +3, +2 on the action point barely hits). The crag deals 22 damage total to the dragon. The parasites try to reach the dragon. One provokes an attack, and eats a lethal claw for 14 damage. All three attacks hit (one might have died) but don't deal damage (damage reduction) and they fail to attach to the dragon.

*Slisik:* The snake hits, but does not crit. The dragon's thick hide turns away the minor damage of the snake bite. The dragon also succeeds on his fort save.

That's it for now. Unless Veris is unconcious (I don't believe so, but I could be forgetting something) I'm holding for that action.

*Veris:* Veris succeeds on her concentration check (I believe it is required here) and manages to manifest a point-blank blast for 15 damage.

*Alazphraxion:* At 0 hit points, He bites into his current victim one last time dealing another 13 damage. The dragon then falls to the ground, and the three little squish-balls attack it (still not piercing the DR). 

*Errol:* Errol moves up and CDG's the dragon, finishing the battle.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 18, 2007)

ooc: Sorry about that, I had connection-problems.
-

Veris cries out in pain and rage, slamming her fists into the sides of its head and unleashing  her fiendish hatred in an discharge of pure black energy.

ooc: E Blast, 3d6+2


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Tesla & Arcs*

A small smirk scrolls across her face as she watches the hard stone smash against the dragon. Reaching out with her mind again, she attempts to grab more of the same kind of stone and smash it into the dragon again.
[sblock=OOC]Round 12 
Move Action: None
Standard Action: Manifests Telekinetic Thrust on any nearby stalactites and stalagmites for a total of 275 lbs and throws them at the dragon. Range-touch attack +3 (will also use an action point to increase the attack roll) for 1d6 per 25lbs of hard stone. (Max 9d6). 
Arcs: Stays close to Tesla and will manifest control air if the dragon attempts to fly away. 

Larval Flares (2 remaining): Will attempt to get as close as possible to the dragon to attack. Touch Attack +6 for 1d3 damage and Attach (Once attach they can use their brain sap ability for 1d4 Int damage, +12 Grapple.)[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 18, 2007)

Updated the round above. Veris did exactly enough to bring it to 0, then it bit back and now she's at -8 I believe. I'll wait for the player's to react to that before moving on.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 19, 2007)

Damn!  I hate dragons!  Errol shouts, still gritting his teeth through the pain from the wound on his shoulder.  He kicks the creature in frustration and still-undispersed rage.  Then he notices Veris' limp form.
Does anybody have any healing left?  Veris is down and she looks to be in a bad way!  If nobody moves to help, he'll do his best to heal her enough to stabilize, untrained though he is.  Heal check (1d20)=16


----------



## Dekana (Dec 19, 2007)

Slisik shook off his rage once the dragon fell to the ground. He just barely recognized Errol's words as he came back to his senses... "Veris .. down... bad way..." Luckily, Slisik had noticed (somewhat jealously) the pair of healing wands that the Tiefling kept at her side.

"I'm sure the lady will not be missing this...", he said to the unconscious woman as he took a Wand of Cure Light Wounds from her. He tapped her with the wand, and with a single word, some of Veris' more serious wounds closed up. (Wand of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5=10))


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2007)

That will stabilize and heal her to 2 hit points I believe.

The creature has 4 yellow topaz embedded in its forehead worth 300 gp each.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 19, 2007)

Slisik helped Veris to her feet, and handed the wand back to her. Although the gems embedded in the dragon's face looked valuable to be sure, Slisik was more interested in the creature's hoard. He walked to the edge of the sand pit, careful not to slip in.

ooc: check to survey the treasures: Perception (1d20+11=22). He'll take a 20 after a minute or so if no one is still in any danger)


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2007)

The pit is rather steep and the black sand doesn't provide very good footing. From a safe range you can make out that there's a large sword and a number of coins intermixxed with the sand. There's also some kind of wooden plate and some kind of darkwood stick.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 19, 2007)

"I... I killed it?" Veris smiles faintly, pale from blood-loss and chock. "...And you didn't leave me to die? Thank you." she smiles again at Errol and Slisik, this time with a bit of coyness. "I didn't know you cared."
She rises shakily, still a bit frightened by how closely she had come to her death, and almost blasts the dragon once again before stopping herself. "No, that crazed creature will be a valuable trophy. We should carry its head as our banner on our way back to civilization. It should deterr lesser creatures from our path, if we still have the strength to carry it along with all our treasure."
She follows Slisik to the pit. "Does anyone have a rope? I don't think I could spiderclimb on sand."


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 19, 2007)

Errol smiles at the warlock's revival.  It's sheer practicality, I assure you.  My chances at survival are heightened by having one of your talents at my back.  As for the rope, I am afraid that I am without, but if we find one, I would be happy to make the descent.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"No need for rope." She replies as she makes her towards the fallen creature. "Arcs, be pal and fly over there and gather what you can. Be sure not to actually land in the pit." She says to her little friend as he flies past her towards the sand pit. Making sure not to come into contact with the sand, he gathers what ever horde he can and places them into a pile on solid earth. Meanwhile, Tesla with a small knife begins to grosly remove many of the dragons teeth. "I told you I would wear your teeth as a head dress..." She mumbles.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2007)

Arcs is able to dislodge a few pieces, but not everything.

A ornate religious tapestry worth 300 gp (10 lbs.)
A decorative darkwood staff with a permanent flame on each end worth 800 gp (6 lbs.)
A mysterious decorative floor-rug made from various materials worth 900 gp (30 lbs.)

On the surface sticking out there is also a large decorative wooden holy symbol that once adorned a cathedral of the shield maiden worth 400 gp (100 lbs.).

The holy symbol and the sword are both too deeply embedded for the elemental to move on his own.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 19, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Veris has 100gp worth of "mundane gear" listed on the character sheet. I assume that would include a length of rope... but if not, just ignore this post.   [/sblock]"Hmm, I think someone will have to go inside the pit if we want to drag out the rest of that treasure." Slisik motioned to Veris' bag - "If the Tiefling has some rope with her, I suggest we tie it around our best swimmer and send them in." The dragonborn had some minor skill in swimming, but he suspected nimble Errol would have an easier time.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm fine with you having some rope, although I must admit i gain great amusement from the notion that the party kills the dragon then gets trumped by their lack of a 50 ft. rope.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 19, 2007)

ooc: I guess she could have a rope. It seems like a pretty convenient thing to have, even though she can spiderclimb almost everywhere. Ropes can have any number of uses, after all .
Wasn't there some coins and jewels in the sand as well?  

--

"Ah, that's right. Here you are."  Veris digs in her backpack and hands Errol a coil of rope. then she uses a few charges of her wand of Cure Light Wounds to heal the worst of her injuries (enough to get her above 30hps). "We should have something to sift the sand in too, to get all the coins out... It would probably be best if we set up camp here. It's unlikely any of the local beasts would dare enter this valley, and the Dragon was obviously alone. We may as well get some rest while we can."
Not wanting to risk the climb down the sand for herself she heads back towards the dragon. While Tesla takes its teeth she digs out the jewels on its forehead.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2007)

> Wasn't there some coins and jewels in the sand as well?



 I was strictly adhering to the "don't touch the sand" clause.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 19, 2007)

Errol looks around for something to tie the rope to, and pauses to ask Veris, Could you spare a bit of that healing for me, as well?  Just in case there's something down there waiting for a foolhardy adventurer to climb into its lair.
He also takes five minutes to exercise, going through a few intricate steps and slashes with his kukri.

[sblock=ooc] changing readied meneuvers [/sblock]

[sblock=maneuvers and stance]Spells Active-Barkskin (+2 nat armor bonus)
Active Stance--Absolute Steel--+10' to move, +2 AC if move more than 10'
Readied Maneuvers--Sudden Leap, Claw at the Moon, Bonecrusher, Steel Wind [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm waiting to see these healing charges rolled up (go ahead and roll on invisible castle for that) then I'll move along.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 20, 2007)

Invisible Castle is not working for me right now, so why don't we average it. The average of 1d8+1 is 5.5, so it should take 6 charges to bring Veris from 2 to 35 hps (or 32 if we round down). Two charges for Errol should give him 11 (or 10 hps).
Veris' wand is then down 9 charges, with 41 remaining.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tesla could use some healing as well.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2007)

Errol is able to uncover the following:

A large decorative wooden holy symbol that once adorned a cathedral of the shield maiden worth 400 gp (50 lbs.)
A strange circular painting damaged by the sand, but potentially valuable if restored worth 700 gp (30 lbs. with frame, 1 lb. rolled up)

+2 Greatsword
Cloak of Elvenkind
Boots of Elvenkind

3,000 silver
650 gold
85 platinum

There's still more, but it will require more work to dig it all out. Perhaps some way to shovel the sand out and sift through it?


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 20, 2007)

Is anyone willing to take charge of tracking our loot?

And would anyone mind Errol taking charge of that shiny sword?


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 21, 2007)

"Let's get some rest first," Veris says to answer Teslas request as the two women scavenge the dragon's corpse. "If Slisik prepares enough spells to heal most of our injuries I can take care of whatever minor wounds remain."

[sblock=ooc]
I can keep track of the loot.
Possible division:
Errol: +2 greatsword (8000 gp)
Veris: Boots of Elvenkind (2500 gp, 1250 if sold) + 4 yellow Topazes (1200 gp) = 3700gp, or 2450 if she decides to sell the boots
Tesla: Dragons teeth (?) +
Slisik:

Veris could probably get the most use out of the Boots of elvenkind, they complement her invisbility and scoutish role somewhat. Even with the boots she'd only get a +7 to Move silently though, which might still be a bit low.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Tesla & Arcs*

[sblock=OOC]If people want, we can try skinning the dragon and use it for armor. Dragon skin can be used to make any metal-esk armor plus druids can wear it too![/sblock]

"Agreed" She says Veris. "I can use the rest of my energies to help remove some of the sand if people want." She offers to the others as they wade through the pit. 


OOC: Will manifest Tele. Thrust twice (12pp) on just the sand in the pit if possible for total of 550 lbs.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 21, 2007)

"The sword is better than mine, but only barely. Errol may have it if he can put it to better use. However, the dragon's scales do seem useful to me. I'll have to see if I can find a smith back in town to forge it into a breastplate." Slisik uses his greatsword to hack off large sections of the deceased dragon's scaly hide, as well as a single claw. He treats the corpse with a strange sense of reverence as he maims it, careful to damage only the parts (that he thinks) he needs. Strangely, the rest of the group hasn't seen him give the same respect to non-reptiles.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2007)

The raw scales for crafting will add 100 lbs. to your group's carrying load.

Tesla's efforts to remove a large mass from the pit reveals the rest of the dragon's horde:

3,000 more silver
650 more gold
85 more platinum

Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow (40 charges)
Third Eye (Concentrate)
Arcane Scroll (_bestow curse_, _shadow conjuration_, _animate dead_)
Figurine of wondrous power, obsidian steed

*OOC:* The steed will not work until we move forward in the game to 6 months from now. For now it is just a minor object d'arte, but not one that will encumber anyone.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 21, 2007)

Errol waits quietly while Slisik claims the scales.  I prefer my kukri for most battles, as they carve vulnerable foes up with ease.  For enemies such as this dragon, however, I can't help but see that this sword would prove more useful.  I can continue with what I have, if you would like the sword.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 21, 2007)

"Well done, Tes," Veris smiles greedily

[sblock=loot]
Total loot:
A large decorative wooden holy symbol that once adorned a cathedral of the shield maiden worth 400 gp (50 lbs.)
A strange circular painting damaged by the sand, but potentially valuable if restored worth 700 gp (30 lbs. with frame, 1 lb. rolled up)
A ornate religious tapestry worth 300 gp (10 lbs.)
A decorative darkwood staff with a permanent flame on each end worth 800 gp (6 lbs.)
A mysterious decorative floor-rug made from various materials worth 900 gp (30 lbs.)
4 yellow Topazes (1200 gp)
+2 Greatsword (8000gp)
Cloak of Elvenkind (2500gp)
Boots of Elvenkind (2500gp)
3,000 silver+3,000 silver (600gp)
650 gold+650 gold (1300gp)
85 platinum+85 platinum (1700gp)
Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow (40 charges): (3600gp)
Third Eye (Concentrate): ?
Arcane Scroll (bestow curse, shadow conjuration, animate dead) (700+700+1050=2450)
Figurine of wondrous power, obsidian steed (28500gp)
Dragon scales: ?
Dragon teeth: ?
Dragon spell components: ?

Thanks, Creamsteak, very nice 

Possible division:
Errol: +2 greatsword (8000 gp)
Veris: Boots of Elvenkind (2500 gp, 1250 if sold) + 4 yellow Topazes (1200 gp) = 3700gp, or 2450 if she decides to sell the boots
Tesla: Dragons teeth (?) +
Slisik:

The obsidian steed is probably too vaulable to go to any one PC, but could probably be common property (I think four people can fit on a heavy warhorse, at least for short enough time to planes-travel). Or we could sell it to a wealthy noble.
Both Veris and Tesla can use the wand and scroll, though not without risk, but for Veris the wand is less effective than her blasts and useful only against trolls and the scroll seems to be more valuable to us if we sell it (it won't win a fight on its own, but it's worth a lot of gold.)
Invisibility beats hide almost anytime, so the Cloak of elvenkind is probably redundant. The boots may be useful, time will tell.
I have no idea what a Third Eye is.

So, it seems we'll get enough cash to divide everything fairly once we get most of it sold.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2007)

Concentrate: This kind of third eye continually grants the wearer a +10 competence bonus on Concentration checks.
Moderate telepathy; ML 7th; Craft Universal Item, creator must have 10 ranks in Concentration; Price 10,000 gp.

And note that the scroll contains 4th level spells, which are otherwise difficult to access (because of the nature of a E6 game).

50 coins add 1 pound to your encumbrance, so if the party is limited on carrying capacity they may have to leave something behind.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 21, 2007)

ooc: What do we know of the Shield maiden? What's her alignment and personality? What is her church like? And how does she feel about tieflings?
 Would her clergy fit the role of the unnamed church from Veris background? (Taking her in as an orphan, and then torturing the devil out of her.)
-
Hm, good point about the scroll. It could make a very effective display is used at the right time... Of course, that would also raise the market value. What self-respecting wizard wouldn't give his right arm to get his remaining hand on spells of such power and rarity?
-
Questions, questions. What's the humanoid population of the area? Would it be possible for us to round up some slaves to help us carry the loot back to civilization?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2007)

*The Shield Maiden:* LG deity of Good, Law, Protection, and War. The valkyrie god of protection is popular among the youth. She seems to be an adaption of an elvish deity that took root in the youth of Istivin when they were displaced.

There are other deities at the start of the thread. If you want your background to incorporate one of those deities thats fine.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 22, 2007)

"I'll take the new greatsword then, as it will be my primary weapon. However, if the human is still interested in having such a weapon, my current blade will be looking for a new master."

[sblock=Loot]Slisik is currently carrying 76 pounds, max heavy load is 230. He can handle carrying the scales and the new greatsword easily enough - if Errol does want the old +1 greatsword, that will be his burden to carry. Slisik does take that single claw he hacked off with him, as a trophy of sorts. Leaving around 54 pounds. So he can take the holy symbol for 50 lbs, and perhaps some coin.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"Thanks.." Says the mind mage weakly. "And now I must rest. I shall leave treasure allotment to the rest of you." With that she finds herself a comfortable spot the cavrens floor and rests. _Watch over them Arcs. Make sure we get our fair share._


[sblock=loot]Tesla would be willing to take the Third Eye but I thought we are capped at 9 ranks in any one skill. SInce we do not level up. Also the max weight Tesla can carry is 80lbs and she already at 26lbs. How much weight can the whole party carry?[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2007)

> Tesla would be willing to take the Third Eye but I thought we are capped at 9 ranks in any one skill. SInce we do not level up. Also the max weight Tesla can carry is 80lbs and she already at 26lbs. How much weight can the whole party carry?




You are indeed capped at 9 ranks. A magic item does not give you ranks though, it just gives you a bonus. The _creator_ of that magic item had to have 10 ranks, but he or she is long-gone (at least as far as anyone here knows).


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 22, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=loot]Tesla would be willing to take the Third Eye but I thought we are capped at 9 ranks in any one skill. SInce we do not level up. Also the max weight Tesla can carry is 80lbs and she already at 26lbs. How much weight can the whole party carry?[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc] Errol is currently carrying 42 lbs out of a max of 130. [/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 22, 2007)

[sblock=Loot]Ok.. from my very ruff math I figure the party is currently 168 / 595 lbs (including Arcs) with a delta of 427 lbs. The total weight of the loot is 362 lbs. Unless I am missing something I think we are good to go. [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 22, 2007)

[sblock=loot]
Veris needs to be on light encumbrance to be able to scout effectively, but she could carry the magical items and the platinum coins for the party. 
I suggest we make a final division of the loot when we have sold the items none of us wants for themselves.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2007)

That leaves some weight to carry a few more odds and ends (the head for example). We're ready then to move on to the new timeline.

*Over the last six months...*

After slaying the dragon Alazphraxion within his den, your group escapes from the underbelly of the mountain with your newfound riches. The reputation of traveling "dragonslayers" proceeds you. It seems as if the wind carried your victory tale away as soon as the great beast was slain.

Your sudden wealth leaves you with no shortage of peddlers and merchants hawking wares, though it proves quite difficult to find a smith that has the experience -or at least the knowledge- to properly craft some of the dragoncraft equipment you seek. When you finally find such a smith, it is a displaced dwarf from the fallen kingdom of his people. Gurhald Chuck-Chuck, the wild dwarven woodsman.

Gurhald is a particularly gruff and irritable dwarf that lives deep within the shadows of the forest. He has long been exiled from his home by invading giants, but his hammer reveals that he is in-fact an original member of the Stonebrothers. His craftsmanship is undeniably the best in the region. He has twenty apprentices, ranging from dwarf to human to elf to halfling. 

While he's gruff, he's at least mildly impressed that your group felled Alazphraxion. "That dragon has lived quite some time. He wasn't a villain, really, but he was annoying. He would talk endlessly without regard for his company. I'm surprised somebody managed to find his horde though. He was always rather good at digging."

*Gurhald's Shop*
*Armor* - One Item
Dragoncraft Mantle, Brass (2600 gp) - Cloak; Fire Resistance 5
Dragoncraft Heavy Shield, Brass (2170 gp) - Shield; Armor +2; Penalty -0; Fire Resistance 5
Dragonhide Hide Armor (330 gp) - Medium; Armor +3; Max Dex +4; Penalty -2; Spell 20%; Speed 30 ft.; Weight 25 lb.
Dragoncraft Hide Armor, Brass (4,165 gp) - Light;  Armor +3; Max Dex +4; Penalty –1; Spell  20%; Speed 30 ft.; Weight 25 lb.; Fire Resistance 5
Dragonhide Banded Mail (800 gp) - Heavy; Armor +6; Max Dex +1; Penalty -5; Spell 35%; Speed 20 ft.; Can't Run; Weight 35 lb.
Dragoncraft Banded Mail, Brass (7,900 gp) - Medium;  Armor +6; Max Dex +1; Penalty –4; Spell  35%; Speed 20 ft.; Weight 35 lb.; Fire Resistance 5

*Weapons* - Up to Twelve Items
Dragonfang Weapon, Brass (500 gp + Weapon Price) - +1 masterwork bonus to hit, +1 fire damage on a hit. Must be piercing or slashing.

*Trades*
Gurhald will trade for gems, armor, and weapons first. He's not so interested in art or magic items he has no use for. 1/2 market price is his going rate for such purposes.

(I'll continue from here when I know your done dealing with Gurhald. There are one or two more "quickstops" on the way before I move us to the major story and award the XP so-far.)


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 22, 2007)

Veris, in her magical disguise as a human woman, smirks and answers the dwarf. "If they call me a villain for being a man-eater they should call him a villain for actually eating people, it's only fair." Winking at the dwarf she turns to her companions, "Don't forget to exchange the silver into something more convenient. You can always use it to pay him. There's really no items that suit me on offer here so I'm going to find some entertainment. I'll see you whan it's time to leave." She goes off in search of an attractive apprentice to amuse herself with.

ooc: She's holding on to the magic items for now, in case we'll find someone who'll offer a better price for them later. The gems are convenient and light, so she keeps them for now.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 23, 2007)

[sblock=Payment]Assuming we split the gems and coin evenly, that comes out to 1 topaz (300gp) and 900gp in coin (1500sp, 330gp, 42pp). So 1200gp each.[/sblock]Slisik spreads out Alazphraxion's scales in the dwarf's shop. "Perhaps he should have spent more time in training for combat, and less on his conversation skills. In any case, these scales should make for a fine piece of armor. If you find them workable, I'd like to commission a set of Dragonhide Banded Mail. And assuming I can convince my companion to part with one of the dragon's teeth, I will be wanting a new Scimitar imbued with the tooth's fiery essence."

Slisik spends some time bartering, but will offer this: in exchange for the 1315gp cost, he trades in his +1 Studded Leather and MW Scimitar. (they cost 1490gp to buy, I'm not sure how much you get for selling them.) If that doesn't cover the cost, Slisik will make up the difference with coin (getting rid of the smallest value coins first).


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 23, 2007)

"That's easy enough. It'll take my shop five days to commission both of those."

If you trade both the weapon and armor you'll only have to pay 550 silver to finish off the armors cost. However, the question occurs to me, are you proficient with that armor? Dragonhide banded mail is still considered heavy armor (where dragoncraft is not), and druids and barbarians are both only proficient in medium armor. Obviously you could just spend a feat for heavy armor proficiency if wanted to be proficient in it.

The scimitar would cost 515 gp more, which comes out to the rest of your silver plus 480 gold. Supposing your going along with this plan.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 23, 2007)

Creamsteak: Ah, you're quite right - I was thinking banded was medium armor.

"On second thought, banded mail would probably be too heavy for me to move around in. Can you work the scales into something a bit lighter than banded, but heavier than hide? Perhaps chainmail or scalemail?"

If hide or banded are the only options, Slisik will only buy the Dragonfang Scimitar, trading in his current scimitar and making up the rest of the cost with coin (lowest value to highest). He doesn't do anything with the scales yet (like selling them or finding someplace to store them), not sure if his companions want to make armor out of them. If the dwarf can make chainmail or scalemail, Slisik buys that, following the payment plan as the last post (with a breastplate or chainmail preferred over over scalemail).


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 23, 2007)

"I'm afraid that the only equipment I neglected to mention was an ordinary dragonhide shield, which is roughly the same as a steel shield. It has the minor advantage of being slightly more resistant to fire than a metal shield, but it doesn't offer much more protection to the weilder than an ordinary metal shield. That's worth roughly three-hundred fourty coins, and I'd hate to do that to the hide of such a pretty beast."

"If you were to slay another dragon of equal size, together that would be enough scrap to piece together a half plate. With four, I could work down the parts to enough to make a breast plate or full plate. At least... in theory."

"If you really don't want the dragon's hide, I can buy it off you for the price of the blade. There are certain barons that might be willing to pay high coin for the finished product."

I should also inform you that you will get a bonus level shortly, so if you're willing to spend the feat for heavy armor proficiency it would be applicable soon enough.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 23, 2007)

"Eh, I'm not looking to make a career out of slaying dragons - I doubt I could even *find* 3 more dragons, let alone slay them. The banded armor will be fine; I suppose I'll just have to learn fight effectively while wearing it. [as in, next level up!]."

Creamsteak: Ok, changing payment from the original post slightly - mainly, I'm not buying the scimitar. Slisik trades in the armor only, and pays up the rest with coin. Also, during these six months he'll be seeking an enchanter to give a +1 bonus to the banded mail.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 23, 2007)

The difference is 212.5 gold trading your current armor for the dragonhide banded mail. Cost comes out as 895 silver and 123 gold. "It will take three days to finish that project, with all my apprentices helping. Does anyone else have any work?"

I'll wait for Errol to potentially react to this post, otherwise I think that's it.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 23, 2007)

Dekana said:
			
		

> [sblock=Payment]Assuming we split the gems and coin evenly, that comes out to 1 topaz (300gp) and 900gp in coin (1500sp, 330gp, 42pp). So 1200gp each.[/sblock]



[sblock=payment]I think the math will be a bit more complicated.  We should factor in the price of items being claimed as well (4200 gp for the sword, minus the 1200 for your tradein which I'll pay for, for example.) [/sblock]

It is a truly fine opportunity, but I think I am happy with my current kukri, thank you.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 27, 2007)

Veris buttons her blouse with an irritated look at the young man in front of her. She had expected more from such a fine specimen, but his fumbling and haste had left her unfulfilled and frustrated. Without saying a word she turns from him and walks away, seeking some other way to quench her fire. Maybe if she got really drunk...

(ooc: She's been away from other people for a long time, it's only natural (and she is demonspawn )


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 27, 2007)

[sblock=loot]So, my quick calculation using the sale value (1/2 cost for magic, etc) for each item, and ignoring the obsidian steed as something we likely can't sell or give to one person, shows that as a group we netted 22,425 gold, which divides down to 5,606.25 gold each.  So, if Errol gives Slisik 1,000 gp of his share for the +1 greatsword (leaving Errol 4,606.25), the dragonborn can have the +2 (4,000 value) and still have 2,606.25 from the haul.
If everyone else who wants magic items buys them at half price from the pile, it should work out.  

Does that work for the rest of you? [/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Dec 27, 2007)

[sblock=loot]I posted something kinda similar to that last night in the OOC thread. Although I get slightly different values, 21,050gp total instead of your 22,424gp. As I mentioned there too, I'd charge only 1/4 price for the +1 greatsword. You get his close-friend discount.   [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2007)

After dealing with the dwarf's trading post, your group seeks out a slightly seedy connection from previous endeavors. A man by the name of Animus Abdicere, an old friend that works the black market and serves as a pocket spellcaster and enchanter of sorts. His own tongue was slit out years ago, and the replacement he ripped out of a demon and had grafted on serves its purpose instead.

"I see your haphazard trip into the mountains did pay off. I'm sorry I had to hedge my bets before. It was quite the carbunkle dealing with the Istivin Thieves Guild at the time. I had to make a repentance of sorts to prevent the poor sheep from catting away with my merchandise." He hints at some prior deal that didn't quite go your way due to other exchanges that previously occured.

"As per the usual agreement, I can fence some of your more peculiar finds for you. I'll give you 30% up front, and 30% after the sale, taking only the _small_ finder's fee for myself." He operates his business on the presumption that he can sell the items for 90% to 100% of their market value.

Assuming they are offered or mentioned, "The scrolls I can pay up-front for. I already have a contract with a particularly interesting noblewoman out of Shillingrad that would pay me a great deal for those. I'll offer you 120%, which I can pay right now. That seems more than fair to me."

In addition, he currently has a few items on hand and can perform some basic services. His reputation, however, is that much of his merchandise is not what it appears - and his enchantments are rumored to always have a back-door counterspell just in case he ever needs an unfair advantage.

*Inventory*
    full  plate  +1  (2,385  gp)
    large  steel  shield  +1  (1,053  gp)
    large  wooden  shield  +1  (light  fortification)  (3,741  gp)
    studded  leather  armor  +1  (1,057  gp)
    ring  of  minor  elemental  resistance  (electricity)  (7,200  gp)
    ring  of  protection  +2  (7,200  gp)
    ring of jumping (5,062 gp)
    ring  of  sustenance  (2,250  gp)
    bastard  sword  +1  (1,050  gp) 
    scimitar  +1  (keen)  (4,192  gp)
    headband  of  intellect  (+2)  (3,600  gp)
    amulet  of  natural  armor  (+1)  (1,800  gp)
    bag  of  holding  (bag  2)  (4,500  gp)
    quiver  of  Ehlonna  (1,620  gp)
    gloves of Dexterity +2 (3,600 gp)

*Enchanting*
Animus can craft scrolls, magic weapons and armor, and wonderous items. He charges full market price for such services. His spell selection is limited to sorcerer/wizard spells of 3rd level and below and caster level of 6th.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 30, 2007)

[sblock=ooc/payment] I haven't heard any disagreement about splitting up the loot as described in the ooc post, so I'm going with that.

*Creamsteak:* With the blacksmith, Slisik traded in his old armor and spent 2125sp for the new dragonhide armor. For this merchant, he sells the holy symbol for 60%, so 400 value *.66 = 266gp 6sp 6cp? Let's call it 265gp. He then buys a +1 enchantment for his new armor, spending 3860sp and 614gp (he has enough with the sale of the +1 greatsword to Errol). I'll update my character sheet to take into account all these transactions.

Also, I guess I should mention. Slisik has a bit of a quirk where he often refers to people in the third person, even if they're right in front of him. You could attribute it to his low charisma, but I personally couldn't imagine a walking lizard without some sort of condescending accent.  [/sblock]Slisik takes the rather heavy Holy Symbol plundered from the dragon's cache, and sets it in front of Animus. "How much for this? It looks important... and valuable." he says, never very good at bargaining. "Also, I have Gurhald the blacksmith making me some armor crafted from the scales of the great wyrm we slew. This human know him, yes? I want the set given a basic enchantment, when Gurhald is done with it. I can pay up front, of course."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 30, 2007)

"I can handle the enchantment for the usual costs, but I don't have any interest in a church icon. Who would be in the market for something like that? Not any of my clients."

And keep in mind the value is 30% now, 30% at some time later.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 30, 2007)

"Eh, I suppose not. But perhaps one of these clients has some interest in personally seeing a holy icon of the shield maiden defiled? Who would I be to judge their religion?". He gives a toothy grin as he says this. Slisik goes ahead with the enchantment, and will put the symbol back in his backpack if the answer is still no for selling it.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 30, 2007)

Errol shakes his head with a wry grin, You always seem to get the best of me in these deals, Abdicere, but I'm in need of some more magical protection.  How much will you give me for this fine painting (I'll assume 210 now, 210 later), this staff (I'll assume 240 now, 240 later) and this rug (I'll assume 270 now, 270 later)?   
He grimaces at the numbers quoted.  720?  You're cutting my throat here, but I'll take it.  The wand should be worth more (1200 now, 1200 later) bringing me up to the 1800 I need for that amulet of natural armor, right?  I'll take it, and the 12 platinum in change, and I will eagerly await the 192 platinum I should find waiting for me next time I visit.

[sblock=accounting]  If my numbers are wrong, tell me and I'll adjust.
From my share, I see that leaving me the two scrolls, which I thought we wanted to keep, so I'll sell them to Veris if she wants them, and the cash (1,562 gp -1,175 given to Slisik, leaving me with 38 platinum, 7 gold and the 5 silver), plus my 12 pp change from this trade.
So, I'll alter my CS to include:

+1 Greatsword
Amulet of Natural Armor +1
Scrolls of Bestow Curse and Shadow Conjuration
50 platinum, 7 gold, 5 silver [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 1, 2008)

Veris looks over her scroll then fans herself briefly with it, smiling slightly, before rolling it up. "A noblewoman out of Shillingrad, you say. Thank you so much for that information. Now, why wouldn't we go directly to the customer with our goods? I'm sure she would be willing to offer us more, especially for this scroll. Unless, of course, you can assure us that the inconvenience would not be worth the extra gold... I'm sure you'd get a handsome profit even if you payed 150% of the scroll's theoretical value. Unique itens such as these are very much the seller's market, are they not?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2008)

"You know, threatening my market is a very poor choice. Your welcome to _try_ though..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Errol shakes his head with a wry grin, You always seem to get the best of me in these deals, Abdicere, but I'm in need of some more magical protection.  How much will you give me for this fine painting (I'll assume 210 now, 210 later), this staff (I'll assume 240 now, 240 later) and this rug (I'll assume 270 now, 270 later)?
> He grimaces at the numbers quoted.  720?  You're cutting my throat here, but I'll take it.  The wand should be worth more (1200 now, 1200 later) bringing me up to the 1800 I need for that amulet of natural armor, right?  I'll take it, and the 12 platinum in change, and I will eagerly await the 192 platinum I should find waiting for me next time I visit.
> 
> [sblock=accounting]  If my numbers are wrong, tell me and I'll adjust.
> ...




Seems fine by me.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2008)

BTW, Bloodweaver, if you have no interest in this affair just throw me a post saying so, so that I'm clear on who has finished their business.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 3, 2008)

"Threatening? Do you really think I'm threatening you, my dear friend?" Veris says in mock sadness, "I prefer to call it negotiations, making an offer that is sure to profit us both, but I can certainly threaten you if that's what you prefer. Let's not forget the history between us."  Veris smiles, showing too many sharp teeth.

ooc: What's the security in and around the shop? Are we in a town, and what's the shopkeepers position in town (friends/allies and enemies etc)?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2008)

I assumed he's meeting with you in a dark alleyway just outside Istivin proper. He's not a shopkeeper so-much as a back-alley peddler. When I said "items on hand" I'm more referring to what he has access to immediately, not necessarily on his person (hey look at this full-plate I carry around under my trenchcoat!).

"Oooh... the teeth. I certainly hope your bite is worse than your bark. You're words, however, have changed my mind. I'm tempted to give you her address. You'll like her, I'm absolutely certain. You have something in common, I think. The offer I made was fair, I said it myself. If you don't want my coin, go ahead and pay her a visit. She's one of the most gorgeous women you'll ever meet, a woman of Babylon as they say."

Slisik and Tesla both get the inkling that Animus may be bluffing in some way, though it's not entirely obvious which part.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

She leans in close to Veris and in a low whisper she says, “His excuse has holes, but for where I am uncertain…” 

She finishes peddling her share of the horde to the daemon tongued rogue and moves away from the seedy ally.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 3, 2008)

ooc: Then we'll have to deliver the church-steeple, tapestries and so on to some sort of warehouse, won't we? Since all that we're selling him would be too bulky and heavy for him to carry it himself. And if he attempted to carry it himself he'd be very easy to follow. 

Veris raises an eyebrow, smiling slightly. 
"Intriguing... A question of blood, I presume? Yes, I'd very much like to meet her."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2008)

He smiles slightly. "No idea what you mean by that. She lives in Durandal Manor, at the center of the city. The one at the top of the hill, easy to find. Very pretty as I've said, though there's no short of beauty in that city. I guess that means that I won't have to make such a trip. I would have appreciated the scenic travel..."

He procures a small timer from his coat pocket. "So is this all of the arrangements? I have another appointment."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Tesla signals to the rest of the group that she has completed all the of transactions that she wishes to make and moves out of the seedy alleyway.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 4, 2008)

After Slisik reached a deal with Animus concerning the enchantment, he spots a rat scurrying past in the alleyway. While the group finishes their business, he picks up his pet snake and sets in down facing the rodent. The snake instantly catches the scent, and slithers toward its prey.

ooc: Slisik has no further business with this merchant.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 6, 2008)

(I would move forward, but I don't have my material to advance the story with me today, so there will be a temporary delay.)


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 6, 2008)

ooc: To conclude my inquiries, is there any reason not to kill him and take his stuff?


----------



## Dekana (Jan 6, 2008)

ooc: If you kill him now, it'd be kind of hard for him to enchant my armor which is still being made. Maybe you can animate his corpse with that scroll to enchant it later.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 6, 2008)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: To conclude my inquiries, is there any reason not to kill him and take his stuff?



I assume you're asking your party and not me.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 6, 2008)

He doesn't have his stuff with him, and who knows what allies he has.  Do we really want to go around making enemies like that?


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 6, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> He doesn't have his stuff with him, and who knows what allies he has.  Do we really want to go around making enemies like that?




We could follow him to his lair and rob him there. If he makes his business in back-alleys he likely has more enemies than friends, but I guess there's no way to be sure. Of course, he couldn't enchant our gear, though and maybe we wouldn't gain that much by turning against him, even though he did threaten Veris (sort of).   
-
So, where now? Off to Durandal Manor to sell the scrolls, or somewhere else?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2008)

As you are set to enter the city proper and find some lodging for the night (or track down a wayward dark-merchant friend), you find yourself forced to wait at the city gates.

_The looming black basalt walls of Istivin cast long shadows over the tired ground. The sense of foreboding over the city is strange, given the fact that it was spared destruction and remains the vibrant trade cetner of these reclaimed lands. Someting about those dark walls, and the way the gate towers seem to frown down upon teh lien of travelers and merchants seeking to enter teh city seems chilling. The mood is not lightened by the center gate tower's menacing granite cornerstone in the shape of four massive wolves._

It takes four hours before your finally up to the gate. A tired guard named Emil Tandalas approaches the group.

"What are your names? What is your business in this city? Just visiting, or planning to stay a while?"

He waits for a response. Then he pulls up his clipboard and pencil, beginning the process of filling out the standard questions decreed by the Marchioness.

"How long have you traveled together?"

"What is your religion?"

"Where did you get that armor?" - directed at everyone, not just Slisik, though that may take a few more words than most.

"Have you ever been to Saltmarsh? Why not?"

"Are you carrying any unpreserved meat?"

"Have you been having nightmares lately?"

"What are they about?"

"Have you ever killed a dragon?" - as a side note, this question was not one I originally anticipated. 

"Have you ever been killed?"

"Have you ever been hurt by the living dead?"

"How many torches are you carrying?"

"How about gold?"

"Where were those coins minted?"

"Why havn't you spent them yet?"


----------



## Dekana (Jan 7, 2008)

Slisik sees no reason not to be cooperative. As far as he can remember, he hasn't yet committed any crimes in human lands. Therefore, he should be able to answer the questions truthfully to get inside the city walls.

"My name is Slisik." he begins. He does not introduce Jabsis, who is curled up inside his backpack at the moment. "I've come to the city to conduct business, and to rest after a season of work. As for how long I'm staying, I haven't decided yet. I would guess more than a fortnight at least."

"I have worked with these humans for little less than half a year now."

"I give worship to Semuanya, patron Goddess of my ancestors."

Slisik looks down at his new banded mail, which he obviously looks uncomfortable wearing. "I had the armor crafted recently in the nearby forest." _...What does he care about my armor?_ "It looks good on me, yes?"

"I have been to the saltmarsh, but not for many seasons. I was visiting a relative, a priest of the forests. Sadly, he was slain by the denizens of his own forest. The foolish reptile angered a pack of shocker lizards, it was really quite tragic." There seems to be some truth to this story, but a person carefully watching Slisik might get the impression that he either exaggerated or completely fabricated the circumstances of his fellow dragonborn's death.

"Sadly no, I'm not carrying any raw meat. I haven't feasted on such delights for far too long."

"I seldom have nightmares, but when I do, they are always about the destruction of my village. Not that it is this human's _business_, but the dreams are about my people being cut down by goblins, crying to me to end their suffering."

"Unfortunately I have killed a dragon, quite recently." Slisik holds up the claw he hacked off as proof. He doesn't mention story behind his armor, figuring if the guard doesn't recognize its value already, then he doesn't need to advertise himself to robbers.

"I have not been killed, nor injured by foul undead."

"I do not carry torches, although I have the ability to conjure magical light."

"I carry coin worth about 90 platinum pieces. The dragon I mentioned was quite wealthy. Where were they minted? I do not know your terms. I thought money was money." Slisik says this honestly, not often dealing with human currency in his swamp homeland.

"I haven't seen anything I want yet. I intend to spend most of the coin in this city, so be grateful for my business and let me pass already."


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 7, 2008)

Veris is not in the habit of standing in line by city-gates, especially not a line as long as this one. There was always the chance someone would see trough her disguise, besides, there were better ways for her to spend her time. 
When the party approaches the line she slips away into a side alley where she turns invisible. She makes her way to the city walls by a less heavily travelled road and effortlessly climbs them like a spider. On the other side she once again slips inside a dark alley, turns visible and emerges out into the streets in her human magical disguise. Wandering the city for an hour or two she makes a note of the major land-marks and then heads back towards the gates. Taking a window-seat in a bar near the gate she has a few drinks and passes the time listening to the local gossip, keeping an eye out for her companions and the back-alley peddler.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 7, 2008)

Errol, frustrated and a little twitchy from so much time spent doing nothing, finally approaches the gates, only to be stopped by an officious guardsman.

My name?  Errol.  I am a wandering student of the Sublime Way.

I have no specific plans to stay in the city, although my study of the Way has taught me that life is best when one adjusts to any new information that arises.
  Errol works to avoid showing his boredom and frustration with such pointless questions.  If they weren't wanted in the city he'd be just fine moving on to find somewhere more hospitable, and if they were going to be let in, why not just get on with it?

As the dragonborn said, we've travelled together for almost six months.  

I follow no specific religion, but I honor all gods in their time.

I purchased this armor just about a year ago from a minor wizard in the town of Oakhurst, far from here.

I have never been to the Saltmarsh.  I have never been given reason to go there.

I carry no unpreserved meat.  I find that such food inhibits my energy flow.

I never have nightmares.  I learned to control my subconscious mind years ago.

We just killed a dragon a short time ago.  It demanded that I sacrifice my companions and I refused.

I have avoided death so far in my existence.

I have been attacked by the walking dead, although I didn't suffer any serious consequences.

I carry no torches.  I have a few dozen platinum and gold pieces.  I know not where they were minted, as I didn't get them from a mint.  

I haven't spent them because I haven't found the right object to purchase.  If you happen to know of an exceptional weaponsmith in this city I may find such an object.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2008)

Slisik and Errol are ushered on, though the guard seems to have to scribble quite a bit first. Veris seems to already have a significant lead on them, however, and finds herself some strange company.



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Veris is not in the habit of standing in line by city-gates, especially not a line as long as this one. There was always the chance someone would see trough her disguise, besides, there were better ways for her to spend her time.
> When the party approaches the line she slips away into a side alley where she turns invisible. She makes her way to the city walls by a less heavily travelled road and effortlessly climbs them like a spider. On the other side she once again slips inside a dark alley, turns visible and emerges out into the streets in her human magical disguise. Wandering the city for an hour or two she makes a note of the major land-marks and then heads back towards the gates. Taking a window-seat in a bar near the gate she has a few drinks and passes the time listening to the local gossip, keeping an eye out for her companions and the back-alley peddler.




Once you pass through the gate, you can see Gate Square ahead. Dozens of beggars huddle within, some of them maimed veterans of the recent wars. Veris feels a tug on the hem of her cloak and finds an elderly blind man addressing her, despite her rather hidden status to the rest of the masses.

"Can you part with a copper for an old blind man?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 8, 2008)

Veris starts, surprised at having been discovered. Barely supressing a vexed hiss she rips her cloak out of the man's grasp before anyone suspects there's more to the old fools words than merely the ravings of a madman.

ooc: If all goes well:
ic: Annoyed, she continues trough the less packed portions of the square, cursing herself for not going over the walls and on deserted streets as she had intended.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2008)

When Slisik and Errol cross the gates, they find the same blind begger waiting on the other side. He hobbles towards everyone entering the gate, greeting each in turn in a similar manner.

"Please? A copper for a poor injurred veteran..."


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 8, 2008)

Errol looks down on the beggar with a bit of sympathy.  None who made their living by the blade should be forced to live in such a state.  Here, old one, not that it will help in any significant way.  Errol then flips him a silver piece, aiming for his cup or hand, whichever is outstretched for the requested coin.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2008)

The begger gets a piercing look in his eyes and quickly whispers, "Beware. It is  always watching." He then begins to walk away.

Note: Check the OOC thread when you get the chance. I'll be posting something relevant there.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 8, 2008)

Slisik completely ignores the beggar, not so much as looking in his direction. He wasn't about to give up any of his hard-earned shinies, especially not to an old _soft-skin_.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Telsa follows her companions lead and answers the guards questions as best as she can. However, the journey has been quite ruff and she is thoroughly exhausted so her answers maybe have been a bit short. 

“The name is Tesla and this is my companion Arcs.” She says as she motions towards her hovering elemental steward. 

“My business is my own and like my friends I do not know how long I will be staying.”

“Like my friends have said, six months.”

“None.”

“You are mistaken for I am not wearing any armor.”

“No I have not been to the Saltmarsh and why should I?”

“No.”

“No.”

“Yes, is not obvious? We are in fact wearing the spoils of such a victory.” She points to her dragon teeth headdress. 

“No.”

“No.”

“No.”

“Yes.”

“I do not know and really do not care.”

“For I have yet to find something that sustains my interest. Perhaps your city will succeed where others have failed.” 

After the inquisition, she makes her way through the crowd and re-joins her companions in the City’s Square. She pays the beggar no mind, but like Errol she does toss him a silver piece for his troubles.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 8, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> The begger gets a piercing look in his eyes and quickly whispers, "Beware. It is  always watching." He then begins to walk away.



Errol's head swings around at the warning.  He tries to speak so only the beggar will hear him, while not looking directly at him, What is watching?  What do you mean?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2008)

He seems befuddled and genuinely confused. "It was just a vision, I have no idea." He turns back towards the gates and starts walking again.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2008)

Taking his second bit of spoils, the begger makes his way off. Somehow he seems to know the coins in his hand are silver... and he has a bit more kick in his step.

When the group finds Veris, she's already made her way to the comfort of a humble little tavern nearby.

_Though crowded and doing good business, the patrons fo this tavern seem introverted and withdrawn. Most seem to be alone and engrossed in their drinks or in small groups studiously ignoring everyone else. What conversations are taking place are little more than whispered, terse discussions at on a few tables near the wall. Despite the silence, the tension in the room hovers on a knife's edge - everyone seems to be watching everyone else surreptitiously._


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 9, 2008)

Veris sips her drink, taking in the atmosphere in the tavern. Something was wrong here. She had felt it by the gates, in the questions of the guard she had overheard, and now once more in the looks of the people. That made her curious. Ordering another drink from the boy in the bar she flashes him a sweet smile and asks him as innocently as possible "What's going on here? I just came back from the road and now everybody looks as if the Demon Queen's army is on the march again. The gates-man asked me questions of dragons, nightmares and the undead, and now this... It's enough to make a girl a little nervous." She places her hand gently on his, a worried and at once mischievous and insinuating look on her face. "Please set my mind at ease."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2008)

The barkeep responds as best he is able. "Ever since the war there's been something wrong with Istivin. Buildings cast longer shadows than they used to. People have been vanishing off the streets at night. There are never any signs of violence and no ransom demands are ever recieved. It's like they just step off the face of the world. Marquis Querchard, ruler of Istivin and all of the nation, is among the missing, but the government isn't doing anything about it."

A tanner rises from a table and heads towards the bar to settle his tab. As he passes another table, a mug of ale spills on a patron there. The mug spills onto a leatherworker sitting there. The leatherworker stands, knocking his table over and spilling a great deal more ale. His face turns into a glowing red cranberry of anger.

"OLAF! You did that on purpose! You will DIE for that!"

Olaf turns equally mad, balling his fingers around the handle of a knife in his pocket. 

"I will not stand for such an accusation Dracus! It is YOU who will die today!"

The two men are poised to draw arms and kill each other right in the middle of the tavern.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 10, 2008)

"And I gather tempers are a bit flared in general around here..." She says, sipping her drink again and looking at the two angry men with barely concealed amusement. It was always entertaining to watch the common folk try to fight, they were usually so clumsy about it. Almost like children.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

There is a slight nod in her head as the boy confirms what she had already suspected the second they entered this city. "The boy is right. This city is cursed. A curse without morals and without friends. We should be extra weary." She says in a low whisper to the rest of the group. 

She ignores the brawling commoners and motions towards a servent. "Are there rooms available and for how much?"


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 10, 2008)

Errol, every wary of possible threats, keeps a close eye on the potential brawlers.  He wants to make sure that they stay far enough away from him and his companions that they won't get swept up in any confrontation.  If it starts to move closer, he will do his best to move the others out of the way.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 10, 2008)

*Slisik*

Slisik steps closer to the argument, away from his companions. "Don't let him make a fool of you Dracus! Carve him up!" He goads the two toward a confrontation, happy to see human blood spilled. It might be fun after all.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 10, 2008)

The two workers get into the physical confrontation quickly. They both draw knives, related to their normal trade, and each draws blood. They seem hell-bent on killing each other over the spilled drink. The rest of the audience (sans Slisik and potentially the party) react with complete and total apathy towards the events as they unfold. Dracus scores a solid knife into the abdomen of Olaf, and slits him across the belly. The poor tanner falls to the floor, his insides pouring onto the dull wooden floor.

The victor's demeanor changes almost instantly, as if to realize what he's done. In a panic he looks around the room at the bewilderingly quiet and stoic audience. "I didn't mean to... I didn't mean to... I didn't mean to..." he mumbles to himself over and over. He starts walking towards the door, at first unaware of the bloody knife still in his hand. When it finally catches his own attention he tucks it into his shirt and rolls the fabric around it, staining his jerkin with the blood. Once it's half-clean, he puts it back into his sheath. He continues out of the bar, slowly making his way to the open streets.

When he's just out of sight, the patrons suddenly react, as if the events hadn't quite unfolded to them until now. "That bastard killed Olaf! Where does he think he's going to?" Another patron is already examining the body, and he tries to administer first aid. Much to his own disgust, he determines that Olaf is in-fact dead as a rock. 

The bar-master gets into action, "Call the watch! Call the damned watch!" shouting and moving about.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 10, 2008)

*Slisik*

Slisik tries not to laugh too hard over the incident. Both of the men looked pretty scrawny to the lizard, but he was personally betting that the one named Dracus would be the victor, with his enraged and irrational outburst. In any case, Slisik doesn't much feel like being questioned by the watch any further. He yells, "I'll stop that murderer!", and runs outside. As soon as the door closes behind him, he begins a prayer to the elements. "Elak dunaan nubilous!" Within seconds, a thick cloud of fog forms around the bar's entrance.

The next time a patron opens the door, a small dog emerges from the fog and lets himself inside the tavern. It sticks to the shadows near the dragon-slayers, and begs for table scraps from the other patrons when the chance presents itself.


Spells cast: Fog Cloud, Wild Shape (dog). Duration of the fog is 50 minutes, duration of wild shape is 5 hours.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"Perhaps that should be our cue to find another establishment?" She remarks to the group. "I do not enjoy the company of the City Watch and their mindless questions. Even if I am innocent."


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 10, 2008)

"I imagine scenes like this one are all too common in this town." Veris says, feigning boredom. "Still, dealing with the watch could be tedious if nothing else. Perhaps we should head off to the Manor to see what kind of deal we can get for those scrolls?"


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 10, 2008)

Aye.  The watch holds little interest for me.  I would rather be out searching for something more intriguing.  The manor works, I guess, but lets try to find some work while we're at it.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 10, 2008)

The dog follows the adventurers as they leave the bloody scene, trailing about 10 feet behind them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 10, 2008)

(I think there's some confusion. Shilingrad is 80 miles away from Istivin, to the east. Durandal Manor is located in that city.)

Avoiding the approach of the town watch, you pass into Qualtaine Square. This appears to be the primary market in this city. There area variety of vendors, all associated with the town merchants association and guild of craftsmen. They each bear the markings on their shops and carts, to signify that they are legitimate business authorities in this town.

_Bounded by three gates, warehouses to the northwest, and tenements to the east, Qualtaine Square bustles with traffic. Several businesses and temples alike face the square, with swarms of customers and worshipers milling before them. Yet all this is dwarfed by the cathedral that looms to the northeast. The largest and most beautiful structure in town, the temple's walls are festooned with statuary and glittering golden inlay. An intricate bell tower rises above the main entrance and prominently displays the kite-shield shaped symbol of the Shield Maiden. At the south side of the temple is a network of scaffolding swarming with laborers making repairs to some of the iconic statues. Hundreds of flowers and bouquets lie in heaps on the ground below. Nearby, an attractive young woman wrestles with a handcart piled with bouquets of wildflowers obviously gathered from outside the city. As pedestrians move around her, she calls out "Flowers for the maiden?"_

The general area here is populated with a good mix of races, even going so far as to include a few exotic dragonborn and goblins. The entire square seems to be blocked off into segments for different markets. There is just barely enough room to move through the crowds here.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 11, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> (I think there's some confusion. Shilingrad is 80 miles away from Istivin, to the east. Durandal Manor is located in that city.)




ooc:
Well, since we lost track of the black-marketeer we didn't really have any more business in the city so Veris suggested moving on. Eh, yes, that's my story and I'm sticking to it . 
-

Veris casts a contemptuous glance at the flowergirl, sneering as she passes by, "Why? Does it help, or are you just selling these poor people another lie?"
Looking around the square she tries to spot a stall or shop that sells magical items.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2008)

"Your words are harsh, but the people of this city need something to hold onto. Here, you can have some without cost."

The girl walks up towards Veris with a bouquet of flowers in hand, offering them up without expecting any sort of payment.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2008)

Little good will it do them.  The Maiden provides no protection from the dangers of the world.  What the people need to hold onto is a strong arm and a sharp blade.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"Normally I would agree with you." She says to Errol in passing. "But I fear that the curse that holds this city is not one that can be so easily confronted." Looking back to the rest of the group she says, "If we choose to leave then let us make our business and go. However if we choose to stay then let us rememdy this plague or else I fear that we too will soon become one of its victims."


----------



## Dekana (Jan 11, 2008)

The dog woofs once, then stands upright on its hind legs. The creature's fur is replaced with scales, and it grows in size at an alarming rate. After a somewhat disturbing transformation, Slisik once again stands among his companions.

"I agree with Tesla on this one; let's get out of here before this unseen force claims us as well. That is, unless we can find someone willing to make an investigation worth our while."


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 12, 2008)

"Flowers are for the dead," She says in agreement with Errol and declines the boquet. "If this city is doomed there's no reason to stay. It's not like we could do anything about this."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 12, 2008)

The girl slips back, "There's no curse, just a lack of faith. They trust in faerie tales and doubt. Sooner or later, they will come to see the light. Some of us are hard at work trying to restore this city. Horrible things have happened, that is certain, but luck shines on us that Istivin still stands."

"Ther is much sadness still, but soon it will end. We leave flowers as tribute to the innocents that have lost their lives during the repairs."

[sblock=Tesla & Errol]You hear the sound of cracking wood across the way. Turning to the sound, about 40 feet away, you see workers placing statues and reinforcing the niches, looking to be some kind of safety measure.

[sblock=Errol]You spot a wooden support at one end of the scaffold that is about to give way as a heavy stone block begins sliding out of the facade of the building. One of the workers is directly below it, seemingly unaware.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

Errol moves toward the worker and shouts, Beware the stone!  Get out of the way!  He does not, however, make any heroic attempt to physically move the worker out of the way.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 12, 2008)

Errol's shout alerts the man in time for him to jump out of the way. The stone makes a horrible crash against the pavement when it hits the ground. The public at large seems jaw-droppingly amazed... not so much by the stone, but that the man didn't get flattened.

The man walks up to Errol, "Thanks, bub. Name's Cyram. I heard the noise, but I had no idea it was the one just above me. That coulda turned up bad. There's been a lot of accidents around here lately."

He looks at your peculiar friends. "Not from around here, I take it? Well, I wouldn't stay here if I hadn't been born and raised here. The worst of it was when one of these statues broke and killed five poor children that were just playing out here. Ever since then it's just been one thing after another."

He seems to signal to wait a moment, then he walks up to hise foreman. They exchange a few words, and then they both laugh briefly. The worker returns.

"Thanks again. I really can't thank you enough for that. I don't know if I coulda made it if you hadn't shouted. Listen, my brother runs an inn not too far from here. You interested in a drink, and maybe a story?"

Everyone recieves 225 xp for saving the man.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 12, 2008)

"An impressive jump, human. I would be interested in hearing any stories about the supposed curse on this town, if Cyram knows them." While Slisik is somewhat curious about the curse, he's more interested in the idea of free drinks and lodging. _It's not like work that pays well is easy to find these days. Maybe we'll get some leads at the inn._


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

Errol nods, in his usual somewhat cold manner.  That would be very kind of you, Cyram.  We are new to town and would appreciate any tales or ales you have to share.  Besides, I think we're all a little intrigued about the curse, having seen its effects ourselves several times already.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 12, 2008)

Veris smirks and says half to herself, "Not so easy to have faith when the very stones of the cathedral seem intent on murder. We'd better be off before the whole damn thing jumps off its foundations and goes on a killing-spree."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Tesla simply nods her head in agreement and joins her companions in heading to the tavern. 
_Keep a watchful eye Arcs, I do not trust these men. Even if we have saved his life.  _


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 12, 2008)

Cyram's brother's place is fairly boisterous compared to the previous establishment. While certainly held-back in some regard, they at least talk here. Cyram goes behind the bar and negotiates three room-keys from his sibling, as well as a few tankards.

"Drink up. There were only three rooms left, but they're all yours if you want them. They're meant to accomodate two each, so that should be reasonable."

He invites two more strangers to the table, large blonde norse-looking men.

"These are my good friends Hanz and Franz. They're members of the watch. I said I'd have a story for you here, and these boys certainly have a doosey."

"So you folk are from outside the city? And you saved this wretch Cyram's life? Well good for him, bad for you."

"You should have let him get clobbered. He's worthless alive, at least dead they could make bonemeal out of him."

"You two are too kind, as always. Listen, they've been hearing all kinds of rumors about the curse by now, what with everyone suspicious. Tell them about the elves."

"And you don't believe in the curse? You've almost died seven times this week, idiot."

"People make up excuses for everything. You know that, working in the watch and all. Come on now, get to the damn story."

"Hrm... well being foreign to here, there's probably a bit of common gossip you havn't heard. There's been a number of fires, probably arson, targetting the homes of priests and clerics. Then there's the Marchioness, who wants to prohibit the possession of weapons in the city, and she hasn't left the keep for weeks. Some want to say she's at fault for this 'curse' business. This whole town is full of gypsies and madmen."

"All true. She's the wicked witch of the abyss, hellbent on ruining all of our lives. She ate her husband. That's why we can't find him. The demon king lives on inside her!"

"Stop it. Get to the good part. The elves man."

"So anyway, lots of bad stuff. We've been putting loonies in the asylum left and right. Crazy bastards keep swinging till their damn near dead. Here's the best bit so-far though... and this is something that hasn't quite had circulation time yet... we found the bodies of five *DROW* in the heart of the city. Pretty bad shape too."

"Yep. Mutilated. Ripped to pieces. Desiccated. They had really nice clothes too. Nobles maybe. We were supposed to be all hush-about it, but once my brother gets a little drink in him..."

"You told first!"

"Only because you made me! Anyway, the officer in charge vanished the next day. Apparently they ordered the bodies to be cremated too. No evidence. No sign of anything. If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes I wouldn't believe it. Dark elves in the city. That's the curse."


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 13, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> .
> He invites two more strangers to the table, large blonde norse-looking men.
> "These are my good friends Hanz and Franz.




Veris arcs an eyebrow, smiling mischievously "And they're here to pump me up? Hmm, maybe later..."

ooc: Pop culture reference, .

Veris leans back, relaxed, "Tasty husbands, crispy priests, and Drow all nicely filleted and flambéed. It's enough to make a girl hungry.

Waitor! Get me something rare with a decent wine. Surprise me, but don't disappoint me."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 13, 2008)

"I'm no waiter. I'll go ask Mal though. Did anyone else want anything?"


----------



## Dekana (Jan 13, 2008)

"Water. In a glass, and also in a bowl." Slisik takes Jabsis out of his backpack as he says this, and drapes the snake over his shoulder.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 13, 2008)

Ale's good for me, thanks.  

Can you tell us more about the priests being targetted by the arsons?  Do they have anything in common?  Which gods do they worship?  Errol's curiosity has been piqued, but he also knows that this puzzle is likely beyond his ability to solve.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Tesla listens to the story intently. She stays silent throughtout the tale and makes mental notes were needed. Once the tale is over she too orders a drink and some bread for her and Arcs. 

“I doubt we will be able to see the Marchioness she seems intent on her paranioa and tracking down burned Drow corpses would quit difficult to say the least. I agree with Errol that perhaps seeking out the root of these arsonists would be well within our abilities.”


----------



## Dekana (Jan 14, 2008)

Under most circumstances, Slisik would be happy to let a city of non-reptiles be wiped out by a sickness. But this was something else entirely... a dark curse perhaps, or maybe a threat of demon invasion. Something that could spread beyond the city, and into the swamplands.

"Well, it couldn't hurt for us to look into this matter. After all, we just felled a dragon! What curse can touch us now?" he says, somewhat arrogantly. "So about these drow... I take it there aren't too many in these parts. But if they were well dressed, it would make sense that they had business here."

"You guards say a a cover-up is happening? Perhaps the elves were meeting someone in the higher ranks..."

ooc: I love the SNL reference. "Hear me now and believe me later!" ... "Little girlie men!"


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 14, 2008)

"I hate to get involved in matters of religion, but it seems the fate of this entire city is on the line. That's got to be worth something to someone and we should milk this for all it's worth, no matter which side we choose."


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 14, 2008)

Besides, it might provide a way to test, prove and better my skills.  I'm in, as long as it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 14, 2008)

> Can you tell us more about the priests being targetted by the arsons?  Do they have anything in common?  Which gods do they worship?  Errol's curiosity has been piqued, but he also knows that this puzzle is likely beyond his ability to solve.




"Well, most of the priests here are a little open-minded in their devotions. The Shield Maiden and the Stonewife have the most support around here, though if coins count I'd say the Guildmaster has the most influence. I think that the fires so-far have claimed members of Allimon, the Shield Maiden, and the Stonewife's flocks. That doesn't particularly narrow the field though."



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Tesla listens to the story intently. She stays silent throughtout the tale and makes mental notes were needed. Once the tale is over she too orders a drink and some bread for her and Arcs.
> 
> “I doubt we will be able to see the Marchioness she seems intent on her paranioa and tracking down burned Drow corpses would quit difficult to say the least. I agree with Errol that perhaps seeking out the root of these arsonists would be well within our abilities.”




"The Marchioness is under a lot of pressure, I pity her. Being both gorgeous and a witch must be stressful."

"Lately most of the watch has had to spend the day interrogating everyone that comes into the city. For some reason or another, she's on the lookout for freelance assassins, well armed mercenaries, and if she could find them -dragonslayers."

"Not that anyone like that would ever be out here. No-sir."

[sblock=Veris]You catch that the brothers throw a wink at each other after this line.[/sblock]



> "Well, it couldn't hurt for us to look into this matter. After all, we just felled a dragon! What curse can touch us now?" he says, somewhat arrogantly.




The two brothers give a peculiar look to each other.

"What did you just say? Are you serious?"

"They're just making fun of us poor defenseless watchmen, thinking we would be impressed by some boasting."

"Hah. Well who woulda thunk it? So you guys killed a dragon too? So did these two monkies and their dad. Their old man was a hero around these parts."

"Bastard. We were building up momentum here. This is why everyone hates you."

"It's not my fault you need ten pints before you can get up the courage to talk about your old man."



> "So about these drow... I take it there aren't too many in these parts. But if they were well dressed, it would make sense that they had business here."
> 
> "You guards say a a cover-up is happening? Perhaps the elves were meeting someone in the higher ranks..."




"Yep. Fancy-pants elves, with their shiny frilly outfits. Not the good old-fashioned mass genocide kind. Those ones tend to wear clothes to fit the mood, usually. Something black, with pointy knives somewhere."

"Something strange, one way or another."


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 14, 2008)

"Maybe we should pay the Marchioness a visit if she's so interested in people of our capabilities. Working directly with her could have its benefits. She's likely the richest of our potential employers, if perhaps not the most powerful.
We could send her a little note, something sufficiently cryptic, and a symbolic gift to pique her curiosity." she casts a glance on the dragons teeth decorating Tesla.



> "Hah. Well who woulda thunk it? So you guys killed a dragon too? So did these two monkies and their dad. Their old man was a hero around these parts."
> 
> "Bastard. We were building up momentum here. This is why everyone hates you."
> 
> "It's not my fault you need ten pints before you can get up the courage to talk about your old man."




"Well, that's an odd coincidence. Care to trade tales?" Veris winks at Hanz, supressing a momentary pang of supersitition. _There are no coincidences_.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2008)

"I'd say that's fair enough. We both were a bit younger, maybe in our twenties at the time. Our father went by the name of Beamesh Gilgawulf, and he was about twice my size."

"They say he was blessed with giant blood somewhere down the line. I'd say that's all true."

"So anyway, this great big blue bastard of a dragon had been notorious for kidnapping women and taking them back to his place for a little interspecies cuddling. This, as I'm sure you can imagine, didn't sit well with the locals. So what did pops do? He grabbed his hammer and went after it. I'm sure you'd do the same in that situation."

"That dragon was a real creep. Something wrong in his head, I think. He thought he could take pops on. I don't know where he got that idea. I mean, I'm a fairly large man, but pops was HUGE. I carried his sword, and bro carried his shield, and that's ALL we carried, the whole way there. Neither of us could ever even try to hold up his hammer, it was just that big."

"You're mistaken, as usual. I had the sword. You had the shield. Gah. So as he was saying, this dragon thought he could take our dad on, but he wouldn't take none of that. The fight did take a while... by pops standards. Maybe two minutes? About that range. So anyway, at this point pops is about three hundred feet up, riding a beheaded dragon down to the ground, when all of a sudden a hundred little mini-dragons come crawling out of some cave. All kinds of weird stuff. Dragon-horses. Dragon-crocodiles. Dragon-fish."

"Oh don't even get started about the dragon-turtle and the dragon-monkey. It was horrible. The worst one of them all though was the dragon-squid. Trust-me... you don't ever want to see one of those."

"Oh god... the electric ink... I still can taste it."

"So yeah, we had to help pops with the aftermath. It was pretty brutal hard-work. So, by official standards, I guess we never killed a full-blooded dragon with our own hands, but at least 10 half-bloods a piece. It was hell though. Fun for telling stories, but I would never do that again."

"Definitely. Just not worth it."


----------



## Dekana (Jan 15, 2008)

After the brothers finish their tale, Slisik begins reciting his own.

"We entered the Vesper Mountains searching for treasures, and quickly found it. The ogres were first to attack us, big ugly brutes they were. We squared off with them several times, but suffice it to say, they retreated after suffering severe electrical burns. One of them was kind enough to be wielding a pretty greatsword. Gods, its death grip made it hard to pry from its burned hands."

"Anyway, as we advanced deeper into the mountain, we began to be harassed by metallic constructs, crafted from bronze. Their solid bodies easily deflected mine and Errols' swords, but they posed no real challenge against Veris' magics. The constructs had no possessions I was interested in, but they were guarding some rather expensive armor that I believe Veris claimed."

"Next, and my personal favorite, were the dwarves. When we first encountered a small party of them, they started complaining about how we destroyed their property or somesuch. Apparently, they owned the constructs and wanted to charge us with a crime. Well, we had something to say about that!" Slisik holds up his viper snake. "Jabsis here sent one of them into a catatonic state with his poison, finally pulling his weight!" He speaks directly toward his pet now. "Sometimes I don't know why I let you tag along; you weren't much use in the mountains aside from that biting that dwarf and a few of their children later on."

"After Errol glided through the dwarven spears and sliced off a few limbs, we continued on our way. Right into the dwarven settlement as it turned out. Veris here was kind enough to scout out the place for us. You wouldn't know it from looking at her, but she is quite good at blending in with others." Slisik is careful not to elaborate here, not wanting to reveal too much of his comrades' powers. "Their defenses were pitiful. When Veris let us know that their warriors had gathered, we summoned forth swarm after swarm of spiders, and a host of small earth elementals. The creatures took the blows while the rest of us rained lightning, magic, and arrows upon the dwarves."

"We rounded a few survivors, mostly women and children. They spoke of a great treasure nearby in a clearing, ready for the taking. It sounded too easy of course, but we wanted more riches. I wish we had put them all to the sword, lying bastards. The clearing was guarded by a dragon! But I'm tired of talking now. Someone else can tell that part of the story."

[sblock=Creamsteak]I hope this post fits into the story, I don't want to step on your toes here. The initial post spoke of us fighting ogres, dwarves, and constructs, so I thought I'd elaborate a little. If that's not alright, I can go ahead and edit out this post.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"Interesting tale indeed." Comments the mind mage as she consumes some of her bread and water. "Especially about the half-breading. Was not aware that a dragon could mate with so many different species."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2008)

"That thought occured to me as well. A fish? And a monkey? Isn't that contradictory? I always figured dragons had eggs. I guess that works with the fish... but then the monkey? And a fish to begin with!"


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 15, 2008)

Veris shrugs, "Some beings will breed with anything, really, we humans are nearly as bad as the dragons and demons. Half Orcs, half Elves, half Giants. I've even heard about a tribe of half-Kobolds, though I guess the other half must have been Dragonborn." 
"Our dragon, one of those insane metallic ones, didn't have breeding in mind, fortunately. All it wanted was a snack or a tale to amuse it and it wouldn't take no for an answer. The battle was inevitable but I tried to delay it as much as possible, studying our foe trough its replies to my tale (an incredible bit of nonsense about the demon-queen). When it had revealed its immaturity and gullibility I deemed it safe to fight, but I had underestimated our foe. For though its mind was warped and childish its body was massive. It swept down on us, unleashed a devastating attack on Tesla and nearly carried her aloft to her certain death and then flew past us to perch on a cliff out of our reach.   
  When it came at us again we were ready for it, taking one of Teslas lightnings head on, and a glancing hit from me. In vengeance it breathed a ball of flame on Errol to little effect and then it once again flew away to safety. It continued that way for another swoop, taking a bit of hurt from me and a great deal more from Tes before it once again attacked our ally, this time taking him in its jaws and flying off with him. Again it ignored the spells we launched and landed safely on a ledge with only Errol to face. A lesser man would have knelt before the beast and asked for mercy, but not our man. Unfased by the dragons breath he attacked, his mighty blow deflected by its hard scales.
  But he would not be alone for long, for Slisik brought forth three great hippogriffs and I a swarm of bloodthirsty bats. Proving little more than a distraction our summons did no damage, but bought some more time for Errol who backed away over the side of the cliff while the rest of us advanced to come to his aid. Slisik healed Errol while the swarm smothered and sickened the dragon and the hippogriffs attacked again, still keeping its attention and soaking its brutal attacks before it finally switched its attention to the swarm, wiping it out with its fiery breath.
  Wounded, wearied and maddened by our resistance, the beast blustered a bit before turning towards us once more, sweeping down trough our summons and attacks and taking me in ite fierce jaws, nearly ending my life with two savage bites, and carries me aloft. I could feel its pain in my very bones as Errol leaped up towads the beast and struck it deep with a devastating attack. Buffeted by Teslas telekinesis and harassed by her summons and Slisiks snake he still flapped his torn and bloody wings and carried me slowly away when I screamed in rage and with its teeth deep in my flesh unleashed my final spell, blasting its eyes out and sending it smoking to the ground even as it bit me again and brought me to the treshold of death. 
Slisik saved my life, but the dragon wasn't so lucky. And so here we are, richer and stronger for the experience." She sips her wine to wet her parched throat. "And if I exaggerate a bit to glorify my part, well, that's the prerogative of the story-teller." She smiles apologetically.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 15, 2008)

Errol chuckles softly, a wry smile on his face.  I have the scars to say you do not exaggerate overmuch.  Truly it was a brutal beast, but it inspired me to train harder and develop some new techniques for fighting such a creature.  I will not be caught by such tactics again.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 16, 2008)

"Interesting story. You lot should be proud. I heard that someone killed a dragon out in the Vesper's, but I had no idea they would pass through  this town. You know, I typically like dwarves though. Hrm..."

"I hate dwarves. I'll just go ahead and say that. I like their beards, and their fighting spirit, and their language, and their women. But you know what I don't like? Their shoes. I hate dwarven shoes."

"Looks like your steak is ready. Listen, I know I said it would be free, but I think my brother is expecting something of a tip. You should leave something on the bar when you head up."

He goes and fetches the meal for the group.

"So, did you make it known to the gate guards that you killed a wyrm?"

"That information gets passed on to the Marchioness. You might get an audience with her whether you like it or not."

"Certainly a possibility. That or she'll sick the watch on you because she's crazy and thinks that you're here to kill her. That's always a possibility around here."


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 16, 2008)

We certainly have no reason to kill the Marchioness, and it would likely cause more than enough trouble for us to make it worth avoiding.  Besides, it seems we've already found the watch and needn't worry so much about them finding us, right?


----------



## Dekana (Jan 16, 2008)

"I did inform the gate guards about our recent victory. Let's hope the Lady offers us a job... but maybe we should sleep with our weapons at the ready in case she has other plans for us."
Slisik cuts off a small bit of his steak for Jabsis, then digs in. When he's finished, he searches around in a pocket for a second, then withdraws and sets eight copper coins on the table. "For your brother..." he says quietly.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 18, 2008)

I assume the lul in posting means the group is ready to bed down for the night.

For various absolutely inconspicuous reasons, I would like to know who is using which rooms. You have three rooms all in a row, with 2 beds per room. The windows are small and tightly shut, looking over a small brook that crosses behind the Inn.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"So who does the town guard recommend we speak to first in order to put some of these troubles to rest, specifically the chapel fires?” Asks the mind magic as she and Arcs enjoy their meal.

[sblock=OOC] I would recommend that we double up in the rooms. No sense in leaving someone exposed and possibly subject to one of Cream's nasty mid-night surprises.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 18, 2008)

"Hrm... well, there's the Marchioness and then the actual churches. I think those would be my best guesses."


----------



## Dekana (Jan 18, 2008)

ooc: Two men, two women. We could have Errol and Slisik in one room, Tesla and Veris in another. ... Just out of curiosity, does Arcs need to sleep?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 18, 2008)

OOC: Well they are from the elemental plane (air in this case) and have elemental traits so I would hazard a guess and say no, they do not sleep. Though I would imagine that they would have to rest for 8 hours to regain their daily power uses.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 18, 2008)

ooc: Do tieflings sleep like humans, or demons? 8 hours or not at all?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 18, 2008)

Humans.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 19, 2008)

Errol rises and stretches.  The long day of travel has mixed with the ale to put me in need of some rest.  I thank you for your generosity, and that of your brother, he says to Cyram.
He nods to the brothers, Good night, gentlemen.  I hope we meet again in similarly friendly circumstances.  Please, let us know if any new occurrences that might be of interest befall the city.
He turns and heads up to the middle of the three rooms, leaving two silver pieces on the table for Cyram's brother.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 19, 2008)

"I'd say the risk of our being robbed and murdered in our sleep is less is we share a room. I wouldn't trust an anonymous lover with my hard earned wealth. So, Tes, shall we? Or will you share a room with your friend?"
--
"Well, good night gentlemen," Veris leaves a silver for a tip, then heads upstairs, taking the room furthest from the stairs.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 20, 2008)

Slisik pushes himself from the table, pet snake still dangling around his neck. "Yes, it has been a long day of travel. We will be getting some rest now. Feel free to stick a blade into the gut of anyone sneaking in..." he says, not in a joking tone at all. Slisik retires to the upstairs, sharing a room with Errol.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 20, 2008)

During the very early hours of the morning (when all but the air elemental should be asleep), there is a sound.

Listen Checks (DC 10), IIRC the penalty for being asleep is -10, so I think that means you need a 20 to wake up to this.

[sblock=Listen result]There is a cry from outside your windows, followed immediately by the sound of breaking glass. The sounds came from an alleyway about 30 feet away.[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Jan 20, 2008)

Slisik wakes up with a start, his hand immediately reaching for his scimitar that he stored under his pillow. After he gets his bearings, the lizard gets out of his bed and walks over to the window. (spot check)

[sblock=skill checks]Listen (includes -10) (1d20+2=20)
Spot (1d20+12=30)[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 20, 2008)

[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

The shouts are from several city watchmen who are trying to capture a crazed looking man; one of the watchmen has been pushed by the madman against a now broken window.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 20, 2008)

Errol starts awake, still not used to the sound of life in the city.  Once he is convinced that the sounds have nothing to do with the inn he rolls over and tries to go back to sleep.

[sblock=ooc] perception check (at -10), (1d20-6)=14 [/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Leaving a few silver pieces on the table, Tesla nods her head towards Veris and follows her friends up to there rooms. _Arcs we will need you to stand watch tonight my friend._ Arcs nods his and when the enter the room he moves to comfortable spot and waits for morning. 


OOC: Invisible Castle  rolls I take it. Arcs:  8, Tesla: 12 
Some how I fudge up the rolls when input them in. Don’t how, but I did. I wrote what I think the correct totals are up above. By all means double check the rolls/link.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 20, 2008)

Those look right to me blood.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice, must have been Invisbile Castle's new display format that got me all FUBAR'd. Glad to see that my IQ hasn't dropped that far.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 20, 2008)

Slisik also notices...

[sblock]A raven with a small gold ring in its talons hovering above the fight.[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Jan 20, 2008)

Slisik seems interested in something outside the window, but decides it really isn't any of his business. He goes back to his bed.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 20, 2008)

Veris keeps on sleeping, dreaming peaceful dreams.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 20, 2008)

A moment later the racket is followed by more yelling, some more crashing of things, and then finally some silence.

The next morning comes, otherwise uneventfully. Cyram's brother Mal has a fair assortment of breads and spreads ready for breakfast. It's nothing spectacular, but it has some variety to it. Butter, cheese, olive oil, and preserves of different kinds accompany rolls, biscuits, cakes, and slices of bread.

The two brothers seem to be here as well, already eating hartily. Cyram is missing, and most of the tavern is otherwise empty.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Refreshed and re-energized, Tesla and Arcs make thier way down to main floor and join the two brothers for breakfest. "Pleasent morning. I trust your evenings went well?" She says as she motions for the waiter to bring her some food and water.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 21, 2008)

Errol spends a half hour exercising in the room upstairs, preparing his maneuvers for the day.

Finally he emerges, mopping the sheen of sweat off his face, and descends to the common room.  He is quiet, visualizing potential combats, as he settles into a chair next to Tesla.

[sblock=Maneuvers & Stance]
Readied Maneuvers: Mountain Hammer, Claw at the Moon, Iron Heart Surge, Bonecrusher
Stance: Absolute Steel [/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Jan 21, 2008)

Slisik spends some time putting his armor on, then meets the others in the commons. As he picks out some cheeses for breakfast, he speaks about the previous night's 'excitement' to the others. "Well we weren't attacked by any of the Marchioness' men, so I would call it a good evening. However, something did wake me in the middle of the night. Apparently Hans and Franz weren't kidding; I saw a deranged man being apprehended by some of the city watch, just outside in the streets."

"Perhaps this is a common occurrence in human cities, I do not know. But what I found interesting was that a raven, black as the night, was watching over the fight from above; a raven that was carrying a gold ring in its claws. It was most ominous..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hanz and Franz perc up to attention a bit.

"What exactly did you see? Someone was in here this morning asking if anyone knew anything about dead guards not too far from here last night."

"Yeah, not just guards though. Apparently whatever it was managed to kill some people on the ground level of the orphanage. Lady Akala that runs the place apparently suffocated. And I don't think there was anyone brought in last night..."

They both look a little suspicious, curious, and confused.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 21, 2008)

"Orphanage?" Veris says innocently, "Now what would anyone want with a bunch of poor helpless little children?" then she smirks. "This is getting interesting..."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"So this 'mad-man' escaped capture and murdered some of the local towns folk. Are there any witnesses?" Asks Tesla as she continues to eat her meal.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 22, 2008)

"I think your friend here just admitted to being a witness. This is the first I've heard."

All of what remains is served. Small (shot glass) sized cups of crushed cranberries are served. They seem particularly bitter to anyone that eats them. After a bit Hanz and Franz stand up.

"The guy that was by here asking was Algorthas. He lives in a manor on Brink's Hill. It's outside the city, past the south-west walls."


----------



## Dekana (Jan 22, 2008)

"I think we should find this Algorthas, and maybe track down the madman. It could be a lead into this curse we keep hearing about... that is, if no one else has any plans for the day."


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 22, 2008)

"No," Veris jawns, "No plans. So we may as well follow the leads we have and see where they take us. I would like to meet the Marchioness, but that will have to wait until we know more."


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 23, 2008)

I agree about tracking down this Algorthas, but why would we want to find a madman?  I don't see any profit, monetary or otherwise, in such a pursuit.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"There could be somekind of reward. Though one never truely knows until one goes and finds out." Comments Tesla as she finishes up her meal. "Shall we?" She asks as she gathers her things.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 23, 2008)

"Yes, let's get going. The day is wasting."

ooc: I think we're done here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 23, 2008)

The series of hilltops outside the city walls serves as teh abode of the gentry of Istivin. Palatial manors surmount these hills and the saddles between, guarded by large companies of hired mercenaries intent on keeping Istivin's troubles firmly within the city walls and away from teh private lives of the aristocracy. The cursed pall that hangs over Istivin seems not to have ventured this far, though some of the district's wealthy denizens have vanished while conducting business in the city.

After passing through the gates and heading up to Brink's Hill, you arrive at the manor. The gate guard, a sturdy looking sentry and part-time buttler asks, "Who exactly are you, and what do you want here?"


----------



## Dekana (Jan 23, 2008)

Slisik introduces himself, but wastes little time on pleasantries. "I am Slisik. We were told that a man named Algorthas was asking questions about some guards killed last night, and about an attack on the orphanage. We have information that could be useful."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 23, 2008)

The guard takes you to a study just beyond the entrance of Algorthas home. After a moment, an older man with an epic mustache arrives. He speaks in a tired raspy voice. "So strangers come knocking on a sleeping mans door not much after dawn. Their numbers include a bunch of armed fighters and what looks like a spellcaster or two? Well, I guess that means you're all adventurers from beyond the gates of Istivin. And clearly, based on your equipment, you killed a beast of a dragon not too long ago. Oh, and the crumbs on some of your clothes are exactly the kind one might have after eating breakfast at Mal's Inn. That means that you were not too far from the attack last night..."







"Tell me if I've got anything wrong yet. The main question I have is what do you want with me?"

[sblock=Knowledge (Local) DC 15]Local legend refers to Algorthas as the "smartest man in the world," a pronouncement that Algorthas himself has begun to earnestly believe.[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Jan 23, 2008)

*Slisik*

"Quite perceptive, human. This must be the famously brilliant Algrothas I've heard about. Anyway, yes, you are correct on all counts. In fact, I saw some of the excitement last night. May we come in?"

Slisik describes the incident that he saw, speaking about the madman, the guards struggling with him, and also the gold-ringed raven he noticed.

[sblock=Rolls]Knowledge: Local (1d20=20). Wow, invisible castle has been loading my rolls or something recently.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 23, 2008)

"This study will do for now. So you witnessed whatever happened near the orphanage? Poor Akala... a dark cloud hangs over the city it seems. It will even go so far as to kill a poor woman who only lived to help others."

He strokes his mustache in all it's obscene glory while talking.

"The citizens of Istivin have grown used to these strange phenomena over the years. I have been investigating the issue for some time, and have learned some most disturbing things."

"What exactly did you see last night?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 23, 2008)

Veris smiles and extends her hand, greeting him amiably while her paranoid mind considers the true meaning of his words.
_The crumbs on our clothes... Hardly. A man like this will have eyes and ears all over the city, and we have been less than subtle about our accomplishments. He wants to impress us with his wisdom, yet not appear too well connected. Or maybe he intended for us to see trough it and read it as a threat. Interesting._


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tesla listens patiently as Slisik re-tells his story and then watches intently on the old mans reaction.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

"Well, the only thing I hadn't calculated already was the raven and the gold ring. That seems significant, but I can't exactly say what it meant. It sounds more like a dream or a vision than a depiction of the events. Either way, I'll keep my eye out for any notes regarding what that might have been related to."

"I have been investigating the issues of Istivin for some time now, without charging for my services. It's been a personal project of mine, a slow process over time. Recently, however, I have come to believe that an Abyssal presence grows within the city. I don't know exactly what it is, but it is slowly spreading from the center of the city. I don't know if there's some limit to how far this thing will reach, I don't know how to determine that."

"Since her husband vanished, the marchioness has had her hands full just trying to keep the peace, and I don't believe she has the resources to do anything but fight the _symptoms_ of this malady. Worse, I fear that this taint may have already taken root in her heart, so I have not revealed this information to her. But you are new to the city - visitors - and thus I reckon you might be willing to keep a secret?"

Algorthas masterfully twists and combs his amazing mustache without missing a beat. He looks over the group seeming to make judgements about each person based on their appearance.

"I knew of your encounter with the madman last night; indeed, this is the main reason that led _me_ to contact _you_. I have come to believe that this madman is somehow the key to this situation. His name _was_ Alanar Kane, and he worked in the deepest dungeons below Krelont Keep. Dungeons to which no outsiders are allowed access."

The old man trails into silence. Suddenly his eyes grow wide with twinkling excitement.

"If there is one thing more plentiful than mysteries here in Istivin, it's books. Most of the city's noble families keep extensive collections of ancient tomes as a sort of status symbol. The city is a living library."

"In one such tome, I came across a record of the construction of Krelont Keep penned by architects buried ten centuries ago."

He strokes his mustache thoughtfully.

"There are two factions that you might seek out in Istivin. The first is the Marchioness. Her resources are stretched thin, but she may have some gold for someone that might alleviate some of her problems, something buried away under the city. The second faction is a group of nobles that have come to accuse the Marchioness of being a witch. They think she imprisoned her husband and hid him away in the Deeper Dungeons. I am, of course, neutral on this matter. I don't play at politics because I have already calculated who is in the right here."

"The way I see it, you could go to one faction or the other and see if they are willing to offer you a reward. Or, perhaps, you could take a gamble and play both sides, as a truly crafty person like myself might. Either way, I am more than willing to provide you with a way into the Deeper Dungeon if you want it. If you can get in and investigate the dungeons below the keep, I believe you'll learn something about the threat looming over Istivin. I only ask that you share that information, should you find it."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"Descend into a cursed dungeon, trudge around for an Abyssal presence, successfully remove such a presence or at the very least identify it, and then sell such information to either the highest bidder or to both parties." States the mind-mage with a hint of sarcasm in her voice. "Is that the correct synopsis?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

"In some sense, that might be accurate. However, that is not what I'm talking about here. I simply suggest that, should you be looking for some sort of payment in and around Istivin, you might inquire at the Marchioness or any of her rivals homes. And should they wish to employ you to carry out some business under Krellont Keep, then by all means ask and I shall provide you with a way in."


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 25, 2008)

"But if we remove the threat before we recieve our payment the full value of our services won't be payed. They'll give us a pat on our back, or a sword on the shoulder, a couple bars of gold and then send us on our way. If they don't decide to simply take our heads and save themselves the money."
"How will we recieve the true value of what we'll save? They'll owe us the lives and property of the entire city, perhaps the entire world, and they will never agree to give us more than the crumbs off their tables. And if we survive, whatever payment we recieve, our very existence will become a liability to those in power. Our success will only make their incompetence more apparent, we will become a symbol and a threat that they will have to remove or face a loss of political credibility and power. We will have no choice but ride off, fleeing into the sunset with our pocket-change and crumbs. Is that not why you have hid your actions until now, your fear of their ingratitude? Your fear that your comfortable life here may be over if the wrong people find out that you know too much? Hmm?" Veris lifts an eyebrow, insinuating. "It seems to me than the only way to earn more than a small fraction of what we deserve and secure our future safety is blackmail..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "But if we remove the threat before we recieve our payment the full value of our services won't be payed. They'll give us a pat on our back, or a sword on the shoulder, a couple bars of gold and then send us on our way. If they don't decide to simply take our heads and save themselves the money."




"Now why would anyone want to do that?"



> "How will we recieve the true value of what we'll save? They'll owe us the lives and property of the entire city, perhaps the entire world, and they will never agree to give us more than the crumbs off their tables. And if we survive, whatever payment we recieve, our very existence will become a liability to those in power. Our success will only make their incompetence more apparent, we will become a symbol and a threat that they will have to remove or face a loss of political credibility and power. We will have no choice but ride off, fleeing into the sunset with our pocket-change and crumbs. Is that not why you have hid your actions until now, your fear of their ingratitude? Your fear that your life here may be over if the wrong people find out that you know too much? Hmm?"




"You are quite foolhardy. Do you really think that whatever is happening to this city might be stopped by a simple quest down into some dungeon? No, what I'm offering you is an opportunity to collect a fee for some simple services, and I am more than willing to provide you with the knowledge necessary to accomplish those tasks. I dare not speak on another's behalf, but you clearly misunderstand what sort of transactions the Marchioness or her rivals might offer."



> Veris lifts an eyebrow, insinuating. "It seems to me than the only way to earn more than a small fraction of what we deserve is blackmail..."




"You clearly overestimate the business that I am only suggesting you look into. What, exactly, do you think I'm talking about?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 25, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "Now why would anyone want to do that?"




"Indeed, that is the question."



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "You are quite foolhardy. Do you really think that whatever is happening to this city might be stopped by a simple quest down into some dungeon? No, what I'm offering you is an opportunity to collect a fee for some simple services, and I am more than willing to provide you with the knowledge necessary to accomplish those tasks. I dare not speak on another's behalf, but you clearly misunderstand what sort of transactions the Marchioness or her rivals might offer."




"One thing does tend to lead to another. I am merely thinking ahead. Much like yourself, I'm sure." 



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "You clearly overestimate the business that I am only suggesting you look into. What, exactly, do you think I'm talking about?"




"Why, the salvation of this city of course. Or, at the very least the political future and physical survival of the leading factions." 
"You do not mean to suggest that this demonic influence, this curse that ravages the city, is a minor matter do you?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

> "Why, the salvation of this city of course. Or, at the very least the political future and physical survival of the leading factions."




The mustachiod man let's out a boisterous laugh.

"Yes, you do indeed overestimate the task at hand. The problems facing the Marchioness and her opposition are trivial matters. It just so _happens_ that there is a very slight chance that there could be something worth knowing down there."



> "You do not mean to suggest that this demonic influence, this curse that ravages the city, is a minor matter do you?"




"Of course not! But these wealthy peasant problems are not necessarily related to the curse."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

Hrm... looking back at Bloodweaver's post, it is highly innaccurate.

"Descend into a cursed dungeon, <-nothing in particular has penned curse and dungeon together

trudge around for an Abyssal presence, <-not implied

successfully remove such a presence or at the very least identify it, <-not implied

and then sell such information to either the highest bidder or to both parties." <-not at all accurate

I've amended my reply to answer it a bit more accurately.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 25, 2008)

Errol finally looks up at the conversation that is taking place around him.  I apologize, master Algorthas.  I am afraid that my companions are a bit suspicious after our encounter with the wyrm.  What I'm sure they meant to say was 'thank you for the offer.  We will look into your proposal and may contact you again if we choose to take you up on it.

He looks over at Veris, They're not all out to trick us into doing their dirty work.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 25, 2008)

She returns Errol's look with a glance, "Oh no, of course not. I'm sure master Algorthas' motives are nearly altruistic."
Pardon me, master, if my inquiries were inappropriate."


ooc: Rather than edit my previous posts I'll let Veris seem a bit out of touch with reality, it suits her .


----------



## Dekana (Jan 26, 2008)

After observing the exchange between Veris and Algorthas for some time, Slisik finally speaks up. "Indeed, my companions and I will have to discuss this proposal. This human does not offer us payment. We may very well talk to the Marchioness or her nobles, arrange a contract, and find our own way inside the dungeon. But if we have need of a path inside the dungeon... perhaps we will return."
Slisik clearly does not seem impressed with the old man's proposal. _We would have sought an audience with the Marchioness regardless..._


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2008)

"Well then, I hope you enjoy your stay in Istivin. Also, avoid the town square at midnight tonight. If you need anything else, I'll find you."

Algorthas leaves the study leaving you alone in his mansion.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

As the group sits alone in the room Tesla says, "I agree my friend." as she looks up to her elemental steward. "We should see where this path takes us. If not for the possible rewards but then out of simple boardum. Unless there is something else better to do that I am not aware of?" She finishes as she looks from Arcs back to her fellow companions


----------



## Dekana (Jan 27, 2008)

"Unless someone else has something for us to do, I'd suggest we speak with the Marchioness, and then these nobles. Find out which one has the better offer, and leave this town with another hoard of treasure." Slisik gets up, starting to make for the exit.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2008)

As you are leaving the place, you most likely notice a few of the guards that were hidden around the mansion when you came in. They seem relieved for some reason, as if they doubted their esteemed master's omniscience.

Assuming that you decide to head to the home of Marchioness Emondav, you find it without much trouble, but the guards at the gate are not forthcoming with much information.

"The Marchioness only sees visitors by invitation? Do you have some kind of appointment?"

The guard seems a bit distracted, however, and doesn't seem too knowledgable about who you are or even what in particular is going on around the manor.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 29, 2008)

"An appointment? No, we have come with an offer. The Marchioness requires aid in stifling the curse that ravages through this city. As adventurers, we can help in that goal - by solving the mystery of the men being turned insane..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2008)

"I'm afraid the Marchioness has stricktly forbidden any unexpected visitors. I can't let you in."

As the guard speaks, another man approaches from behind.







"Did you call yourselves 'adventurers'? That sounds a bit infantile, don't you think? It sounds like something children might play at, like adventurers & monsters or something like that. Really now, why don't you call yourself by something that tells them who you are. When I was in that profession we called ourselves 'dedicated' and 'willing'."

He's a huge muscular human with the scars to prove some combat experience.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 30, 2008)

Errol shares a wry smile with the new arrival.  Well, good sir, it is clear that you understand who and what we are.  While 'dedicated' might be a bit of a stretch, 'willing' and even 'mercenary' might apply.  My personal favorite, however, is 'problem-solvers'.  We have recently arrived in town, and have been led to believe that the Marchioness might have some problems that need solving.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 30, 2008)

"So that's your angle is it? I'm personally not a fan of sell-swords, but occationally they can serve a purpose. What's your group's name, if you have one?"


----------



## Dekana (Jan 31, 2008)

Slisik smugly says, "Adventurers, mercenaries, whatever. We are "Dragon's Teeth"! - the group that delved into the Vespers, faced down countless enemies, and ripped the skin off a dragon. And if the Marchioness is not interested in what we have to offer, I am sure there are others in the city who are. We _will_ get our pay, regardless of the loyalties of our employer."


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 31, 2008)

Errol raises an eyebrow at Slisik's bluster, but doesn't voice any disagreement.  He carefully studies the reaction of the Marchioness' representative.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Like Errol, Tesla and Arcs quitely stay in the background, content letting others in her group take the lead. Besides she is not much a spokes person anyways.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 4, 2008)

The big man brings his open hand up to his forehead as if a headache hit him. "Dragon's teeth? Now, adventurer sounds naive, but calling yourself by that name sounds a bit presumptuous. You might end up drawing some unwanted attention to yourself from the scaly kind that way. They like to make trophies of 'adventurers' just as much as we like to make weapons and armor out of their skin."

He draws his hand back down and reaches into a belt pouch. He pulls out a silver thread attached to a small pocketwatch. The miniscule clockwork piece looks to be at least a little valuable. He opens the face on one side and looks in.

A voice sounds from the other side, it's that of a woman with a hinterlands accent. 

"Yes, I got it all. Take them into the grand hall and have them take seats. I'll be down soon."

The big man thumbs the watch closed and puts it back into his belt. "That was the Marchioness. It looks like you have an appointment with her. I won't keep you. Mr. Skarrald, please take these guests into the grand hall and let them choose a few seats. The Marchioness will be down shortly. I have other business to attend to."

The big man watches and seems to be taking count of minutia about the group. He does this opennly, not trying to avert his eyes as he seems to count off any visible signs of equipment that anyone has.

"Be careful around the Marchioness. She's not just a noblewoman, she grew up in harsh surroundings. She's not afraid to do whatever is necessary. If you ever want to trade 'adventuring' stories, just ask any of the guards in the city. My name is Frush O'Sugil, Captain-General of the Watch."

The door guard looks at the group with an irritated scowl, though he seems ready to show you in once you give a sign.

"The Marchioness does not allow weapons in the grand hall, so the knives and the sword are going to have to wait in the recieving hall."


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 4, 2008)

Errol tries to keep the look of startlement off his face as the voice emerges from the watch.  He smiles confidently as O'Sugil eyes his weaponry, doing his best to show it off without performing any threatening gestures.  I'm sure your stories would make ours look even more naive, Captain-General.  Mayhap, however, we can earn another one or two in helping to fix some of the problems your city is facing.

At the guard's declaration, he removes his kukri and greatsword with a slight flourish, laying them on on whatever table he finds in the receiving hall.  He nods at the guard and adds his crossbow to the pile.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 4, 2008)

The table inside is oval in shape with 12 seats. The one at 12 being the largest. All others are the same. As you move into the room each character needs to tell me where they sit, if they sit at all. Just giving me a clock facing (12, 1, 2, 3, etc.) will do.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 4, 2008)

Errol sits at 6, opposite the seat he expects the Marchioness to use.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 4, 2008)

Slisik lets out a slight hiss as he lays his weapons down. First his longbow, then his scimitar, then finally his enormous greatsword. He follows Errol into the room, and sits close to him. (7 o clock)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Telsa follows the groups lead and places her only weapon among the pile and then heads into the room with her loyal compainion hovering right beside her. _This should be interesting _ she thinks to herself as she takes a seat along side her friends. 

Seat #:9


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 5, 2008)

OOC: Nephtys is out of town, so I'll roll. 3.

After a few minutes 8 women appear, each wearing a different colored gown. While the dresses are not particularly similar, they all have the distinct feature of being designed to conceal the appearance of the person behind the outfit. They descend the stairs from the balcony above and come down to sit at the table.






The figures are not particularly uniform beyond the clothing they wear. The woman in black is very heavy-set, while the woman in pink is clearly very thin. The woman in blue and the woman in red both have long red hair that is visible past their gowns. The woman in purple has the scent of lilac, and the woman in orange smells of fresh bread. The woman in light green has visibly dark skin.

The first to talk is the woman in dark green. She has an unfamiliar accent. "Forgive our precautions, but we do not trust you. While we do not wish to mislead you, we have taken the time to conceal the true identity of the Marchioness Emondav."

"So, you are the dragonslayers and travelers who passed through our gates the previous day, correct? And you stayed the night at one of the local taverns frequented by some of the more surly members of the city watch?"

"If this is correct, then what have you come to Istivin for?"


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 5, 2008)

Errol listense carefully, hoping to match one voice/accent to the one that came from O'Sugil's watch.  If any of the three that spoke fit that voice, he'll look directly at that one, otherwise he'll look calmly across the table at the woman in black as he says, We came to Istvin for the same reason we go anywhere, to find new opportunities to improve our finances and our abilities.  We are seekers of adventure and wealth.

Since arriving in your city we have been led to believe that you might be of some assistance to us in that pursuit, while we might be of some assistance to you in the process.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 5, 2008)

Slisik chimes in after Errol finishes speaking. "To be more specific, we are interested in stopping this... darkness, this curse, that looms hangs Istvin. Of course, if there are other problems the Lady might have us solve, we are available for hire."

Slisik doesn't mention delving into Krellont Dungeons just yet. After all, if the Marchioness really has imprisoned her husband down there, Slisik wouldn't want her to think that he's on to her (or working for the nobles).


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 7, 2008)

"A lofty goal. What if this 'curse' is just the will of the people to blame the unknown on something they can understand? There is no reason to believe that the curse is something real."

"There is, of course, the possibility that something is manipulating the state of affairs in Istivin. That would be a problem to fix. This of course depends on the nature of their motive."

"The Marquis is still missing, and I don't think it would hurt to have someone try to find out what happened. Perhaps if we could at least confirm his fate, we could silence the nobles. With that problem out of the way we may be able to find a solution to the other concerns of Istivin."

"But how would they go about starting that process? Even the arch-mage couldn't find that trail."

"Regarding that, should we trust outsiders? They could have their own motives for things here. Especially ones with an heir of darkness about themselves. These individuals do not cry out for anyone to trust them."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

“Which is precisely why you should trust us.” Replies the mind mage. “For in order to catch a wolf one has to become a wolf.” She says with a cool hard gaze.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 7, 2008)

And outsiders are the only ones you should trust.  We have no advantage to gain either way, except the payment we expect to receive.  Anyone from within is likely to have ulterior motives.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 8, 2008)

*Slisik*

"As my friends have stated, I have no real interest in the affairs of the you _humans_. My only motive is to gain a lot of shiny coins..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 9, 2008)

"There is at least one task that could be completed, though it's a fair bit more dangerous than you probably anticipate."

"Oh, that. Well then, what does her wisdom wish to offer as payment?"

"Do we have the gems discussed before?"

"Yes, I have them. So we want to send them into the dungeons?"

"Alright then, I'll explain. _Dragon's Teeth_, we have long been trying to recover the Marquis. He disappeared nearing a year ago, and has not been seen since. He had been having fits of illness and could not sleep. Sometimes he even cried out in the night as if asking for salvation from some cruel attacker. One day, he simply vanished. There seemed to be no trail, as if he had literally been pulled through astral walls and removed from our world. Investigators, both mundane and magical failed to find any sign of him. Some tried to mislead the Marchioness, but they were found out by the high chancellor."

"But just recently, new evidence had turned up. Dark elves were found in the city. They had long been absent from Istivin, but the stories tell that they were deeply entrenched in this city when the demon queen was summoned within these walls. They have long worshipped her as a god, and an avatar of destruction appeared here, they say. The captain was involved in that affair, and his companions dealt her a great blow that day. That dark elves have appeared again within the city is a sign of much danger."

"They were found dead, just outside of the entrance to the deeper dungeons. They were trying to get in, it seems, but someone stopped them. We have stationed guards around the place and quaranteened it from visitation. However, there is a chance that some of the dark elves got through. We are curious what they were looking for inside. Perhaps something going back to the abyssal invasion?"

"A time that Istivin was in dire circumstance, indeed."

The woman in blue draws a small satchel and presents it to Veris sitting next to her. Veris examines the contents and counts them fairly quickly.

Veris, "Rubies and blue star sapphires. It looks like 10 of each, about the size of a tooth or marble." The estimated value of the bag is roughly 200 platinum.

"If you can secure the deeper dungeons and find either the dark elves or any evidence of the Marquis death or disappearance, we'll pay you three additional bags of gems of similar quality. You need only provide the evidence."

Orange flinches, "You're just giving them the first bag now for nothing?"

"Of course. They can't be trusted, but they might truly be influenced by their personal greed. If those whet their appetite then of course they'll follow the trail."

"There is still another concern. We cannot let this transaction _or others_ out."

"Oh, this is going to be good."

"Yes, there is the matter of collateral. As you all know, your weapons were placed in the recieving hall. I assume the quality and enchantment of each of them was fairly valuable to you?"

"Oh my."

"You didn't, did you?"


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 9, 2008)

Are you suggesting that you've bought all of our weapons for such a paltry price?  This is how you finance your little games of identity?  

My first response to this is to ask how you expect us to accomplish your little task without our weapons, and my second is to ask if you truly think that we will willingly allow you such an affront.  Errol stays calmly seated, but his eyes have turned icy cold, and he looks at each of the women in turn, clearly calculating how quickly he can reach each one, starting with the one in blue.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 9, 2008)

Slisik recalls which spells he had prepared earlier in the day, wanting to be ready to cause a bloodbath. _Lightning... fog... ensnaring weeds... perhaps I should conjure forth some beings from the fire plane and burn this pathetic building to the ground..._ The lizard says nothing, waiting for a reaction to Errol's words.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 9, 2008)

"The plan is something a bit more insidious, actually. We fully realize that you require the tools of your trade. As such, taking them away would cause more harm than good. Instead, the high chancellor has prepared a series of interlocking enchantments. We've been looking for someone like your group for quite some time, actually."

"Should you choose to turn your back on the Marchioness at some point in the future, we will simply cause the spells to trigger with the appropriate command word. What will it do? Let's hope you never find out. And should you complete your task, I will have the chancellor remove the spell."

"Of course, this was rather expensive as a preparation. One spell to place the curse, another to seal it, then another with a rather specific contingency, and finally one to conceal the change. We only performed this deed to a single item, partially out of cost and partially out of plan. We will not reveal which item is cursed. Thus, you have no reason to discard them all for replacements, as most of them are untarnished. Yet, they all carry the weight of potentially putting you at her mercy. There is no harm that will come of you if you follow the Marchioness Emondav's orders."

"So that's collateral?"

"Not enough, but it's something."

"In addition, I think it can be agreed to that you are welcome to any other treasure you find in the dungeons that goes outside of the boundaries of information on the Marquis and/or the dark elves."

"Nothing else is of value, afterall."

*OOC:* Don't hurt me! I didn't do it! They did it!  Also we need Veris because NOW would be a great time to get angry at the NPCs.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"Interesting. Even Queen's and nobles have death wishes. How, 'uncivilized', I expected.... more. Lucky for us, we are a diverse and flexiable group. How 'unlucky' for you." Says Tesla in a very dry and humorless tone.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 9, 2008)

Errol's gaze drips with venom, and his voice could chill a fire elemental as he responds.  Interesting, even as you hire us to do your dirty work for you you threaten us and curse our weapons to ensure that we will never actually be your allies.  It is rather ingenious, but realize that this insult puts you greatly in our debt as far as we're concerned.  You had better hope that these dungeons provide enough reward to make it up to us.  Or that we never emerge from them.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 9, 2008)

Slisik thinks about the situation briefly, and then says "I can look past this outrage for now. If my companions are in agreement, we will find the information about these dark elves. But we do not need our _weapons_ to draw blood. If on our return, we find ourselves betrayed again - no curse will stop us from seeking revenge."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 9, 2008)

"Then it is agreed? Excellent. We will give the orders to permit you access to the deeper dungeon at your leisure."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2008)

The women get up, fairly simultaneously. The woman in red is the last to stand. The woman in black is the first. They each make their way up the stairs to the room they came from, exposing their backs momentarily.

Supposing nobody comes to blows and you leave, you'll find your weapons in a well ordered setup just outside of the room. It seems someone did at least _touch_ them, moving them to fixed positions, but they all look fine.

A small goblin female comes up towards the group as they exit. She's dressed in black leather, from the neck down. A number of buckles, pouches, pockets, and straps cover her armor and clothing. It looks like she could have any number of hidden blades or tools, and her full suit must take an hour to ratchet, button, and snap into place. *"Are you the dragon thieves? I'm Jesme, I was told to help you in whatever you need. I'm not usually prone to this kind of work, but they tricked me into it. I was told that you might need to get into the dungeons sometime? If that's the case, you can count on me."*

She seems honest, dull, and a bit disheartened. She has a rough appearance, but for a goblin she's in better shape than most.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 13, 2008)

*Slisik*

"The Lady said we had permission to go into the dungeon. What do we need a goblin for?" Slisik doesn't try hiding his disdain for the creature; some distant event in the lizard's past makes him want to cleave her in two. _Patience Slisik, wait until we're done with our mission._


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"Lets not be hasty Slisik. I am sure she has her uses or she wouldn't be here." Says Telsa in a calming and reasuring tone.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2008)

*"I'm not entirely certain. They told me to 'pick locks and watch for traps' and that was the end of it."*


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 13, 2008)

Veris takes the Marichioness' duplicitousness in stride. It was no more than she had expected, and in all likelyhood considerably less. All the noblewoman needed was for them to believe that one of their weapons had been trapped and a permanent spell or three would cost a lot more than a simple lie. Either way, she did not even have a weapon to lose, so to her the threat was doubly empty.
--

"And you're very welcome to join our merry band of heroes," Veris smiles toothily and tousels the Goblin's hair. "I for one don't mind sharing the point position with another target."She continues faking sincerity, "Maybe we can even help you settle your debt with the Marchionnes, and her dept with you... But let's discuss that elsewhere."


----------



## Dekana (Feb 13, 2008)

*Slisik*

Slisik seems a bit more accepting after Tesla has spoken. "I suppose lockpicking skills would come in handy. I'm not sure about the rest of us, but my skill in disarming traps is... somewhat minimal."
He then turns toward the leather-clad goblin. "Does the goblin have a name? And does she expect payment?"

ooc: how do I keep missing key details in CS's posts like that, lol. I need to work on my reading skills...


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2008)

"Jesme. Pay depends on the circumstance. I've already been offered a reward, but if there's a lot of treasure, I won't be walking away empty handed. How does your little group operate?"


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 13, 2008)

Having met several hobgoblins well-trained in the Martial Way, Errol looks at the goblin as he would any other sentient being, a possible means to an end.  He looks at the others for confirmation as he replies,We save most of the treasure for communal supplies and take small amounts for our own purchases.  We'll cut you in for our customary 10% as long as you're taking the same risks as us when things get dicey.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2008)

"Alright, that's fine. When do you want to meet up for a little dungeoneering?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"Tomorrow night. Better results would be found if we were up and about at the same time as everyone else." Replies Tesla as she looks from the town to the rest of the group.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 15, 2008)

"Ok, but where?"

And after you give her some sort of location, I believe I'm out of stuff to bombard the party with for the time being.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 15, 2008)

I would say that the place to start is the entrance to the deeper dungeons, near where the dark elves were found.  I'm not sure what we'll find, but that's our best lead.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 15, 2008)

"So the keep gates then?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Tesla nods her head and then heads of back to her room for an afternoon of rest and mediation. "Do what you must but then everyone should get some rest. I doubt we will be well welcomed come tomorrow night." She calls out behind her. 


OOC: She has everything she is going to need for their descent. She is good to go when everyone else.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 20, 2008)

Slisik agrees to meet the others at the dungeon at the stated time. Soon after, he breaks away from the group and wanders into the city. The lizard looks around the various markets in the city, browsing through common food kiosks and the like.

If any of the city's inhabitants seem receptive to speaking with the rude Dragonborn, he will ask if there are any rumors about the Marchioness.
"I hear she is quite reclusive." - "Did the woman really imprison her mate?" - "What do you know about the Krellont dungeons?"

Gather information (untrained) (1d20-1=0) (lol... this should be funny)


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 20, 2008)

Veris spends her down-time hanging out at the sleeziest bars, taverns and brothels, socialising with the dregs of society. She feels comfortable around scum, though not enough to show her true face, but that's not why she's there. It's easy enough to get whores and drunks to talk and they often see and hear things that pass other people by.

ooc: Gathering information about the "curse", the churches, the Nobles and the Marchioness. Spending whatever it takes (up to 50 gold or so, but probably a lot less).


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 20, 2008)

[sblock=Slisik]During your attempts to question the populace about a number of the pains of Istivin, most answer fairly honestly. The vast majority of people do seem to think there's something weird about the Marchioness, and even a few suspect that she may be responsible for some of the ill happenings around the city. The Krellont Keep Dungeons, the ones most criminals are stored in, are fairly secure but also mundane. About 2/3 of the keep's dungeons are pretty standard fair. It's the deeper dungeons that are rarely visited. There are plenty of rumors that political prisoners, monsters, and even the odd hero has been locked up there.[/sblock]

[sblock=Veris]You end up spending a baker's dozen gold coins during your efforts. A few significant facts are your reward.

- The marchioness is from far away. Farther than the hinterlands. She's actually from the far off region of Aymo.
- The marchioness, when she was a more public figure, tried to force the local nobles to adopt a more goodly position towards the people of the town. She was a fierce proponent of nobless oblige (sp), that the nobles are there to serve the people, not be served by the people.
- The nobles became furious with some of the Marquis new laws inspired by his wife. They fought these new rules with everything they had. Many of these laws were, by some standards, only fair. They granted many of the people of Istivin rights which were reserved to nobles. Further, some of the nobles special privilidges were revoked.
- The local churches of Istivin are all headed by young priests. This is mostly due to the dangers that Istivin has faced for many years. As such, many of the priests are not particularly powerful, but they also are more willing to put themselves in the face of danger.
- The 'curse' is actually a very old story. Supposedly, people believed in the curse years and years before any of the invasions of Istivin.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 21, 2008)

Errol simply returns to the inn, runs through a few of his forms and strikes, and otherwise prepares himself for the next day's adventure.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 22, 2008)

After several hours of wandering around the city, Slisik comes to a decision. He walks toward the outskirts of the city. After finding a secluded spot close to the walls he crouches down facing Sasthil, his viper companion.

"Well snake, now is the time for us to part ways. Your poisonous bite is well-suited for devouring small animals and children, but not for piercing through the tough hides of monsters. I will release you from my service now... go back to the forests and find a nice tree to haunt."

His goodbyes said, Slisik then stands up then turns away. The dragonborn begins to run in a straight line, then after building some speed, makes a great leap! However, he doesn't hit the ground. Mid-air, Slisik's shape morphs into that of an eagle. He flies over the walls and toward the closest wooded area. The eagle/lizard lands at a quiet area, then changes form back to his usual self. Next, he begins praying toward the wilderness, calling forth a new animal companion.

[sblock=ooc]Slisik takes 24 hours to get a new animal companion; a monitor lizard. After that time, the pair travel back toward the city to meet the others by the deadline. (Slisik doesn't mind be an hour or two late, if it will take too much time to travel to/from outside the city[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 23, 2008)

Slisik arrives late, but eventually the time comes to meet up. Jesme is waiting just outside the gates. Two guards are waiting nearby the gates, and Jesme seems to be conversing with them somewhat absentmindedly while waiting.

"So, how far down do we have to go to reach the deeper level?"

"Well, Gregory will show you the way. You have to go from corner to corner a few times over to actually find the entrance. They seal the door shut just above it as well."

"And were not being given the key?"

"Right."

After the exchange she turns around and approaches Tesla, Veris, and Errol.

*"The succubus told the guards to let us by, and someone named Greg is going to show us the path to the lower level. Somewhere along the way we'll reach the entrance to the Deeper Dungeons, at which point there will be a door with a lock. After I get the door, we'll have to navigate past a cornocopia of supposedly dangerous traps to reach the actual prison level. That is, unless you have a better idea."*


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 23, 2008)

Errol shrugs, we don't know of a different way in, and I presume you are our answer to all those traps, which is why the Marchioness provided us with your services.

[sblock=mini stat block]
AC 20  (T: 14, FF: 20)
HP 58/58
Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2

Weapon Aptitude: Kukri
Readied Maneuvers: Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge, Mountain Hammer, Steel Wind
Stance: Absolute Steel[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"We shall try not to get in your way." Smiles the mind mage as she looks towards the gate and then back towards the group. "If we are ready, then let us begin our decent. We do not want to keep our hosts waiting..." With her most trusted friend floating behind her, she moves towards the gate and enters.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 24, 2008)

Once Slisik arrives, the group heads inside of the main entrance to Krellont Keep's dungeons. After twenty minutes of navigating the above ground facility and the open hallways below, you arrive at an extremely fortified and adamantine plated reinforced door. It has fifteen different locks and a huge series of mechanical devices that seem to imply some additional security. The escort, Gregory, gives one last warning.

"It's been six years since the lower dungeons have been accessed from here. As far as I've been told, there shouldn't be any prisoners at all. Still, be careful. There's been some structural damage according to some of the local engineers. They say it probably happened during the earthquakes that accompanied the demon queen's arrival. That's just one more reason why we keep this area off limits. I wish you the best of luck in getting whatever you're after. I don't put much stock in faerie tales and ghost stories, but honestly I wouldn't be surprised if there's a real faerie or a real ghost down there."

Humble Gregory soon departs and Jesme has to begin the process of getting the doors unlocked. After she works on it for the better part of ten minutes, she reports...

*"I have some good news and some bad news. First: I can get us through this door, no problem. The bad news is this: It looks like they built the whole thing to work like a clock. Even if I get us through and disable the trigger, the door will only stay unlocked for an hour at best. It looks like you can't access the mechanism nearly as easily from the other side. What that means is that, unless you've got a trick up your sleave to take out the door or get us out of this hole, we could get stuck if we don't reset the door every hour, preferably a bit earlier."*

The goblin girl frowns a bit. *"So what's the plan going to be? Can one of you fly through earth, or does somebody have some kind of magical immovable stick? I'm not too fond of risking getting caught in a human dungeon."*


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 24, 2008)

(Since the above isn't introducing anything that would impede at least checking out the first room, I'm also going to throw that update here.)

Jesme eventually gets the door unlocked and rigged for an hour. As the door slides open for the first time in six years, flowers of thick greyish smoke come out of the room near the top of the door. The device has a very faint ticking noise to it, seeming to go off every half-second. The quick ticks seem to give some feeling of urgency to even standing around outside the door.

The first words out of the goblins mouth are surprise, but not in the way one might expect upon breaching into a sealed dungeon. "Well I'll be! This doesn't look anything like any dungeon I've ever seen. Huh. It's cleaner in there than it is out here." Jesme then takes a few careful steps inside.

The acrid chemical smell of sulfur and burnt earth fills this chamber. The smooth stone walls are covered in an oily black film. Near the center of the room stands a fire-scarred black cauldron and three ominous bone pillars. Atop each pile of bones rests an open skull from which emanates a steady bubbling sound and a soft colored glow. This strange radiance illuminates three oil paintings hung at intervals across the north wall: a skeleton with a red apple, a blue jaybird, and a golden ring in its chest; a dark castle being shattered by a tidal wave, its highest towers marked with the shape of a rose; and a demon drinking from a golden goblet while holding a heart. A shelved alcove to the south east lies in shadows.







Jesme carefully inspects the pillars, the cauldron, the outside of the alcove, and the next door which seems fairly loose and off its hinges. After her inspection is complete, taking the better part of five minutes, she scans the hallway outside. It's pitch black, but the goblin girl seems to have at least some ability to see. After another minute she returns to the room, no worse for the wear. "Well, there's a collapsed path to the north, so that's a sign that the guard was right. There's also three different doorways clearly visible ahead. I'm not sure what to do, I don't want to get in over my head here. As far as I can tell, none of this stuff is trapped or locked. The shelves have a bunch of bags of... well.. powder. Blue, red, and yellow. Same colors as the skulls glow. Then there's a bunch of lead bars, I count 20."





Skull Icons are where the three glowing skulls rest.
The cauldron is the big open black circle.
The paintings are along the north wall.
The alcove is in the south-east corner.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Slisik, HP: 46/46, AC: 19, Fort: 6, Ref: 1, Will: 4*

ooc: does anyone in the party know what the obsidian steed we looted does? It might be metagaming if Slisik mentioned that item's powers.

Slisik introduces the monitor lizard at his side as "Tricia". Then at the entrance, after contemplating the situation, he says "We'll just have to come back to the entrance every hour... unless you'd like to stay here Jesme. We could do the exploring, and you could keep our exit open."

After Jesme finishes her initial search, Slisik says a few short words in a strange language. When the he finishes casting the spell, a ring on Slisik's finger starts to emanate a strong bright light. "Well, let's have a look at these bags." He walks over to the powder-containing sacks.

Actions: cast Light on Slisik's Ring of Protection. Duration 50 minutes.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 24, 2008)

(The party is assumed to know what the steed does.)

There are six bags. Two each of red powder, yellow powder, and blue powder.

"I could do that, but then I wouldn't get to do my job. And I also wouldn't get to see what's down there. Nope, not going to sit around and do nothing, that's for sure."


----------



## Dekana (Feb 24, 2008)

Slisik examines the bags without touching them, then announces, "I don't see any reason to disturb these items yet. Let's finish looking around before we start setting off traps." The dragonborn confidently strides past the skulls then tries to push open the door next to them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 24, 2008)

Door next to them? To be clear you came in from the door in this room (the west-most one).


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 24, 2008)

Errol looks around the room, not particularly liking the tone of the decor, but not bothered enough take really note.  I suppose we need to start exploring.  We should probably plan on coming back early each hour, rather than risking an unfortunate miscalculation of the time.

As for exploring, I suggest we move from west to east, so we should start with that door to the north.  Besides, we might find a way past the cave-in that way, and I'd be interested in seeing what's on the other side.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 24, 2008)

ooc: My mistake, I thought we were coming through one of the sets of double doors.

Slisik walks over to the northwestern door. "North it is then! Jesme, did you check the doors for traps yet, or just those items near the entrance?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 28, 2008)

This oddly shaped room is packed with book-shelves, arranged both along the wall and in a freestanding island in the room's center. Each is crammed to bursting with tomes, scrolls, and loose papers. On the floor, several books and charts lie open, their leaves in disarray and covered with handwritten notes.

A closer inspection reveals that this 'library' houses records dating back as far as 300 years, roughly the age of the dungeons of the Keep. Many books are personal accounts and journals of events that have taken place in and around the city of Istivin. Some of the books are simply records of prisoners, shipments, logbooks, and other fairly mundane recordkeeping.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 28, 2008)

Errol quickly looks through the open books, hoping to find some kind of map.  Who would keep a library in the "deeper dungeons"?  It seems an odd combination.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 28, 2008)

After a few minutes of searching you find some drawings, maps of the city, blueprints for the keep, and other details. You do not find anything, however, that seems to map out the deeper dungeons.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 29, 2008)

"Eh, I don't see anything valuable. How bout you Errol?" Slisik paces around the room, feeling like time is wasting.

"Well, maybe there's something in these parchments regarding our dark elf 'friends'." The lizard leafs through the documents, specifically looking for something *not* old and dusty. He figures that if there is any documentation about the elves or the Marquis, it would be recent. If there are no such papers:

Finally fed up, Slisik announces "We should keep moving. I'm going to have a look at that cave in next, if you want to come with." He leaves the room, making for the cave-in.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 29, 2008)

Errol effortlessly raises himself back to his feet and follows behind the dragonborn.  Never really cared much about books and such, I just figured if there was a map we wouldn't be as likely to get lost.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 29, 2008)

Massive chunks of natural stone and cracked masonry block the passage here, although teh floor is remarkably clean. Jesme's checks for traps here and at the nearby door, but doesn't find anything interesting.

"So, if you've got a trick to get past that mess, go for it. I don't see any way about it other than a lot of hard work."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Tesla and Arcs stay in the library while Slisik and Errol continue to search the area. Knowledge is power. And forgotten knowledge can be even more powerful. With Arcs’ help, Tesla does a thorough search through the disheveled library pocketing anything that she feels might be useful. “I shall be here, call if you need me.” She says casually as she continues her search. 

OOC: Take 10 with Arcs help or 20 if not interrupted.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 2, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 2, 2008)

Errol kicks a few loose stones around the cave in and admits, Nope.  I haven't got a clue how to get past this.  We should look elsewhere.  What about the doors just south of here?


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 2, 2008)

Jesme pops the lock on the double doors fairly easily, but then takes a couple steps back...

"This doesn't look good..."

Behind the doors is a large open room fifteen feet tall and covered in square stone tiles five feet to a side. Set into these tiles on teh floor and ceiling is a forest of standing metallic spices and nails, some nearly a foot long. Opposite teh two sets of double doors leading into this room is an alcove. Within are ornate stone lintels set into the floor, framing the mouth of a steep shaft filled with stairs.

"It looks like a field of hedgehogs..."

Jesme examines the room without stepping in. "Um... someone _might_ be able to walk by without getting stung if you're _really_ careful."






Moving through the spikes in this room requires a great deal of care. Anyone traversing the floor at more than half speed runs the risk of skewering a foot. The spikes are on the floor _and_ ceiling along the entire room.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 3, 2008)

Slisik peeks his head in the spiked-room, glowering at the sight. "I don't like it. If we have go down those stairs, we won't be able to leave in a hurry." He withdraws from the entryway.

"Well, there's one more set of doors to open. Let's have a look before we try navigating the spikes." Slisik walks toward the southeast set of doors, then opens them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 4, 2008)

The door to the last room opens _automatically_ when someone stands on either of the 5 foot squares in front of the door. Jesme jumps when this happens at first, expecting some kind of arrow to shoot or pit to open from underneath, but nothing else seems to happen. The last room on this floor is bare save for a ten-foot-wide chasm at the southern end, which drops down twenty feet into a roaring fire. Beyond the chasm, a large cauldron filled with glowing molten stone bubbles softly. The air coming from the room ahead is stifling hot.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Her and arcs eventually join them by the door way to the spiked room. “Well this is interesting.” She comments to herself. She leaves the others to investigate the pillars of stoned thorns and goes back to the room with the tri-colored boiling skulls. Restricting her interaction as much as possible, she takes a longer look at the paintings, skulls, and powdered bags, hoping to find some kind of clue as to what they might be.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 4, 2008)

The skulls seem to each ooze slightly with the colors red, blue, and yellow: the same colors that repeat themselves in the paintings and the powders.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

“Paint…? Though the artisit has a unquice way of creating it?” She mumbles her self as she examines the bubbling skulls. She then checks the colored powder by pour a bit of water on the ground and adding a bit of powder to it. Arcs hover over her shoulder watching intently to see what happens.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 5, 2008)

Slisik is somewhat surprised when the doors open in front of him; unlike Jesme however, the dragonborn draws his sword in reaction to the mechanism. Rather liking the heat, he steps a few feet into the room and surveys his surroundings. "Goblin, want to bet I can make a shot into that cauldron?" If there are any stones on the floor, Slisik picks one up and throws it aiming for the cauldron.

[if nothing happens] The lizard leaves the room and walks toward Tesla to see if she's come up with anything.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 6, 2008)

Tesla - How much powder/slime and what colors? On the floor, or in the nearby cauldron?

Slisik - Jesme stands behind you looking at the pressure plate built into the floor. "I wonder how exactly this one works. Why do you think they built a magic door into this room?"

As you throw the rock into the air, the cauldron fires a bolt of flaming molten rock at the 'attack' incinerating it into the middle of the air. "WHOA!" In shock, she jumps back from the pressure plate she had been waiting on, only slightly, but the shift is enough for the door mechanism to release and shut behind you. The door locks with a heavy mechanical clank and Jesme's efforts to re-apply pressure to the plate fails.

After 10 seconds, the sound of steel on steel and concrete on concrete clanks in the room. Along the floor, a translucent slime rises from the cracks in the floor and starts to cover the surface of the room. The substance is surprisingly slick and very difficult to stand on. The floor begins to drop, with the edge facing the flaming pit going down.

It looks like the floor you're standing on is moving towards a 45 degree incline into the fiery pit. A greasy film is slowly covering the rap. The cauldron moves in sync with the floor, tilting by some unseen mechanism so that the boiling rock will eventually pour into the pit as well. Worst case scenerio, one might slip, fall into the flaming pit below, and then be coated in a torrent of molten rock. There is, however, time to react as the device moves incredibly slowly. You can here the muffled yells of Jesme on the other side of the door trying to explain the situation as she can see it. 

"The door's stuck! The lizardfolk went in! I'm not sure what's happening."


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 6, 2008)

Errol does a double-take as the door slides shut behind Slisik, then he launches into action.  He jumps on the pressure plate, hoping that his more-substantial weight can do what the goblin could not.  When that doesn't work he shouts, Tesla, we need to get this door open! and then turns to the goblin.  Can you find another way in, or maybe to stop whatever is going on in there?


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 6, 2008)

Jesme hits the door, pokes, prods, and otherwise attempts to do anything. "There doesn't appear to be a way to access the mechanism..."


----------



## Dekana (Mar 6, 2008)

_Ah great. That shot was going in!_ Coming to his senses, Slisik shouts toward the door "The floor is tilting into the fire pit! I don't have much time here!"

Slisik looks for a mechanism on his side of the door, something he can either try to disarm or break.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 6, 2008)

Dekana said:
			
		

> _Ah great. That shot was going in!_ Coming to his senses, Slisik shouts toward the door "The floor is tilting into the fire pit! I don't have much time here!"
> 
> Slisik looks for a mechanism on his side of the door, something he can either try to disarm or break.



You don't find anything particularly useful in your search. The floor continues to drop and more lubricant covers the floor. You're now at a 15 degree angle (not enough to start slipping downward). The side with the cauldron seems to be remaining level, though the cauldron itself is also tilted slightly.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 6, 2008)

If there are any stones remaining on the ground, Slisik picks one up and hurls it into the southwest corner of the room, as far from the cauldron as possible. He's thinking of jumping the chasm (or wildshaping into a bird to fly over it), and doesn't care much for the idea of being roasted by another fireball in midair.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 6, 2008)

The rock clacks against the back corner in a perfectly ordinary way.

As the floor descends another step (20 degrees) you can make out two items sitting just below the cauldron. The first is a small brass musical instrument (a brass horn) and it appears to be hanging from a short steel chain attached to a metal-hafted spear. They are dead-center with the cauldron and will likely be covered in molten rock shortly.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 6, 2008)

"Treasure!" he whispers. That thought alone settles it for the dragonborn - he decides to jump to the other side of the room. Slisik moves to the northwest corner of the room in order to get a running start, then charges due south!

[sblock=Athletics check]DC 10 for a 10' long jump, with a 20' running start.
Athletics (Jump) (1d20+5=16)
I wasn't sure how to factor in the slimy floor. Currently Slisik beats the DC by 6; he is untrained in jump, so he lands prone if he succeeds the check by 5 or less.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 6, 2008)

Roll yourself a reflex save and add +2 if you have 5 or more ranks in balance.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Telsa and Arcs quickly move to the shut doors and quickly looks them over to see if they are securely held to the walls. If not she will attempt to Tele. Thrust them off thier hinges. "Step away from the door. Now." She states dryly.


OOC: Max Tele thrust against on of the double doors or if possible against both of them... 250lbs of pressure/weight.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 6, 2008)

The doors look to be fairly secured. Still going to try it?


----------



## Dekana (Mar 6, 2008)

[sblock=Reflex save]Reflex save (1d20+2=22)
(nat 20)[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 6, 2008)

Slisik arrives on the other side of the gap fairly safe. The cauldron tips another step and a small amount of the molten rock drips out of the mouth of the device and over the edge, missing the implanted spear by a few inches.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 6, 2008)

OOC: Yup she will. As she does not know that Slisik is out of danger.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 6, 2008)

Tesla's telekinetic thrust damages one of the doors enough to be able to look inside, just slightly. You can make out Slisik standing on the opposite side of the pit in the corner of the room.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 6, 2008)

Slisik gets his bearings on the opposite side of the room, then is startled by the heavy blast from where he was just standing. He doesn't speak to his rescuers just yet, instead focusing on collecting the treasure before it's too late.

He takes his backpack off his shoulders, then wraps part of it around his hands like an oven mitt. With at least some meager protection from the heat, he then tries to grasp the spear holding the horn over the chasm.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 6, 2008)

Slisik is able to grab the spear and pull it from it's post, but not entirely unharmed. The heat and occasional sparks of molten rock, combined with the heat of the metal spear deal a total of 10 damage before Slisik can escape with the prize.

While Slisik waits it out, the room dips until the floor meets the flame (45 degrees) and then the slick substance is rinsed with the flames from below as they quickly move up the flammable grease substance. A minute later, the floor rises until it's level with the floor he's on, at which point the room looks fairly similar to how it did originally. With Errol and Jesme on the trigger, the door on the opposite end opens and holds while they stand there.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 6, 2008)

"Errol, I trust the bulging matter benearth your clothes is not just for the opposite sex." She says in her same dry tone as she motions to the slightly ajared door. _Once that is wide enough. Go through and see what our friend has gotten herself into._ She mentally instructs her friend.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 6, 2008)

*Hp: 36/46*

After shouldering his backpack once more, Slisik calls to his companions on the other side of the room. "I'm alright, just a little singed. But I managed to grab a nice prize!" Suddenly, he realizes that he still needs to get back across the room. _Hmm, it's shorter on this side. Probably not enough space to get a running start._

"Tesla, any chance you could use your powers to carry me across this pit?"
(Slisik's weight + gear = 265 lb, not including the new spear / horn)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Tesla regretfully shakes her head. "No. The trip will not be comforting and I have already expending enough of my energies for the moment." She says. "However..." She begins to say as she looks to her hovering compainion. _Be a dear and see if you can help her jump across the chasim._ Without a word Arcs simply flys into the room and towards the stranded lizardwomen. 


OOC: Though Arcs cannot carry Slisik he could provide a helping bonus by pushing/lifting Slisik as she jumps the chasim. Also Tele. Thrust does damage to thrown objects due how violently the force of the power is, if she throws Slisik, Slisik will take some serious damage.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 7, 2008)

Errol makes sure to remain firmly planted on the pressure plate, not wanting a repeat of the trap's excitement.  Maybe you should throw your gear across, then attempt the jump?


----------



## Dekana (Mar 7, 2008)

After Arcs moves into position, Slisik prepares himself for another leap. "Here goes..." he nervously says.

[sblock=Athletics check]DC 20 for a 10 foot jump without a running start.
Athletics (Jump) (1d20+5=13)
Action point! : Action Point (1d6=5)
So 18 not including Arcs' help. If I need a roll to grab the edge of the cliff:
Reflex Save (1d20 2=9)

So if Arcs doesn't give at least +2, Slisik falls in. If that's the case, he wild shapes into an eagle and flies out as soon as possible.   [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 8, 2008)

Slisik jumps across the incinerator's chasm and right towards the end essentially  has to push off arcs to finish the jump. In doing so, both Slisik and the elemental take some fire damage.

Fire damage is 3 for Slisik and 5 for Arcs.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 8, 2008)

*Hp: 33/46*

Slisik quickly leaves the chamber while clutching some of his minor burns. To Arcs, he says "I trust that little push didn't hurt too much?"

The dragonborn rejoins his the party outside the room, then holds up the spear and horn he took. "Have a look at these pretty things. They were almost destroyed by the inferno in there, but I managed to grab them on the way out." He then faces Veris, holding the plunder in front of her. "Mind taking a look at them? Let's see just how valuable they are..."

ooc: is Veris still with us? As an NPC perhaps, since Nephtys seems to have disappeared. Anyway, Veris has detect magic - at will - listed in her character sheet, so I figured I'd ask her to identify the items rather than cast a spell myself.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

“Actually he is.” States Tesla as she takes a careful eye to her beloved companion’s burns that cover a good percentage of his body. “I strongly urge a higher degree of caution next time. Less my companion will not be able to be as helpful. Perhaps a some of your divine healing will remedy his temperament.” She says in her usual dry tone as her gaze shifts from her hovering friend back to Slisik.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 9, 2008)

"Very well, I wouldn't want the elemental to hold a grudge against me." says Slisik. He speaks a few unintelligible words which exude a sort of mystical power, then extends a soothing touch on Arcs that mends the burns.

CLW: Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5=12)

[sblock=Spells]0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Bull's Strength, Barkskin, Fog Cloud
3 (2): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds

Wild Shape 1/day
Rage 1/day[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 9, 2008)

Both the horn and the spear detect as magic. The horn has a conjuration aura while the weapon has no 'type' of aura, simply the presence of magic.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 10, 2008)

Jesme asks the others, "So, since we've wasted a lot of time already on this level, and the next room appears to be blocked by the random spikes, do you want to wait out the interval on the door and then reset it? We can waste the time fiddling with the miniature library or the room with the paintings... it's that, or we can try to navigate that other room and use that staircase..."


----------



## Dekana (Mar 10, 2008)

Slisik agrees with the goblin, not wanting to miss any more treasure that might be hidden on this level. "I'll have another look at the paintings then, if we plan on waiting on this floor for some time." He sees the paint on the floor that Tesla was starting to create, then asks "Was that always there?"

Regardless, Slisik is intrigued by the idea of using paint. "If this is a puzzle, it would seem to revolve around colors. Why else would the skulls be glowing so differently?" Following that line of thinking, he stares at the oil paintings trying to come to a conclusion. After a minute, he says "If I were to find something in common between the paintings, it's that they are all of something being consumed. The skeleton in this painting has already eaten a gold ring, and is looking to eat the apple or bird." He points to the next picture; "In this one, the red rose is being consumed by the savage ocean"; then the last picture; "And here, this pretty creature is drinking from a gold goblet as well as feasting on a red heart."

"Likewise, perhaps we could 'feed' these glowing skulls the same color paint as in the art."

ooc: are the skulls arranged so each one is directly in front of a painting? Or perhaps that each glow illuminates one particular painting?


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 10, 2008)

The skulls started (from left to right) in the order blue, red, yellow.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 10, 2008)

Slisik is certainly open to suggestions on how to solve this puzzle. However, at the moment he plans on pouring red paint into the blue skull (the blue tsunami "wants" the red rose), red + blue paint into the yellow skull (the skeleton "has" a yellow key already, and it wants to eat the two other colors), and yellow paint into the red skull (the demon has a heart so to speak, and it's eating from a yellow goblet).

Slisik has no idea what to with the lead bars, if anything. He'll wait for some suggestions from the others before doing anything.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 10, 2008)

To be clear, the skulls, once lifted from their bone columns, _ooze_ the _paint_.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh, I see... well, there goes that idea.

Damn traps! Slisik is tempted to just slash through the paintings; maybe there's a hidden safe behind one of them! ... Then again, brute force didn't really turn out so well with the cauldron room, hehe.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 12, 2008)

"The whole bit seems odd to me. And what the hell is this doing in the lower levels of the keep? What's the whole point of this."

Jesme bides her time watching Slisik and occationally going over to the spike room to investigate.

(I'll wait for a round of posts from everyone that's still here before attempting to move on.)


----------



## Dekana (Mar 12, 2008)

Slisik gives up in frustration. "Ah, I have no idea what to do here. Unless someone else has a good idea, let's reset the door and move on."

[sblock=Creamsteak]Although it is tempting to start attacking random objects in the room in search of treasure, Slisik has already learned his lesson from the cauldron room. Besides, reading your threads leads me to believe that such an action would result in my immediate, giant-octopus-related death (cough, the cake is a lie)   [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 12, 2008)

[sblock=Dekana]*OOC:* I'm actually in the process of converting Seven Swords of Sin (the module that this portion of the dungeon and the one from _The Cake is a Lie_) into a zork-style adventure game. It's a work in progress.[/sblock]

During the wait, Tesla discovers a few of the books in the library might be particularly valuable if taken as a whole. Individually, many of the old books are only worth, at most, ten gold each. However, the complete collection, if you could find a buyer, would easily sell for 1,000 gp or more to a collector in Istivin.

In addition, one of the tomes deals with a collection of weapons called the "Seven Swords of Sin." The book seems, in some way, related to the martial disciplines, but it's difficult to determine what exactly without a thorough examination (taking 1d4 days per intelligence check with a DC of 20).

Supposing everyone waits for the reset, resets the dungeon door, and then starts back in... where to next?


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 12, 2008)

What about a Martial Lore check?  Errol has a +11 modifier on that roll.    

As they wait for the door to reset, Errol takes some of the paint and applies it to the door of the room with the floor spikes, attempting to paint the blue bird, the red rose and the yellow goblet, in that order.  Craft (painting) +5 if it applies.  Sadly, he's not carrying artisan's tools, so he'll be fingerpainting.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 12, 2008)

Sure would work.

The painting doesn't seem to do anything particularly interesting to the door.

The goblin girl asks, with rather daunting confidence, "So who's going in first?"


----------



## Dekana (Mar 13, 2008)

Slisik is by far the least nimble member of the group. He isn't very keen on going first into the spiked room; some trap might trigger that would require a speedy exit, which he wouldn't be able to manage without impaling his feet.

"Want to go first, Errol?" he says with uncharacteristic affection for the warblade.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 13, 2008)

Errol looks at the dragonborn and smiles cockily.  Sure, I'd be happy to show you lot how it's done.  The question is, can any of you follow me?  His balance seems to shift from his graceful, gliding stride to a permanent crouch, as if he's ready to leap to the heavens at a moment's notice, then he steps carefully into the room, trying to avoid touching any of the spikes.

[sblock=mini stat block]
AC 20  (T: 14, FF: 20)
HP 58/58
Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2

Weapon Aptitude: Kukri
Readied Maneuvers: Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge, Mountain Hammer, Steel Wind
Stance: Leaping Dragon[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 13, 2008)

Give me your route, and I'll tell you how far you get. The spikes cover each square, but so long as you move 1/2 speed you don't risk injury from simply walking.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 14, 2008)

Errol looks the room over a few times, then decides to avoid the center area, hoping that limiting the number of spikes near him will prove helpful in the probable event of some more elaborate trap.  

He moves from B6-> B7 -> B8-> C9-> D10-> E10-> F10-> G9-> G8-> G7-> G6-> G5-> G4-> out, or he starts to follow that path at least.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 14, 2008)

At B7, you feel a sudden change in your weight, or rather, the gravity of your position. You find yourself flung up towards the ceiling. Due to your tumbling, the upward fall only inflicts 3 points of damage, but you also strike a sharp spike that deals another 4 points of damage. You are now, at B7, standing on the ceiling. Everyone outside can also clearly see this.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 14, 2008)

_So that's the trick..._ Seeing Errol go flying gives the lizard an idea: if the room is booby-trapped, why send valuable party members to scout a path? From just outside the room, Slisik waves his hands in a circular motion in a complicated pattern and speaks in a strange tongue.

"Hold on a minute, Errol. I am calling forth the beasts of nature to find you a safe path!" True to his word, a number of wolves spring forth into existence - inside the spike filled room. Slisik carefully watches his minions to see which, if any, are thrown toward the ceiling.

[sblock=ooc/spells]Spontaneous casting to swap out Call Lightning for Summon Nature's Ally III. Slisik summons (1d4+1=5) wolves at the positions: B5, C7, D6, D4, F5.
Slisik cannot communicate with the wolves, but he is likely to wild shape into a wolf himself in another round so he can.

0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Bull's Strength, Barkskin, Fog Cloud
3 (2): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds

Wild Shape 1/day
Rage 1/day[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 14, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Explosive laughter.[/sblock]

Immediately uppon arrival, the wolves are all flung at the ceiling, inflicting a few points of damage on each wolf. The sudden arrival of 5 more contestants results in two gravity shifts _to the entire room_. 

Errol takes 15 damage. The wolves each take 25 damage.

Errol ends up on the ceiling after it's over, and depending on the wolves hp (I'm not sure) they likely are unsummoned.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 14, 2008)

ooc: Oops, haha. Come back and I'll heal you Errol.

Sorry, I was expecting each square's gravity to reverse, not the _entire_ room's. And yes Cream, the poor wolfies only have 13hp. They're all unsummoned. Slisik is so mean!


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 14, 2008)

Supposing Errol walks out, while upside down mind you, he'll be able to get out (and back to normal) in one step.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 15, 2008)

Errol will make an attempt to jump out of the door, hoping to get where the spikes won't make the fall (up or down) any worse.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 15, 2008)

Slisik casts two healing spells on Errol when he arrives at the door, and then makes a dismissive apology; "Hmm, the beasts just made things worse it seems. It was not my intent to hurt you."

[sblock=healing/spells]Cure Moderate Wounds: (2d8+5=12)
Cure Light Wounds: (1d8 5=12)

0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Bull's Strength, Barkskin, Fog Cloud
3 (2): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds

Wild Shape 1/day
Rage 1/day[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 15, 2008)

Errol nimbly avoids the spikes, though the disconcerting change in gravity causes him to fall on his jump out.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

“Hmm. Interesting. I would imagine that there is a de-activation device on the other side. For if there wasn’t whom ever wished to traverse through this ‘_room_’ would have to do it one at a time or not at all.” She says as she observes the outcome or Errol’s and Slisik’s experiment. Quietly, Arcs floats back down the hall, through the time locked door and out into the night, only to come back within a few moments with a handful of dirt. Tesla gives her friend a nod of her and warm smile. “Thank you Arcs.” She says as takes the dirt and carefully spreads it across the tiles that Errol stepped on. 


OOC: Sorry for the prolonged absence. RL has its moments. 
Telsa will spread dirt on tiles B5, C5, C6, C7, & B7 hoping to find a square that will not reverse the gravity.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 15, 2008)

Spreading dirt does nothing but float up to the ceiling.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 15, 2008)

Errol lifts himself from the ground, trying to downplay his frustration with the situation.  Thank you for the healing, and for the attempt to help.  I wonder why the five creatures only reversed gravity twice, however.  There seems to be a puzzle there.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 15, 2008)

"Perhaps the room's gravity resets after a certain number of beings enter? For instance, if every 2 living creatures that enter cause a switch - and I say living because that dirt didn't trigger anything."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 15, 2008)

Jesme throws some other arguments and thoughts around, "Well, dirt's dirt. Apparently this path is supposed to lead into the dungeons. Someone obviously intended for it to be easy enough to get down, but a lot harder to get out. The incinerator room probably was... well... an incinerator, but this room would be the last line of defense before the door with the locking mechanism."

"What does the human have in common with your summoned wolves, but both don't have in common with small rocks and dirt? Well for one, size and weight. It's a lot easier to have a trap detect pressure or force than anything else."

"Other triggers that might make sense is, as you put it, presence of living creatures, but from what I understand that's an expensive mechanism to set up. And then it might not work on undead or other strange monsters--no shortage of which have probably been kept here at one time or another. There's also a few other ideas... like detecting magic. I don't know magic, so I couldn't tell you if making those wolves appear out of nowhere is something you would detect or not, but if it is... and Errol has something magic on him, that would work as a mechanism that he and the wolves have, but not pebbles and dirt."

"But then it did only trigger twice. So there's either a fail-safe preventing the trap from going off too many times, or it was only triggered two additional times. I don't think there's any way to say which just happened."

[sblock=OOC]I think that's a fair assessment based on the trap-savvy nature of the NPC.[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Mar 17, 2008)

Slisik had admittedly not thought at all about a trap being pressure-sensitive. If that's the case, then perhaps a light enough creature could get past the spikes without changing the room's gravity? But no, that doesn't help very much. It might help Slisik get across the room in the form of a small animal, but not the others.

The dragonborn still suspects that there is a certain path to take through the room. After all, even the people who built the trap would need to get past it themselves. But first, he wanted to find out if the trap was sensitive to magic or pressure. He walks back to the collapsed tunnel, picks up a heavy stone, and carries it back to the spike-room. He hurls the rock toward B7, the spot where Errol first set off the trap.

If that does nothing, Slisik then casts Faerie Fire on said rock, then observes the results.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 17, 2008)

How big of a rock?


----------



## Dekana (Mar 17, 2008)

A heavy one, around 200-250 pounds.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 17, 2008)

When you move it onto the first square (B6 iirc) the rock hits the ceiling, then crashes into the ground cracking both the floor and itself substantially. When you push it again, to B7, the exact same thing happens in reverse (rock hits ground, then goes hurtling into the ceiling), breaking the rock into a number of pieces.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 17, 2008)

Slisik goes ahead and casts Faerie Fire on the biggest remaining chunk of the broken rock, causing it to glow with a bright violet color.

[sblock=Spells]0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Bull's Strength, Barkskin, Fog Cloud
3 (2): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds

Wild Shape 1/day
Rage 1/day[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 17, 2008)

It... glows.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 17, 2008)

"Ok, so now we have a little more to work with" starts the lizard. "The trap set off with a rock, so it doesn't matter if the subject is living or not. Causing a magic effect did not do anything, so that's out too. Furthermore, the gravity of the room _did_ reverse when the rock hit the ground and ceiling. So I'd say the the room is definitely pressure sensitive, and nothing else."

"So... how do we get through the room without touching the floor or ceiling? Or how can we reduce our own weight to nothingness?"


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 18, 2008)

Errol puzzles it out for a while, trying to recall what he has seen his companions do in the past.  It would seem that I am the only one unequipped to make the crossing.  You, my draconic friend, can transform into a winged form and fly across.  The warlock can spiderwalk around the walls, and Tesla, I believe, has a magic item that will create a levitation effect, possibly one of you could even carry our goblin trapsmith.  Sadly that seems to leave me on this side of the room.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Telsa & Arcs*

“And how do we travel back through this ‘_room_’ once we have completed our task. What is the likely hood of a deactivation switch on the other side?” She asks to the group. Then looking back towards Slisik she says, “Perhaps if you do as Errol has suggested maybe you can find an switch to deactive the trap.”


----------



## Dekana (Mar 19, 2008)

"It's worth a try. Even if there is no 'off switch', I should be able to fly back to you." He leans close to his companion basilisk (who has been dozing in the library for most of the time) and whispers "You'll have to stay here for now. _Wait!_"

Slisik then stands up and assumes the form of an eagle. The bird slowly tiptoes into the spike-room (B5/B4), attempting to hang on to the wall spikes when it encounters the reversed gravity. After it is turned upside-down, the eagle spreads its wings and takes off toward the exit (H3).

If he makes it to the exit, Slisik will begin looking for any sign of a device he can activate. He stays in eagle form for the moment.

[sblock=Spells]0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Bull's Strength, Barkskin, Fog Cloud
3 (2): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds

Wild Shape 1/day
Rage 1/day[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2008)

Slisik crosses the room without much event (other than disorienting gravity pulling up the whole way across). Once at the opposite side, Slisik doesn't see any sort of device or system, but only the stairs that lead down below and then seem to turn.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 20, 2008)

*HP: 39/46 AC: 14, Fort: +7, Ref: +3, Will: +7*

Without much else to go on, Slisik cautiously hops down the steps. With keen eyes, the eagle watches for any danger, ready to retreat at a moment's notice.

Perception: +20 (with +8 racial from eagle)


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 20, 2008)

The final door below the stairs comes into sight after a few turns. It's shut at the moment. You still don't see any sort of trigger or switch.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 21, 2008)

Slisk flaps his way back up the stairs to the spike-room.

Creamsteak: about how high is the ceiling? I'm wondering if Slisik would have space to take flight if he were walking around in the spike room and the gravity suddenly reversed. (of course, eagles only weigh maybe 10-15 lb, so it might not be enough to set off the trap at all)


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 21, 2008)

15 ft.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, it's not like he's doing anything else! Slisik repeats his earlier maneuver to soar back across the room, but this time he lands on the ceiling of B6. He walks north among the spikes, taking the path B6-B5-B4-B3, then due east to the exit. If at any point the gravity reverses on him, he takes flight and tries to get back to his friends.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 21, 2008)

Slisik makes it back across without any change in gravity (still going towards the ceiling).


----------



## Dekana (Mar 21, 2008)

_Guess I'm not heavy enough._ thinks the eagle. He flies across the room once more to the party, then starts nudging Arcs with his beak. "Caw!" Every time he nudges, he points back to the spike-room.

ooc: Arcs is probably heavier than an eagle, maybe he should give this a try. Plus he has perfect fly speed.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 21, 2008)

OOC: He can hover/fly across, that I am not concerned about. Though if Slisik found nothing, do you think he will have a better chance? He cannot carry much. MAYBE he can carry the rogue but I doubt it. Or is it that you want him to try to find a safe path across that does not involve the reversal of gravity?


----------



## Dekana (Mar 21, 2008)

ooc: The latter. If arcs weighs enough, perhaps he could test individual sections of the floor to see which sets off the trap. Even if the gravity reverses, he can just hover in place.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 21, 2008)

OOC: Ok. Arcs will attempt to find a safe path through the spiked room. Tesla will stand perpared to manifest Body Adjustment on herself (shared spell with Arcs) incase something happens where he could get injured.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 22, 2008)

I once again need to know specifics regarding path.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 23, 2008)

OOC: Arcs will try every square in the most efficeint system-like manner. Attempting to find a path (if there is one) that does not reverse gravity.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 23, 2008)

That REALLY doesn't help me. I need to know _specifically_ and _in what order_ things happen.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 24, 2008)

OOC: I apologize. I did not understand the complexity of this device. So lets start out like this. Arcs will move from Home to B-4. If the gravity flipps he goes back to Home and then tries B-5. If that flips he goes back to Home and tires B-6. If the result is the same then he goes back Home and tires B-7.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2008)

B4 Flips. B5 Flips. B6 Flips. B7 Flips.

So Arcs got "flipped" every time. Gravity is back to 'reversed' after all of that.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 25, 2008)

Slisik flies into the room, then starts inspecting every nook and cranny hoping to find some device the group has missed. After his search is finished, he continues on to the shut door past the spike-room, then gives it a brief look as well.

ooc: For the trapped room, take 20 on Perception, which is +20 already. Take 10 on the shut door.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 25, 2008)

Slisik's thorough inspection reveals that the pressure plates are built into every single square of the floor, and they are each sensitive when there are 20 pounds or more on them. There are matching plates in the ceiling. The key bit of information here is that certain plates respond only when the room is set to "reverse" gravity and other plates only respond when the room is at "normal" gravity.

Slisik is also able to determine that the door down below is unlocked and unbarred, but otherwise fairly ordinary (though somewhat reinforced). Age and decay have whittled away at its strength.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 25, 2008)

Slisik returns to his normal form next to his friends, and then relays to them what he learned from his search. "... so not only can a particular area be normal or reversed gravity, it can also be sensitive to weight depending on the gravity at that moment. Perhaps Arcs should repeat his experiment of touching the same floor tiles, but 'resetting' the gravity to normal any time it changes."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Tesla nods her head and motions for Arcs to do what Slisik suggests. He repeats the same actions he did last time only to reset the tiles be returning to home plate.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 27, 2008)

Returning "Home" doesn't reset anything. Arcs repeats his previous attempt, but each time returns to the doorway. This doesn't make any difference in the results.

If you keep trying till gravity is "normal" then step to B4 or B6, you note that arcs doesn't trigger anything.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"So there is either two paths or one correct path and one false path." Mumbles Tesla as Arcs continues with the search. 

OOC: So B4 & B6 have normal gravity. Using the same method that garned success on those two tiles Arcs will next try the following squares to see if gravity is normal. 

Path 1: B4 -> B3 & C3 & C4
Path 2: B6 -> C5 & C6 & C7


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2008)

B3 Reverse. Going back to B4 returns it to normal.
C3 does nothing. Going back to B4 does nothing.
C4 Reverse. Going back to B4 returns it to normal.

C5 Reverse.
C6 Normal.
C7 Reverse.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Arcs continues to test the squares. 

Path 1: B4 -> C3 -> C2 & D2 & D3 & D4
Path 2: B6 -> C6 -> C5 & D5 & D6 & D7


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 1, 2008)

D2 & D4 are normal, D5 & D7 are normal.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"The splits yet again...." Mumbles Telsa as Arcs continues to navigate the room. 

Path 1: B4 -> C3 -> D2 -> E1 & E2 & E3
Path 1a: B4 -> C3 -> D4 -> E3 & E4 & E5

Path 2: B6 -> C6 -> D5 -> E4 & E5 & E6
Path 2a: B6 -> C6 -> D7 -> E6 & E7 & E8


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 1, 2008)

E1, E3, E6, E8 are normal.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Path 1: B4 -> C3 -> D2 -> E1 -> F1 & F2 
Path 1a: B4 -> C3 -> D4 -> E3 -> F2 & F3 &F4

Path 2: B6 -> C6 -> D5 -> E6 -> F5 & F6 & F7
Path 2a: B6 -> C6 -> D7 -> E8 -> F7 & F8 & F9


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 1, 2008)

F2, F4, F5, F7


----------



## Dekana (Apr 1, 2008)

Slisik sits cross-legged at the entrance while watching Arcs perform his work. "Looks like he's almost got it..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 2, 2008)

(If you havn't figured it out by this point...)


----------



## Dekana (Apr 2, 2008)

Slisik rises to his feat, then motions for his animal companion to follow. He walks carefully across the room, attempting the path:

B4->C3->D4->E3->F4->G3->exit

If they both make it across unharmed, Slisik says "Just follow that zig-zag path and you'll be fine" while beckoning for everyone else to come over.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 2, 2008)

Slisik crosses to the other side with his animal companion, carefully, but uneventfully. Errol and Tesla can repeat as well.

The goblin crosses as well, and when she gets to the other edge she unlocks the door to the next room quickly and fairly painlessly. The door opens, revealing more stairs leading further down. The staircase turns abruptly at the end, revealing another door. This one is simple and unlocked. Jesme inspects it, then turns around.

"This is it, I think. This is where the deeper dungeon really starts."

She opens the door, slowly. The room inside is pitch black, so only your light sources provide any view whatsoever. (It will also be important to note what light sources you use here.)







Jesme produces a sunrod with her off-hand and lights it quickly. The illumination provided forces back the darkness of years of isolation. Yours are likely the first living footsteps in this hall in half a decade.

A rectangular table set with five trays of what might have once been food occupies the center of this room. An equal number of chairs are pulled away from the table as if their occupants left quickly in midmeal. The southwest corner holds a tapped keg, and five flagons rest on the table. A door to the north is visible through the glow of the sunrod, it's face marked with four rusted iron bars.

Jesme goes over the keg, the table, and the door. "Another lock, and there's still some stale ale left in the keg. It doesn't look like any vermin made it in here. That's strange, given the environment. I mean, in a dungeon, you would expect rats and bugs, at the least."

Jesme works the lock open, then jumps up to try and see through the iron bars. Unsatisfied, she grabs one of the chairs resting by the table and stands on it, looking out into the hallway with her sunrod held out in front.

"I've got several more of these sunrods, so if you want one just ask. I'd hate to run out of light down here. We could be eaten by a grue."

She then steps down, kicks the chair out of the way, and pushes the door open revealing a hallway...






"Be really careful, gumps. I mean it."

Ten feet past the first room, the path forks to the left and to the right, while it continues forward for at least another 30 feet. On the left is a pitch black corridor with several heavily reinforced doors, probably cells. On the right, a low brick well rises from the floor of this chamber. Bolted to the ceiling above is a pulley for lowering a rope and bucket. The bucket is half-full of water and a dipper rests across its lip.

Jesme's sunrod flickers for a second, which causes her to react by hitting the bottom end of it against the palm of her hand a few times. Doing so seems to cause the light to steady to it's normal bright glow. "Well... a well... this is going to be a long night..."


----------



## Dekana (Apr 4, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]"I'd hate to run out of light down here. We could be eaten by a grue." ...    Now would there happen to be a small mailbox here? With evidence of the marquis' death inside it let's hope!

Any chance we could get a bigger version of those maps by the way? They're a little small (though still readable)[/sblock]
"I'll take one of those sunrods. My ability to cast magical light has already been exhausted for the day." After he has a lit rod in hand, Slisik walks over to the cells on the left to examine them. "Let's see if the Marquis is in here..." His companion lizard, Tricia, follows closely behind him.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 6, 2008)

Jesme produces a sunrod for Slisik. "Alright. The cells then... Out of curiosity, did they ever tell any of you why this place isn't in use?"

Each cell in this dark hallway opens to a 10 foot cell. Each is closed off by an iron-barred door, although many of these iron doors have been twisted apart into ruin. The cells themselves hold only dirty straw bedding and the occational set of manacles fixed to the back wall.






However, as you travel further west down this small dimly lit hallway, the large cell on the northern edge is very unusual. The light from Jesme and Slisik's sunrods reveals an interior decor that is certainly shocking: plush carpets, fine wall hangings and portraits, and furnishings of the finest teaks and mahogany give the place the look of a private room in a high-class inn. A large throne of painstakingly crafted bronzewood rests in the center of the cell on a low dais facing the corridor, and a portrait on the back wall depicts a regal-looking man wearing royal robes. Even the air smells clean and fresh.

As the light of the glowing sunrods first pierces the luxurious prison cell, a man's voice cries out. "Dark Master! Dark Master! What have you brought me today! Is it a treat? A child? Another fresh meal?" While the voice seems comes from the throne, it's origin betrays the actual position of the source. Suddenly, in the blink of an eye, a crazed man appears against the bars of the cell. With a knife in his right hand he stabs out at Jesme in an instant, though the goblin is extremely quick and dodges the surprise attack.






*Initiative*
31 Tesla 
25 Insane Man
22 Jesme 
21 Errol
13 Slisik


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Tesla, with Arcs in tow, follows Slisik’s path across the room and then joins her on the second floor. Following the goblin’s instruction she lights one of her own sun rods as they make their way down the cell room corridor. A slight movement within the shadows of the cell alerts her to the danger. Quickly she calls out a warning to her fellows while drawing forth a power against the assailant. 

OOC: Moves away from the cell and delays her next action. Since the assailant is behind bars she does not yet see a reason to blast him.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 6, 2008)

Slisik plants his sunrod in the ground (or lies it down if it doesn't stand) then moves just out of reach of the crazed man's cell. He unsheathes his greatsword as he darts into position.


			
				Jesme said:
			
		

> "Alright. The cells then... Out of curiosity, did they ever tell any of you why this place isn't in use?"



Slisik responds to the question only after the man's attack: "Looks to me like it's in as much use as ever." Then to the man he shouts, "What is the name of this _prisoner_??! And who is the 'Dark Master"?!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 6, 2008)

[sblock=Errol]The painting, and the man before you look very much the same.[/sblock]

*Tesla:* Tesla pulls back, further down the hallway.

*Prisoner:* The madman cackles and steps back. "You are no gift. What fools would come to this hallowed place?"

*Jesme:* Draws her dagger, but stays near the gates. "Coward!"

*Errol:* Waits.

*Slisik:* Slisik shouts her inquiry to the man in the cell. He responds. "I am The Mad Marquis, True Ruler of Istivin! The dark master is the reinspiration of the falling of the unborn sun! It brings us renewed hope in the face of our unforseen adversary! The dark master is the soul of a thousand fruit trees, hell-bent on bringing about the righteous apple crop of the abyss! You face his greatest pawn! I serve the dark master as his absolute vassal!"


----------



## Dekana (Apr 7, 2008)

"This can't be right. The Marquis is supposed to be dead! Your wife, Marchioness Yvette, sent us looking for evidence of your passing." The dragonborn waits a moment to see if the "Marquis" notices that Slisik said "Yvette" instead of "Emodav."

[If he catches on, Slisik will just say he isn't good at remembering Human names]

"So... why is the human in this cold, lonesome cell?"


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 7, 2008)

Errol steps forward, kukri drawn.  No Marquis I know of would tolerate a prison cell, no matter how finely decorated.  Besides, he's raving about apples and the abyss.  He's clearly completely insane.  I say we end his insult to the actual Marquis, and see how this "dark master" reacts to losing his "absolute vassal".


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 7, 2008)

The man smiles wide, showing his half-rotten yellowed and soft teeth.

"You would dare to call me a false prophet? I am the true Marquis. Whoever this Yvette is, she is an imposter. The true Marchioness is held within these very dungeons! The accursed woman had me locked away in this cell, so many nights ago! To think, betrayed by own wife? After all the things I have given her! Of course, I will punish her for her transgression. Even now, she faces the wrath of my minions! I am the true ruler of Istivin, and all the imposters and oathbreakers will feel the wrath of the Dark Master!"

The lunatic laughs with incredible force. The sounds echo through the small tightly enclosed passages of this dungeon. His eyes bulge, looking as though they're ready to fall from their sockets. He points at Errol... "Would be assassin, if you dare to lay a hand on me, the very darkness will claim your soul! The fruit of the shadows will grow and feed upon your soul, to blossom into the fruit of the Dark Master! You should bow before me, now and forever, for I am the true Marquis of Istivin!"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 7, 2008)

“The price for a living Marquis would fetch a higher price than a dead one. Though I am inclined to say that a Marquis is a Marquis, and we have already struck an accord to find evidence of a dead one.” Says Telsa as she eyes the deranged King skeptically. As he calls out into the darkness Tesla cannot help but feel that he is calling out for a reason. 

OOC: Manifests Interial Armor & Force Screen (8 pps) on herself and is shared with Arcs.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 7, 2008)

"We do have to find the dark elves too." Slisik says this to Tesla, but is loud enough for the Marquis to hear. "Why don't we leave him for now and 'collect' him on the way out? After we've found the elves."

Slisik strolls to F6 keeping at least 5' away from the Marquis' cell at all times. He looks into the other cells to make sure they're empty.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 7, 2008)

Errol nods.  He's not really worth the time, anyway.  The real Marquis would have found a way out of that cage long ago, rather than waiting for us to come rescue him.

He follows Slisik down the hallway.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 8, 2008)

The blustering madman taunts you as you turn to leave, "Pathetic fools! You have given my minions ample time to gather! Now face the wrath of the Dark Master!"

The mad marquis begins chanting a spell from the safety of his cell. As his incantation begins, the shadows at the edge of your light's range twist and stretch to form the shapes of seven humanoid-shaped opaque black creatures. The creatures come from all around, the floors, the walls, and the ceiling.

In the distance, you all hear a deep and sinister laughing that echoes through the hallways.

*Initiatives*
31 Tesla 
25 Insane Man
22 Jesme 
21 Errol
13 Slisik
12 Shadows


----------



## Dekana (Apr 8, 2008)

*HP: 58/58 (w/rage), AC: 17, Flat: 16, Touch: 10, F +10, R +2, W +9*

Slisik growls at the shadow-men forming in front of him. "Abominations! Madman, you're next after we cleave through these unnatural shadow-spawn!" An impossible anger flares up within Slisik in response to the ambush; his features turn almost feral as he brings his greatsword down on top of the nearest shadow.

[sblock=spells/actions]5-foot-step to I-5. Activate Rage.
Power Attack: -4atk/ 8dmg (1d20+8=9,  2d6+17=27) (natural 1) Edit: Not like it matters, but attack was on shadow at H5.

0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Bull's Strength, Barkskin, Fog Cloud
3 (2): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds

Wild Shape 1/day
Rage 1/day (7 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 9, 2008)

(Waiting on Bloodweaver to move to the madman's action still.)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"Yes, a dead Marquis fullfill the accord just fine." Agrees Telsa. Quicky she summons a powerful manifestion of electrical energy and unleashes at against the undead minions. 


OOC: Manifest on the defensive (Con +20) Energy Missile (5pps, 5d6+5, DC 19 reflex for half) on shadows L6, G6, E5, H5, J5. 
Tesla (HP: 28/28, PPS:24/44, AC: 25 (3 dex, 2 deflection, 11 Force Armor & Shield) 
Arcs: (HP: 13/13, Energy Ray x2, Control Air x2, Demoralize x2 AC: 30 (3 dex, 5 Natural, 11 Force Armor & Shield, 1 size)


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 9, 2008)

Errol slides back into his zone of confidence and concentration, despite the dire situation they find themselves in.  This is where he knows what to do, and this is where he feels at home: in combat.

He reaches toward the nearest shadow with his magical kukri, slashing at the ephemeral substance of its body.

[sblock=ooc] vs shadow at H,5 Attack (1d20+11), miss chance and damage (1d4+4) for 29, 99 and 5 respectively.  Second attack (1d20+6), miss chance and damage (1d4+4) for 24, 52 and 5 respectively.  

Man, that's two wasted threats.  I hate undead.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
AC 20  (T: 14, FF: 20)
HP 58/58
Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2

Weapon Aptitude: Kukri
Readied Maneuvers: Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge, Mountain Hammer, Steel Wind
Stance: Absolute Steel[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 9, 2008)

Initiatives
31 Tesla 
25 Insane Man
22 Jesme 
21 Errol
13 Slisik
12 Shadows

Tesla's burst of electrical missiles strike only two of the shadows, missing the others due to their incorporeal nature. Of the two hits, one makes his reflex save. The damage dealt is 24 to E5 and 12 to J5. E5 is destroyed.

The Mad Marquis laughs and cries out, pointing his finger at Jesme. "Shadows, bind the goblin!" As he speaks his command, strands of shadow stretch from the outer reaches of the room, wrapping along the walls, ceiling, and floor. They rush from both edges, passing harmlessly under Tesla, Slisik, and Errol. Jesme, however, is momentarily surprised when the shadows creep off of the surface, and onto her boots and up onto her clothing. The twisting vine-like shadows that manifest begin to cover her armor. The goblin's slippery mind, however, resists the illusion. "The vines are fake!"

Jesme then takes her shortsword and thrusts into one of the shadows, but fails to score a meaningful blow.

Errol delivers two strikes with his dual kukris against he injured shadow at J5, destroying it.

Slisik shifts out of the way of her aggressors, but the druid's attack does not touch the creature's form.

The cold aura of the shadows as they close in for their attack reaches right through flesh and bone. Their deathly cold hands are slow, but they can pass through most forms of protection and they need only land a single touch. Tesla's psionic protection proves quite effective, holding back a number of the creatures. Slisik isn't so lucky, and suffers a single chilling hand that deals 4 points of strength damage.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 9, 2008)

The power Slisik had been drawing on from his rage seems to fade: his blows seem no stronger than usual. However, the dragonborn still possesses notable strength; he swings again at the closest shadow in attempt to snuff it out of existence.

[sblock=ooc/actions]To be clear, Slisik is a male dragonborn. I'm not sure where the switch occurred, but unless he changed gender suddenly ala Jurassic Park, he's still male.
Attack on shadow H5. If it's already dead, 5-foot-step to J5 and shadow at K5.
Power Attack: -4atk/ 8dmg (1d100=67,  1d20+6=17,  2d6+14=21)

0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Bull's Strength, Barkskin, Fog Cloud
3 (2): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds

Wild Shape 1/day
Rage 1/day (6 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"I am getting highly annoyed..." Mumbles Tesla as she watches her psionic energies pass harmlessly through more than half of the shadows. Concentrating, she attempts once again to put down the assaulting undead. 


OOC: Manifest on the defensive (Con +20) Energy Missile (5pps, 5d6+5, DC 19 reflex for half) on all of the shadows 
Tesla (HP: 28/28, PPS:19/44, AC: 25 (3 dex, 2 deflection, 11 Force Armor & Shield) 
Arcs: (HP: 13/13, Energy Ray x2, Control Air x2, Demoralize x2 AC: 30 (3 dex, 5 Natural, 11 Force Armor & Shield, 1 size)


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 10, 2008)

Errol steps toward the two shadows, hoping to finish them before they can hurt Slisik.  He drops his kukri and draws his new greatsword, bringing it across and down in a blindingly fast strike that slashes through both shadows without contacting them.
[sblock=ooc] 5' step to H6, drop kukri as a free action, draw greatsword as a move action, initiate Steel Wind to attack shadow at H5 and at G6.  Attack 14, miss chance 40, damage 7.  Attack 26, miss chance 14, damage 10.  Link [/sblock]
[sblock=mini stat block]
AC 20  (T: 14, FF: 20)
HP 58/58
Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2

Weapon Aptitude: Kukri
Readied Maneuvers: Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge, Mountain Hammer, Steel Wind
Stance: Absolute Steel[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 10, 2008)

Initiatives
31 Tesla 
25 Insane Man
22 Jesme 
21 Errol
13 Slisik
12 Shadows

Tesla's barrage strikes three of the monsters succesfully, dealing full damage to all. Three more of the shadows are destroyed.

The madman incants another dark ritual, almost as if in song. "Awaken, vile dreamer, and you will see the heart of the unmaking! Creature's that bask in the sun, drown in my world!" Suddenly all of your light sources are consumed in darkness. Every hint of visible light is choked out of the room.

Jesme, in a panick, reaches into her vest to procure yet another sunrod. You can only hear her scream when she realizes that the device doesn't work. "I can't see a thing! The sunrod's not working either!"

Worst of all, the shadows are concealed from vision, their forms completely hidden away without the light that distinguishes them from the surrounding.

Errol and Slisik, confident at least about where the creature's were, press their offensive. Slisik somehow manages to score a hit, feeling the cold essence of the shadow he strikes ripped in two by his blade.

The remaining creature, invisible to the eye, strikes one blow against Errol, draining him of 2 points of strength.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

“Well, is he not the full bag of resourcefulness.”  Mumbles Tesla in a vile tone as she removes a small vibrant red gem from within her robs. It pulses silently in the dark as her focuses on its stored psionic energies. 

OOC: Uses her Power Stone to manifest Touch Sight (Duration 3min, Range 60ft) on herself. Will this power also work for Arcs via the Share Power ability? If so then Arcs will manifest Energy Ray (Ranged Touch: +5, 3d6) on the remaining Shadow.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 11, 2008)

ooc: If Tesla kills the shadow before Slisik's turn, will he know it? If not:

Slisik takes a guess as to the location of the last shadow. With a snarl, he slashes at the air next to him.

ooc: If Slisik knows the last shadow is dead, he'll try moving to H5 and breaking down the gate with his sword. (worth a try!)

[sblock=actions]Attack on I6, or the bars of the marquis' cell.
Power Attack: -4atk/ 8dmg (1d100=99,  1d20+6=12,  2d6+14=21)

0 (5): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Faerie Fire
2 (3): Bull's Strength, Barkskin, Fog Cloud
3 (2): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds

Wild Shape 1/day
Rage 1/day (5 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 12, 2008)

Initiatives
31 Tesla 
25 Insane Man
22 Jesme 
21 Errol
13 Slisik
12 Shadows

Tesla gains the ability to make out the positions of the remaining shadow and the Mad Marquis. Arcs ray connects with the remaining shadow, dealing 14 points of damage.

The Mad Marquis whistles out a one-liner in the darkness, "Time is the best teacher; unfortunately it kills all of its students." Errol suddenly loses control of himself, feeling compelled to laugh. In his fit of laughter, he drops his weapon and falls to the ground, chuckling uncontrollably at the Mad Marquis words. Maybe it was the way he said it, maybe it just hit his funny bone, or maybe the Marquis used a spell. (will saved vs. tasha's hideous laughter if it still isn't obvious.)

Jesme feels around, trying not to hit her allies or get struck by the remaining shadow. She runs to the far edge of the room, near the western door. The sunrod in her hand begins to glow once she's sufficently moved. "There, I got it working!" She then realizes that her efforts were not sufficient to light the way to the group, as the barrier of darkness interposes.

Errol remains laughing, not yet able to resist.

Slisik strikes out into the darkness, but fails to strike the rather invisible shadow. The shadow counter-attacks, it's icy paw touching Slisik's chest, dealing 5 additional points of strength damage.






(Tesla and Arcs would be aware that the north-east S is the location of the shadow, but just them.)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

“Enough!” Shouts Telsa. Carefully she calls forth her psionic powers and begins to warp the very existence of time and space around the Marquis. Her hope is that the Marquis’ mind is so far gone that he will not be able to resist her powers and be sent into the near future. 

OOC: Manifest on the defensive (Con +20) Time Hope (5pps, 6 rounds, DC 16 Will negates) on the Marquis. Arcs will manifest Energy Ray (Ranged Touch: +5, 3d6) on the remaining Shadow.

Tesla (HP: 28/28, PPS:14/44, AC: 25 (3 dex, 2 deflection, 11 Force Armor & Shield) 
Arcs: (HP: 13/13, Energy Ray x1, Control Air x2, Demoralize x2 AC: 30 (3 dex, 5 Natural, 11 Force Armor & Shield, 1 size)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 12, 2008)

Initiatives
31 Tesla 
25 Insane Man
22 Jesme <- Ending Here
21 Errol
13 Slisik

Tesla manifests a powerful spell in the hope that it will disable the marquis for the time being. The visual area around the marquis starts to shift inwards, but then suddenly stops. The mad marquis laughs. "Nice try, but no good!" Arcs releases another energy ray at the remaining shadow, hitting and destroying it.

The Mad Marquis points at tesla and chants, "You know what, we should be friends!" For a brief second Tesla is forced to consider that painful idea. What has the marquis really done wrong? He was unfairly imprisoned! We shouldn't be trying to hurt him! We should be helping him set things right, restoring the rightful ruler of Istivin! However, Tesla shrugs off these strange compulsions easily, almost without effort.

Jesme, at the far side of the room, rummages through her pack, producing a can-like container six inches in diameter and height. She twists and pulls it in odd ways, unfurling another attached can five inches in diameter and five inches in height. Then another lair four by four. Then three by three. Two by two. And at last, a 1 inch final piece. The whole device is 20 inches long, and looks a bit like a telescope.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 12, 2008)

*HP: 58/58 (w/rage), AC: 17, Flat: 16, Touch: 10, F +10, R +2, W +9*

Slisik, who now feels significantly weaker than usual, moves in the direction of the voice that taunts the group. When he reaches the bars, he wordlessly slams his greatsword against the gate - again, and again! He still trusts in his raw fury to prevail regardless of reason.

[sblock=actions]Move to I5 and attack cell door.
Power Attack -4atk/ 8dmg (1d100=2,  1d20+3=20,  2d6+10=18)
I'm not sure if the door has concealment since Slisik can feel where it is, but I rolled a miss chance anyway.
(and 9 points of strength damage so far, ouch!)[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Telsa & Arcs*

"Damn!" She mumbles when she realizes that he in fact did resist her power. "If you insist on defying me then I shall just remove that which makes you made." Says Telsa as she begins to summon her little friends into the fray. 

Help Slisik with the door my friend... She tells Arcs as he floats towards Slisik and helps her with opening the cell doors. 

OOC: Manifests Larval Flayers (5pps, 1d3+1 creatures and one is already attached) on the Marquis. 

Tesla (HP: 28/28, PPS: 9/44, AC: 25 (3 dex, 2 deflection, 11 Force Armor & Shield) 
Arcs: (HP: 13/13, Energy Ray x0, Control Air x2, Demoralize x2 AC: 30 (3 dex, 5 Natural, 11 Force Armor & Shield, 1 size)

I had a feeling that he would make his save, but I figured it was worth a shot....


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 12, 2008)

*Initiatives*
31 Tesla 
25 Insane Man
22 Jesme 
21 Errol <-Ending Here
13 Slisik
12 Shadows

Errol continues laughing at the poor joke, unable to quite stand himself up, though he's certainly trying.

Slisik takes greatsword against the Mad Marquis cage, cracking one of the bars, but that alone doesn't seem sufficient to get in.

Tesla creates 4 larval flayers... one squirming a bit too close to the Mad Marquis. The madman seems a bit amused. "So cute!" The Marquis, however, seems to change, and the attached creature struggles to get away from whatever it has its hands on.

Where the Marquis was standing, now a single shadow exists in his place. The Marquis suddenly comes into existence sitting comfortably on his luxurious throne. "Oh my! So close to checkmate! My only option left was to castle! I am, however, rather backed into a corner now... This is no good! No good at all!"

The Marquis rings a small bell sitting next to his throne. "My dearest Reukala! We have company! Please, hurry!"

Jesme pops two little cylinders into her telescoping can and then points it at the darkness. "Cover your eyes! I've got this!" Jesme then points the contraption that's half her height at the darkness and flicks a switch. Suddenly a burst of blue light explodes out of the large end of the device, temporarily removing the effects of the darkness spell.

Errol, still compelled to laugh, continues to do so. At one point he almost seems to regain control of himself, but then he starts laughing again.

Suddenly, there is a sound from the western door. The sound of a door handle being turned open. Jesme, quite spooked since she's standing right next to it yells out, "What now?"


----------



## Dekana (Apr 13, 2008)

*HP: 58/58 (w/rage), AC: 17, Flat: 16, Touch: 10, F +10, R +2, W +9*

Slisik either doesn't know or doesn't care about the newcomer. He continues hacking at the bars single-minded in his pursuit of the Marquis. He backs off after a few slashes to catch his breath: the shadow touch taking its toll.

[sblock=actions]Attack cell door, move to H6.
Power Attack -4atk/ 8dmg (1d20+3=21,  2d6+10=22)

Rage: 3 rounds
STR: 11 [16+4-9][/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

“Be wary Slisik, there is another shadow in there. Help Errol to his feet and watch out for whatever comes through the door.” Warns Tesla as she withdraws her crossbow. Carefully, she takes aim at the newly created shadow and fires. 

OOC: Attacks the remaining Shadow with her cross bow (Att: +9, Damage 1d8)
Arcs floats back towards Tesla. 

Tesla (HP: 28/28, PPS:4/44, AC: 25 (3 dex, 2 deflection, 11 Force Armor & Shield) 
Arcs: (HP: 13/13, Energy Ray x0, Control Air x2, Demoralize x2 AC: 30 (3 dex, 5 Natural, 11 Force Armor & Shield, 1 size)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 15, 2008)

Initiatives
31 Tesla 
25 Mad Marquis
21 Errol
Jesme 
Reukala
13 Slisik
12 Shadows

Slisik bashes the prison yet again, succeeding incracking one of the bars in twain. He'll need to either destroy another segment of that bar, or make a strength check to bend it wide enough to squeeze through.

Tesla fires a bolt into the shadow, but it passes through harmlessly.

The Marquis sits upon his great throne, watching with a huge rotten-toothed grin.

Jesme tries to conceal herself from whatever is coming through the door, her blade in one hand.

Errol giggles, still prone.

The door swings open, revealing this ugly creature...

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

Jesme dodges out as the door opens wide, snaking in an attack, but failing to actually land a hit. The ugly creature speaks with a shrieking and dull sound that echoes through the halls. "Guggla Grah Merut!" Seeming angered by Jesme's sudden attack, the monster reaches out with her hand and scores a touch against the goblin. Jesme takes *6* points of strength damage!

[sblock=Abyssal]"Hello there little girl!"[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Apr 15, 2008)

*HP: 58/58 (w/rage), AC: 17, Flat: 16, Touch: 10, F +10, R +2, W +9*

For the briefest of moments after Reukala attacks the goblin, Slisik realizes that this battle might be his last. The thought terrifies him; he hasn't acquired nearly enough treasure yet for death to take him! The dragonborn's greatsword almost blurs in a flurry of motion as he desperately strikes at the cell bars.

Slisik does pick out Tesla's words through the mind-fog of his rage, but he cannot think of anything he can do to cure Errol's affliction. And as for Reukala, Slisik would rather destroy the Marquis first as he seems to be the one generating trick after trick.

[sblock=actions]Full attack on the bars and expend an action point to make one extra attack. (The rolls)
Attack 1: 1d20+3=12,  2d6+10=15
Attack 2: 1d20+3=13,  2d6+10=21

Rage: 2 rounds[/sblock]

Edit: It also occurs to me that I've completely forgotten about my animal companion during the fight. I'll say my monitor lizard is hanging out in the previous corridor if that's alright.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 15, 2008)

*Initiatives*
31 Tesla 
25 Mad Marquis
21 Errol
Jesme 
Reukala
13 Slisik
12 Shadows

Slisik strikes two more times against the bar, causing it to fly out of place. There's a path now into the prison cell, but it has the usual penalties for squeezing.

The shadow moves to block Slisik's potential line of attack on the Marquis, provoking attacks from the larval flayers, though they can't actually harm the shadow.  The shadow lands a strike against Slisik draining 4 more points of strength.

The larval flayers swarm after the marquis sitting comfortably on his throne. He screams and shreiks in a high pitched and cowardly tone, screaming and trying to push the tentacles of the monsters off me... "I don't taste good! Don't touch me! I'm the Marquis of Istivin! I can give you whatever you want, just don't eat me!" He manages to fend just one of the horrid devourers off, the other three managing to attach to his flesh and begin sucking him dry of his grey matter. He still screams and tries to pull them away. All together they deal 8 points of intelligence damage, but the Marquis proves... well... thick skulled. He manages to maintain most of his bearing even as they attach to his skull.

"Reukala! Save me! Save me, for the sake of Istivin!"

The monstrous hag cackles back, "Mishak Moran Tordras Rhishian!" 

[sblock=Abyssal]"I'm coming, my dearest lord!"[/sblock]

(Now on Tesla's action.)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

“I warned you about defying my powers. You should be thankful. They will successful remove that which makes you mad. In effect, they will be ‘_curing’_ you.” Says Telsa with a curl as the Marquis cries out in pain. 

“Errol, I sincerely hope that you will pull your butt up off the floor sometime soon.” Comments Telsa as she nervously watches the newest and by far the ugliest creature to creep out of the dungeons and head straight for her.  Summoning the very last bit of her mental powers, she sends forth a weak blast of lightening hoping that it will buy them the time they so desperately need. 

Be ready, we may have to make a expediant retreat my friend.... She metally tells Arcs. 

OOC: Manifests Energy Missile  (3pps, 3d6+3, DC 18 reflex for half) on the Shadow, the cells bars near Slisik, on the walking abomination and on the stone ceiling above the walking abomination. 

Tesla (HP: 28/28, PPS:4/44, AC: 25 (3 dex, 2 deflection, 11 Force Armor & Shield) 
Arcs: (HP: 13/13, Energy Ray x0, Control Air x2, Demoralize x2 AC: 30 (3 dex, 5 Natural, 11 Force Armor & Shield, 1 size)


----------



## Dekana (Apr 16, 2008)

If Tesla fells the last shadow, Slisik enters the Marquis' cell. "I'll have your blood!" he shouts as he rushes at the madman.

(If the last shadow is not dead, Slisik withdraws to Q6. Another touch from the shadow would likely incapacitate Slisik as soon as his rage wears off)

[sblock=rolls]Power Attack -2atk/+4dmg (1d20+3=8,  2d6+4=7)
Rage: 1 round[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 17, 2008)

*Initiatives*
31 Tesla 
25 Mad Marquis
21 Errol
Jesme 
Reukala
13 Slisik
12 Shadows

Tesla transfers another charge of psionic power into electrical damage, but it misses the shadow completely. It does, however, manage to hit the inanimate objects and the green-skinned monster for 13 points of damage. The damage to the roof and bars put a dent, but don't meaningfully affect the creature, and the bar that is hit is not sufficiently damaged to be destroyed.

The Mad Marquis takes his dagger against one of the monstrous hellspawn summoned forth by Tesla, killing it with the angry strike. "Take this! AND THIS! *AND THIS!*"

Errol laughs heartily, but as he strains to control himself, his chuckling finally turns into a cough. He starts to steady himself. (Hideous laughter ends on this round, so you can take your next turn. You start prone and your greatsword is on the ground at your square).

"Gah! What the? Don't touch me!" Jesme shrieks at the witch that drained her small strength. Feeling the weight of her equipment (medium load) she tries to hurt the fiend with her dagger again. She misses again, however, her quick hands failing to catch the gaunt figure in it's strange sways.

Reukala, seeing the poor Marquis failure to fend off the tadpoles, tries to rush to his aid. Jesme takes an attack of opportunity, but the weight of her gear seems to drag on her swing, and she misses again. The hag lurches towards slisik angrily, seeing the gate broken along the edge near the lizard. Her touch attack lands against Slisik's thigh, causing a sudden spasm of weakness in the dragonborn. Slisik takes yet another 4 points of strength damage.

Slisik withdraws, fearing for his life. (I didn't check your encumbrance, but it probably affects your speed at this point with that much strength drain. Still marked on the map at Q6, but that could very-well change.

The remaining shadow strikes one of the tiny mind-suckers attached to the mad marquis, but the strength damage does not quite paralyze it.

The remaining three brain-suckers attack the mad marquis. Two fill their stomaches with enough grey-matter to satisfy their current feast (4 points of int damage). The remaining crawler, after the shadow's strength damage, proves to weak to overpower even the mentally crippled marquis.

Tesla's action.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 17, 2008)

Slisik limps past his companions then collapses to the floor. His companion monitor lizard walks cautiously out of the shadows, and then she gently nudges the motionless dragonborn in an effort to wake him up.

[sblock=ooc]Rage fades, Slisik is at 0 strength. And probably out of the game. His Monitor Lizard comes to Q5 from the east hallway and waits there.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Will post shortly. [sblock=OOC] Actually I think Slisik is dead and will soon be a Shadow, unless Cream has something even worse in mind..... [/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Apr 17, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Technically the hag was the last creature to touch Slisik, reducing him to 0 strength. But I'm not going to argue about it.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 17, 2008)

[sblock=Answer]You were reduced to 0 strength by losing rage, not by the shadow or even the hag, so I wouldn't allow the shadow to turn you unless it gets a chance to strike you again while you're down.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Can Tesla spend an Action point to emulate the feat Body Fuel (Exp Psi. pg.41)  and gain 6 power points back for 3 points of ability damage to Str, Dex & Con as free action?[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 17, 2008)

[sblock=Answer]Looks like it to me. There's no prerequisite so there's no real problem. Clever.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Suddenly Tesla grows very tired and very weak. Using an ancient technique she willingly consumes some of her physical energy and turns it into raw mental power. She has only done this once or twice in her life, but those were life threatening situations. Very much like the one they find themselves in now. Carefully she moves back away from the fray and takes aim with her crossbow at the remaining Shadow. 

_Stay close my friend, I will need you now more than ever…._ She mentally tells her friend. 

OOC: Moves to N-6 and attacks the remaining Shadow with her cross bow (Att: +7, Damage 1d8). Uses an action point to emulate the feat Body Fuel and regains 6 power points for -3 damage to her Str, Dex, & Con. 

Tesla (HP: 28/28, PPS:1/44, AC: 25 (3 dex, 2 deflection, 11 Force Armor & Shield) 
Arcs: (HP: 13/13, Energy Ray x0, Control Air x2, Demoralize x2 AC: 30 (3 dex, 5 Natural, 11 Force Armor & Shield, 1 size)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll need an action from Redclaw this round.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 18, 2008)

Finally regaining control of himself, and feeling both frustrated and ashamed, Errol stands and draws his kukri, ready to defend himself against the disgusting, green-skinned distortion of a woman.  

[sblock=ooc] move action to stand, move action to draw both kukri, then a 5' step to K5 so that she has to move to get to me.
Switch stance to Blood In the Water.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stat block]
AC 20  (T: 14, FF: 20)
HP 58/58  (2 pionts of str damage)
Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2

Weapon Aptitude: Kukri
Readied Maneuvers: Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge, Mountain Hammer, Steel Wind
Stance: Absolute Steel[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 19, 2008)

*Initiatives*
31 Tesla 
25 Mad Marquis
21 Errol
Jesme 
Reukala
13 Slisik
12 Shadows

Tesla's shot goes off-course (nat 1) failing to cause any damage to the shadow. He taps into another dangerous technique to restore his psychic reserves.

The Mad Marquis tries to fend off the little bugger still after him. He does not connect.

Errol stands and draws his blades, apparently ready to continue the fight.

Jesme draws her repeating hand crossbow and drops her dagger. She fires one bolt at the hag, one bolt strikes for 3 points of damage.

Reukala, struck twice now, persues her target and slides difficultly through the jail bars taking 1 point of damage. As she closes the distance with the marquis, who is still fully focused on the small brain-sucker, she snorts in victory. The shadow, however, takes it's attack of opportunity against the aggressor. She deftly avoids the ethereal shadow, and reaches out after the tadpole. Her claw hits, draining it of it's remaining strength. It still lives, but lacks the power to even move.

The Marquis, seeing himself free from the monsters that were in his head, and a bit stupified, looks at the hag. He first calmly says, "How did you get in here?" He ponders this only briefly, still having at least a fair enough portion of his mind to realize the horror of his situation. The mad marquis calls out, "NO! BACK! Dark master, protect your servant! The beast has come! Master, darkness, help me! Keep her away! Adventurers, you must help me, kill this monster! Save the Marquis! Save Istivin!"

The remaining shadow goes after the hag, striking her successfully for 6 points of strength damage. The horrid creature calls out, "La mally ko fally kin-ro! Mashak Dala Reukala am!"

[sblock=abyssal]"Horrible monsters! Away. Away all of you! This man belongs to Reukala!"[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

“Wait Errol, do not follow that thing in there... I have plans….” Warns Tesla. Calling upon her renewed energies, she sends forth a violent barrage of raw electrical power straight towards their enemies. However this power is unlike any other manifestation she has cast before. Regardless of whether the lightening strikes hit their targets, the released energy bounce back towards Tesla, restoring her with renewed psionic energy. 



OOC: Manifests Energy Missile (7pps, 7d6+7, DC 20 reflex for half) on the Hag, Shadow and on the remain Larval Flayer. Uses an action point to Power (Spell) Recall her last manifestation and regains her 7 power points. 

Tesla: -3 to Str, Dex, Con (HP: 16/28, PPS:7/44, AC: 23 (1 dex, 2 deflection, 11 Force Armor & Shield) 
Arcs: (HP: 13/13, Energy Ray x0, Control Air x2, Demoralize x2 AC: 30 (3 dex, 5 Natural, 11 Force Armor & Shield, 1 size)


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 19, 2008)

Errol moves quickly toward the gap in the bars, but manages to restrain himself, barely, as he hears Tesla's words.  He prepares himself to strike should the hag come within range.

[sblock=ooc] Switch stance to Absolute Steal, Move to H5, ready action to attack the hag if she comes within reach. [/sblock]
[sblock=mini stat block]
AC 20  (T: 14, FF: 20) +1 after moving 10'.
HP 58/58  (2 pionts of str damage)
Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2

Weapon Aptitude: Kukri
Readied Maneuvers: Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge, Mountain Hammer, Steel Wind
Stance: Absolute Steel[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 19, 2008)

Initiatives
31 Tesla 
25 Mad Marquis
21 Errol
Jesme 
Reukala
13 Slisik
12 Shadows

Tesla's electrical barrage strikes the Marquis for 17, the hag for 17, the shadow for 17, and the paralyzed larval flayer for 34 killing it.

The Mad Marquis whispers something only audible to himself, and cures himself of 10 points of damage.

Errol moves across the room, still on the other side of the bars.

Jesme moves a little closer and fires her crossbow at the Hag once again. She hits, and a threat but does not confirm. The bolt does a tiny 2 points of damage.

Reukala, seeing her situation getting very dangerous, steps away from the Marquis and shadow. She attempts to use a spell defensively but surprisingly fails to cast it. The remaining shadow decides to go after a different target, passing easily through the bars and reaching Tesla. The shadow's attack finally manages to get past the psion's protective shell, but only deals 1 point of strength damage.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 19, 2008)

OOC: Tesla never targeted the Marquis. Only the Hag, Shadow and Flayer. 


Calmly Tesla uses her regained psionic energy and unleshes yet another barrage of electrical energy at her foes. 


OOC2: Manifests on the defensive (Con +20) Energy Missile (7pps, 7d6+7, DC 20 reflex for half) on the Hag and on the Shadow.  

Tesla: -4 to Str & -3 Dex & Con (HP: 16/28, PPS:7/44, AC: 23 (1 dex, 2 deflection, 11 Force Armor & Shield) 
Arcs: (HP: 13/13, Energy Ray x0, Control Air x2, Demoralize x2 AC: 30 (3 dex, 5 Natural, 11 Force Armor & Shield, 1 size)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2008)

Bump for Redclaw.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 23, 2008)

Errol moves over to assist Tesla, striking at the shadow that just attacked her.

[sblock=ooc] attack 24 to hit, 54%, 7 damage.
Sorry about that.  I don't know how I missed the last update.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stat block]
AC 20  (T: 14, FF: 20) +1 after moving 10'.
HP 58/58  (2 pionts of str damage)
Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2

Weapon Aptitude: Kukri
Readied Maneuvers: Bonecrusher, Iron Heart Surge, Mountain Hammer, Steel Wind
Stance: Absolute Steel[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 25, 2008)

Initiatives
31 Tesla 
25 Mad Marquis
21 Errol
Jesme 
Reukala
13 Slisik
12 Shadows

Tesla's lightning barrage destroys the adjacent shadow and deals the full 31 points of damage to the Hag even through her spell resistance. The electrical bolts sizzle her skin and cause her yellowed eyes to pop right out of their sockets in her final breath.

The Mad Marquis, somewhat beaten, but not entirely broken stands up from his throne, a strange glint of thought in his eyes. "Well done... well done... I'm afraid I'm not so certain why I'm here or who you are, sir, but you sure put that horrible hag down. Someone must have taken me hostage when I was asleep... and I assume you are the heroes my good wife hired to rescue me? She's such a woman, no chance in hell she'd answer to a ransom, even for me! That's why I married her! All woman, all the time."

(Somewhat out of combat unless someone chooses to continue acting in combat.)


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 25, 2008)

Errol stands, ready to strike again if the opportunity arises.  So, which side are you really on?  You summoned the shadows, and called to the hag.  Why then did you turn on her when she arrived?  Why should we believe that are truly the Marquis, missing for so long?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 25, 2008)

"Side? What? I'm afraid I have a headache. Can this wait?"

He absentmindedly thumbs the dagger in his hand, then looks at it in disgust at the strange ectoplasm dripping from it's blade. "Yech!" His now-empty hands float to the back of his head where he finds a rather unusual puncture wound... well... a few of them.

"By the shield maiden, what have they done to me! These clothes, these injuries!"

The man falls to his knees. "Please! Let's get out of here! I'm deathly afraid of the dark!"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

“For once, I am in agreement with the Marquis. Further investigation of the dungeon at this point will only lead to our certain death.” Gasps Tesla as she nearly collapse to the ground. Having reached the very limits of her psionic capabilities has left her mentally and physically drained. “Jeseme…” Rasps Telsa, “Search the Hag and the cell, see if there is anything you can find and then help Errol with the Marquis. Make sure he cannot cause any further trouble to us.” Using what little strength she has left, she slowly and painfully lifts herself of the ground and over to Slisik. “I will see what I can do for Slisik…”

Uses her necklace to manifest Levitate on Slisik, so that Tesla can ‘float’ Slisik out of the dungeon and to someplace safe. 

Tesla: -3 to Str, Dex, Con (HP: 16/28, PPS:1/44, AC: 23 (1 dex, 2 deflection, 11 Force Armor & Shield) 
Arcs: (HP: 13/13, Energy Ray x0, Control Air x2, Demoralize x2 AC: 30 (3 dex, 5 Natural, 11 Force Armor & Shield, 1 size)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 25, 2008)

Jesme, in a bit of fear rasps, "I'll look. Hold on, don't leave without me. It's not THAT far back to the door."

At which point she begins her investigation...


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 25, 2008)

Errol makes sure the marguis is unarmed and approaches him, kukri in one hand.  Don't try anything.  I'd rather bring you out alive, but if it's you or me, the marchioness will have to be happy with your corpse.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesme calls back, "Well, there's all these valuables obviously. Painting, throne, some of these things the crazy guy has. Not much we can salvage unless you strip the old man or want to haul this giant seat out of here. However... I was looking for any... well... more removable gems or something, in the throne. You know, stuff that wouldn't involve needing a horse to drag it out... and well... under the seat there's a lock. I undid it, something of a challenge, and well... no treasure. But um... you 'may' want to take a look at this first."

There are a number of papers hidden within the throne are in the goblins hands.

[sblock]Flocktime 14th, 586 CY: Liberation Day! Istivin is recaptured-
and without a fight! The enemy has left the city
empty and intact. They feared our might and fled before
we arrived. Yet strangely, the emptiness feels menacing,
as if we are not as alone as we think. Surely the mood of
war still hangs upon this place and will soon pass. Qualtaine
is once again upon its seat, this time the throne of a
marquis and not the lesser chair of an earl!
Fireseek 3rd, 588 CY: The city prospers once again. The last
of the occupied lands to the west should be reclaimed by spring.
Our army is blooded but stronger for it. Why then is this
foreboding upon me? Why do the people seem hesitant rather
than jubilant? A pall rests upon the city of my fathers.
Coldeven 28th, 588 CY: We are not alone! There is something
in Istivin. It is among us, in the very stones of the city,
I am sure of it, and I know not what power it possesses.
Some machination of the drow? I must not alert it to my
investigations. None are safe from its grasp. No one must
know what I have found until I have learned more, not even
my beloved Res. There are cries in the night.
Brewfest, 589 CY: Though it cost dear, I have a name for my
nemesis. It is the Malgoth. Galmoor's demon priest tied it
to this place before those foul giants withdrew. Darkness
falls like a veil in waking dreams. My eyes are caught by
the void. This demon priest, too, has a name. He is Ilkharis,
a frost giant worshiper of Kostchtchie. Somehow he imbedded
the Malgoth in my beloved home like a bloated tick
upon a host. The voices whisper near constant now. I am
the marquis; it requires a leader, someone to speak for it
to the people. I will die before it has me.[/sblock]
[sblock]Fireseek 18th or 20th, 590 CY: It is with me always now. The Malgoth won't
let me die. The knife slipped from nerveless hands as I laid it upon my wrist.
I fear there is no hope for me. Booming echoes silence the light. Shadow touches
shadow and passes through. Ilkharis is my only hope. He must be found. Surely he
can break the bond that he forged. I will send my finest knights to locate him.
Wealsun? 590: Dear Res... she doesn't understand. I am becoming more now.
One with the Dark Master is a prize, not a punishment. And she thinks me
unhinged. I shouldn't have killed the maid. They have given me the finest
cell for "my protection." Sparrows and hawks fall to the fox. I shall demand
a throne. A seat befitting my status.
Five 91!!!: The Dark Master tells many secrets. He whispers them long into
the night. I don't think the guards like my songs.
Fall, 591: The Malgoth is growing. Sometimes I can hear it in the stones. The
moments when I can think without that voice in my ear are fewer and far
between. Res and Verbane came. I ordered them to send my knights after the
frost giant. They think that part of my ravings, too. I don't blame them.
592-593?: Days pass when I don't even realize I am me. I can't hold it off forever.
It promises power...[/sblock]
[sblock]I think it is 594, the guards
spoke of Needfest celebration
some time back-
I fear it is almost over. A
darkness is in me, and I
can feel its energy. I can...
do things now. It does not
know I keep this journal.
I must stop writing in it,
hide it, and hope that what
I become never finds it. I
can feel it blooming. These
shall be my last words as a
man. Darling Res, the ring
you brought me shall be my
salvation. I can use it to
escape this body with these
new gifts, to hide in the
body of one of the guards,
and then if I can only maintain
myself I can use him
to warn you. I don't know
if I can hold on once I imbue
the magic jar, but to sleep
here with the dreams but
one more night is worse. If I
can just get outside the city
perhaps I can escape it. If
not, perhaps the blade of
a watchman's sword can
provide release of another
sort. Forgive me Res, I
should have told you.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"Pages from the Marquis Diary now doubt." Mentions Tesla as she reads over the pages. After reading them over she carefully places them into the folds of her cloak and motions towards the group. "Take only what you can carry and remain moble. We can come back later when we are rested." With that she and Arcs take the Slisik's hovering body and begin to make their way out of the Dungeon. 


OOC: Do we want to go back to the Palace or go somewhere else to heal up?


----------



## Dekana (Apr 27, 2008)

ooc: I'm still here if you'd like to try getting Slisik some healing.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 27, 2008)

With Slisik, the Marquis, Jesme, Errol, and Tesla, you fall back to the stairway that brought you down to the deeper dungeons. From there you ascend into the trapped level, crossing past the hedgehog's dilemma and then heading south through the chamber with the glowing skulls and through the final mechanized locked door.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Before heading outside, Tesla takes Slisik's cloak and draps it over the Marquis head. "It would be best for all of us that the populace of this great city did not see thier grand Marquis being draged through the streets by a beat up group of mixed raced adventures." States Telsa. Once out of the dungeons Telsa motions for the group to head back towards the palace. 


OOC: Thoughts, ideas?


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 30, 2008)

A wise move, Tesla.  Let us keep our success quiet for now, and give the Marchioness the chance to be the first to know of it.  That way, if we are wrong only she will know about it.  Errol fully agrees with the plan, including heading straight to the palace.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 30, 2008)

_Gods, I hope the Marchioness has a powerful cleric at her call. It will take me weeks to recover by my own magic._ Slisik agrees with Tesla's plan but isn't in any condition to signal his approval.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 1, 2008)

During the groups transition across the city, they come under notice of one of the town guards. He's roughly twice the size of most of them, and fairly recognizable. "What's this then? Did the Snake-man, or is it man-snake, pass out from overdrinking?"

The hulking guard makes sure to lift his helmet just a little such that the dim moonlight reaches his eyes enough to make out the appearances of the group. "I coulda sworn you had another woman with you, not a goblin and a begger. What happened? Did a dragon split her in half and transform the parts into these two? Figures."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 1, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

“Ah. The keen powers of observation are displayed once again by the fine guards of this great and noble city. Yes you are quite right. Our fourth companion is not with us, in fact we are on our way to meet her. Now if you would excuse us.” Replies Tesla as she motions for Errol to take the lead back to the palace.


----------



## Redclaw (May 1, 2008)

Errol nods and waves at the guardsmen, then tries to subtly stay between him and the marquis.  Women, we spend half our lives running around looking for them, don't we?  He chuckles, hoping to distract the man.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2008)

"Hrmm... well then. If that's how it's going to be, then that's how it's going to be. I hope you find what you're looking for. It's getting late rather quickly this evening."

The burly and bearded man continues off, taking a sharp right and heading down 'half-a-chicken' way.

It takes some time, but eventually you find your group ushered into the mansion of the Marchioness, and then pushed forward into the grand room from your earlier visit. You are greated by an unfamiliar face, however.







"Well... this is a surprise. What brings you all here so swiftly? I am the arch-mage Verbane, highest councilor of the Marchioness of Istivin. There's no need for you to introduce yourselves, I happen to be fully aware of who you are."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 2, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

“If you know who we are, then you also know why we are here. Seriously Mage. Why does your kind always insist on asking questions for which you already know the answers. Now, why don’t you be useful for a change and go fetch the Marchioness.” Spits Tesla. Her distaste for arcane users is quite evident in her degrading tone towards the so called Arch Mage.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2008)

"The marchioness is currently away. I'm afraid that all I have is her fine array of substitutes, but I'm afraid that their words would not be particularly useful here."

The Mad Marquis speaks up suddenly, "Of course she isn't here. She hasn't been here for some time, has she, Verbane?"

The supposed arch-mage seems surprised. His wry smile turns to a bit of shock. "Querchard!" The advisor looks at the tatters of the once regal marquis and seems disturbed. "So then, you return. And what has happened to your madness? Are you still as deranged and feral as when you left us? And what, exactly, did you do with Emondav?"

Querchard replies, "I'm afraid the madness may have left me to die. I can still hear the voice, but it's much weaker than it has been in years now. You can thank these heroes for driving off the Malgoth, if only briefly. I fear now for Emondav's life. While I can still think clearly, fetch Molthian, Rhist, and Colby from their quarters. These travelers have been beaten down to their last reserves."

Verbane makes a few hand gestures towards unseen servants. He then continues...

"I'm afraid my plans are foiled here. I must admit, I had hoped to find you dead. There is also the terrible problem that you may still be under the influence of whatever was inside of you. I'm afraid I'm going to have to make a request."

"The answer is no, Verbane."

The arch mages slight composure turns to red anger. His face swells up like a balloon. The frustrated Verbane then turns his back towards the group, not wanting to look anyone in the eyes. He starts marching off up the eastern staircase towards the anterior rooms.

After a few more minutes, the men called for earlier arrive. Molthian, Lady Rhist, and Colby are all clerics of Istivin. They, also, recognize the Mad Marquis as Marquis Querchard. Further, they take the time to cast numerous spells and offer potions to aid the party.

(Everyone recovers 4 points of Strength Damage, except Slisik, who recovers 12.)

Once that's settled, the Mad Marquis looks at you. "You have my thanks, strangers, but I'm afraid this is only the beginning of my problems."


----------



## Dekana (May 3, 2008)

Slisik twitches slightly when the healing spell is cast on him then slowly sits up. "You have my thanks, cleric" he says with uncharacteristic politeness. "And to the others of course for carrying me out of the dungeon."

"Tell us, Marquis, what is this problem you speak of? ... And hopefully it's something we can put off solving until we've all had some rest."


----------



## Creamsteak (May 5, 2008)

"Hah! I'm sorry, but I have a severe headache. I'm afraid that you're not the only one that needs some rest. I spent the last six years in the deeper dungeons of Krellont Keep, and I had full well intended to live to the end of my life there, until you showed up. That you brought me out and didn't kill me is questionable at best."

The Marquis takes a seat at the large oval table and sits back. One of the clerics comes to inspect him, asking a series of inquiries while the Marquis talks.

"As you most likely suspect, I am not quite myself. Something that sleeps in the depths of Istivin. It calls itself the Malgoth... the dark master. Your attack has briefly caused it to relinquish its slimy grasp. I'm uncertain if it was your attacks on its servants, or this lobotomy, but either way I have a momentary breath of freedom. I don't doubt that the Malgoth will take me back in time, if he hasn't found a more suitable servant..."

"The Marchioness came to visit me, despite my state, numerous times over the years. On a visit last month, the Malgoth felt particularly bold and used the hag Reukala to capture her. I'm not entirely certain what the Malgoth's intent was. Since you killed the hag, I'm not quite certain where to start."

"So as I'm you can tell, I've got quite a few heady concerns at the moment. I thank you all, obviously, for the temporary respite from my situation. If you have any questions... I'm famished... someone bring me something to eat!"


----------



## Redclaw (May 5, 2008)

The Marchioness was captured last month?  So who hired us to explore the deeper dungeons and search for any sign of your continued existence?  And while we're on the subject, what will happen to the marchioness now that you've escaped?  Errol asks, thoroughly confused.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 5, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> The Marchioness was captured last month?  So who hired us to explore the deeper dungeons and search for any sign of your continued existence?  And while we're on the subject, what will happen to the marchioness now that you've escaped?  Errol asks, thoroughly confused.




"Emondav hired you? What exactly do you mean by that? How would she have done that?"


----------



## Redclaw (May 5, 2008)

Well, I can't exactly say it was here.  There were a number of them, nine I think, in different colored gowns, complete with full veils.  They took turns speaking, supposedly to protect the actual marchioness form potential assasins.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 5, 2008)

"I believe you should direct your questions at Verbane then. I have no idea. I did see Emondav, just over a month ago, in the deeper dungeon when she came to visit. My desire for companionship and the desires of the Malgoth conspired to keep her there... though I was not entirely myself at the time. I'm not aware what the Malgoth wanted with her..."


----------



## Dekana (May 5, 2008)

"Perhaps the Emondav that hired us is an imposter then? I ssugest the Marquis be careful less this infiltrator plants a dagger in his back during the night. In fact, if he needs the fake Emondav killed, there is a perfectly good band of dragonslayers available for hire" Slisik says rather transparently. He then says quietly to his party, "I'm going to talk with Verbane about this."

Slisik leaves the company of the others and proceeds up the eastern staircase in search of the arch-mage. As he walks, he recalls the words of one of the 'Emondavs': "Should you choose to turn your back on the Marchioness at some point in the future, we will simply cause the spells to trigger with the appropriate command word. What will it do? Let's hope you never find out. And should you complete your task, I will have the chancellor remove the spell."


----------



## Dekana (May 11, 2008)

Slisik continues wandering around the anterior rooms in search of Verbane.

OOC: bump?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 12, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"Just so that we are all on the same page. A few days ago we struck an accord by the supposed Queen Emondav to go into the deeper dungeons of this keep to find her missing husband who was not missing but possessed by a dark entity known as Malgoth and was jailed in the deeper dungeons by none other than the Queen herself. Now Queen Emondav is missing, apparently for sometime now, supposedly taken by this Malgoth to a place and for reasons unknown. The Kingdom now has its King back but no one knows for how long. Now we are being asked to track down and save the Queen and then save Istivin from this Malgoth. Does that about sum things up?”


OOC: Cream, IAW Psionic Handbook, Telsa’s ability burn cannot be healed by any magical/psionic means. Only natural healing can bring back ability points drained from ability burn. So she would still be drained three from Str, Dex & Con. Though feel free to wave this requirement, you will hear no complaints from me


----------



## Creamsteak (May 13, 2008)

Reaching Verbane's quarters is no small task. His laboratory is located in the very highest point in all of Istivin, from which he can look down upon the city, or if one wishes, out beyond the cities walls. Further complicating matters, the path there is something of a maze, with multiple different stairwells and turns before reaching the spiral staircase leading up to his domicile.

Once there, an imposing wooden door bronze gargoyle with a knocking ring through it's nose greets Slisik. After knocking on the device briefly, the thin and angry seeming gentleman who called himself the archmage of Istivin answers.

"What, pray tell, do you want?"


Meanwhile in the courtroom, Tesla deposits his thoughts verbally and allows them to drift through the air for all to hear. The marquis, still slouching in his large comfortable chair is the only one actively interested. 

"Queen and King are not accurate. Istivin isn't a capital anymore. The nation of Sterich is no more, and my family was never nobility of that status. We were the caretakers of this city and this province, for years, before the giants invaded. I'm afraid that I'm not certain who asked you to find me... or what they expected you to do. I would think Verbane or Frush O'Suggill have stepped up in my absense, with Emondav gone as well. For what it's worth, I'd pay a king's ransom if you think you can actually find Emondav. I'm afraid, however, that the truth of the matter may be quite dire..."


----------



## Redclaw (May 13, 2008)

Errol cracks his neck loudly and then looks at the Marquis, That's what they said about finding you, my lord.  I make no promises, and cannot commit without word from my companions, but I would be willing to investigate further.  Is there anything you can remember about the dungeons that might assist us?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 13, 2008)

"Oh, a reward of some sort... well I'm uncertain what has happened to my finances in my absence. I should still have something with a bit more liquidity around here... let's see..."

The marquis stands up, still quite worn, and heads to a bookshelf two rooms away in the study where your equipment was left when it was supposedly 'tampered' with. He then locates a small lantern and turns it forty-five degrees before going to one of the drawers below the books and hitting three keys in no particular order. The last step he takes is to head to the very opposite side of the room and pull one of the books back from their shelf, revealing a small opening behind it. He reaches his hand in blindly, grabbing for whatever is back there.

"Well that's good news. Not everything has been rearranged in my absence."

The marquis pulls a small satin bag from the hole and shakes it's contents gingerly. There's not much there, only a few objects clink together inside. "I'd offer you more, but I'm certain there will be some contest of my estate given my... status... and lengthy absence. Consider this a down payment."

The bag is handed off to Errol first, and when he glances inside he sees that the contents are five rings. One each of copper, silver, electrum, gold, and platinum. They seem rather simple and undecorative, clearly not intended as noble jewelry pieces.

Jesme, silent until the hidden treasure was revealed, chimes in "Whatcha get? I want something!"

[sblock=Stats]Each ring provides an enhancement bonus to one ability score, a penalty to one ability score, and grants access to a feat.
Copper - +2 Wis, -2 Dex, Iron Will
Silver -  +2 Dex, -2 Con, Lightning Reflexes
Electrum - +2 Con, -2 Str, Great Fortitude
Gold - +2 Str, -2 Int, Power Attack
Platinum - +2 Int, -2 Wis, Wild Talent
[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (May 14, 2008)

[sblock=Verbane]"What, pray tell, do you want?"[/sblock]
Slisik calls back, "It is Slisik. We saw each other just a minute ago... I wanted to speak with the archmage about 'Emondav'."

(if Slisik is let in)

"The Marquis tells us that Emondav was captured over a month ago by foul creatures in the deep dungeon, yet of course she just hired us. Does the archmage think the Marchioness we met was an imposter? Or perhaps her mind is now under the dominion of the 'dark master'. Has the archmage noticed anything unusual in her behavior lately?"


----------



## Creamsteak (May 14, 2008)

Sneering and frustrated, Verbane responds quite clearly...

"So you have one and two and can't figure out how it came to be three for yourself? Of course she was a fake. All of them were fakes. That was the whole point of the charade now, wasn't it? To keep the fact that Emondav is gone a secret just a bit longer. Of course, I never expected you to come back with the Marquis. The whole point of sending you off into that dungeon was in the hopes you would find Emondav, not that lunatic."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 15, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Tesla eyes the rings with a careful eye before commenting, "These will do well to compensate for the 600 platinum pieces that we were promised. What can we expect for the Emondav?"


----------



## Creamsteak (May 15, 2008)

"I'd offer whatever I can, though I'm not yet certain what exactly I can still claim. I also worry that, should I fall under the Malgoth's influence again, the situation may not turn out for the better. What I can offer, I will."

"I'll make a better conversationalist in a few days, I hope. My head is still pounding! Would you please leave me be for a bit? I'm going to retire for the day shortly. If you do seek out Emondav, be very careful. The Malgoth still has a number of servants."


----------



## Dekana (May 18, 2008)

"Then why not..." Slisik's voice trails off before he finishes. _No, if he wanted to keep her disappearance a secret, then he wouldn't have told us._ "I understand then. We weren't trustworthy enough to be told the truth.
Before I take my leave then, may I ask what the request you were going to ask the marquis was? I'm not comfortable with the idea that the ruler of the city's mind could still be under the dominion of whatever darkness is in the dungeons."


----------



## Creamsteak (May 18, 2008)

"I'm afraid that's a matter of private concern. Seven years ago, before the Marquis became... problematic... we were discussing the possibility of securing our borders against the potential threat of the giants. The issue, however, remains in debate."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 18, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

“We shall see you then.” Says Telsa as she stands and leaves the rooms. Once they are outside the palace she turns and asks, “I require rest before we continue forward. Shall we retire for the evening and reconvene in the morning?”


----------



## Dekana (May 20, 2008)

Slisik bids farewell to the archmage and then returns to his companions. He fills them in on what was said; "It looks like he knew the marchioness disappeared some time ago, but he wanted to keep it a secret. At least now we can go back into the dungeon, rescue her, and get our reward twice."


----------



## Redclaw (May 20, 2008)

Unless they're keeping more bloody secrets from us, Errol points out.  I'm feeling a distinct lack of trust and reliability around here.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 21, 2008)

*Telsa & Arcs*

"If you were them, would you be so willing to trust us?" Replies Telsa with a smirk. Tesla and Arcs then retire for the evening. Come the next morning she meets her fellow colleages at a quite table in the back of the tavern over a warm meal. 

OOC: So whats the plan for the rings, for our next move in the quest and do we want to find a replacement player?


----------



## Redclaw (May 21, 2008)

OOC:  Honestly, I'm not sure that Errol wants to wear any of them.  The feats are interesting, but not anything he is missing, and negative effects are equal to the positives.  He'll still carry one, as his share of the prize, but he's fine with whichever the others don't want.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 23, 2008)

The guests at the inn seem more than eager to great you after your trip. There are a few more faces here than before... some of them seeming a bit out of place. A pair of elves sit at the far eastern corner of the tavern. They have an unusually hardened and stark look on their faces, for elves, and they seem to glance around the room, more paranoid than curious.

The rest of the company here seems to be minding their usual business, bragging, showboating, and otherwise making a good time of their hard earned coin. The twins are still here, glad as ever to see you again.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 23, 2008)

OOC: Tesla will take the platinum ring if no one objects. She could use the extra PPs.


----------



## Dekana (May 24, 2008)

Sensing the hesitation of his friends, Slisik readily takes the gold ring. He puts it on and instantly feels stronger - and stupider. But this is a trade Slisik is willing to accept: after all, steel is stronger than flesh!

He takes a seat in the mess hall of the inn and says to his comrades, "Unless there is some great hurry to find the Marchioness, let us rest and recover for another day or two at least. I am still feeling weaker than normal from those shadow touches." Slisik orders up a plate of roast meat there is, and he eats it piping hot.


----------



## Redclaw (May 24, 2008)

Seeing the others so anxious to take the rings of mixed-blessings, Errol overcomes his hesitations and accepts the slight loss of vitality for increased speed offered by the silver ring.

I agree.  I think we are much more likely to succeed in our mission if we are properly prepared.  There's no sense getting more folk lost in those dungeons, especially if those folk are us.  He leans back and finally allows himself to relax, happy to have a big mug of ale to help him forget the horrors of the past day.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 25, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

“Yes, rest will do all of us some good.” Says Tesla as she nods in her head agreement and then says, “Hopefully none of the dungeons secrets go walking off during the mean time.” She joins her fellow comrades in dinning on a fine meal and wine.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 31, 2008)

The three remaining adventurers rest at the inn for three days, ignoring any questions, pokes, or prods to force them to do anything. After their time is spent, they are completely recovered from their previous injuries.


----------



## Redclaw (May 31, 2008)

His kukri sharpened to the point of cutting the air that touched them, Errol finally put away his whetstone and stretched.  Three days too many of sitting still, but I suppose we needed it.  Is everyone prepared to return to the dungeons?  We have a marchioness to find.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

Telsa gives a slight nod of her head as she says, "Everything is in order. Let us depart."


----------



## Dekana (Jun 1, 2008)

Slisik scratches the top of his restless animal companion's head and says "Agreed. It's time to earn our pay. Let's find Jesme and get back into the dungeon. [if she wasn't relaxing with us anyway]"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 3, 2008)

When you do manage to find Jesme, and it is a bit difficult, she offers to help, but she wants her share of your loot. "I'm not stupid. That crazy shadow demon controlling count guy gave you some kind of reward. If you want me to work with you, you'll cut me my fair share."


----------



## Dekana (Jun 4, 2008)

Although loathe to help a goblin in any way, Slisik isn't one to betray those who fought bravely on his side. Besides, the group is going to need the rogue considering all the traps they've already seen in the dungeon. "You mean no one gave Ms. Goblin her share yet? Hah, why didn't she say anything?" Slisik retrieves the bag of magical rings from whoever is carrying it, then opens it in front of Jesme. "Yes, the 'count guy' gave us these magic rings. They increase one aspect of you at the expense of another. For instance, you could become quicker but less healthy with this one [silver ring]. Pick out any one you'd like."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 4, 2008)

The goblin eyes the small sacks contents. She reaches in with one hand and grabs two rings to look at, the silver and the electrum. "I like the both of them. I'll take one now, and one as a down payment for future services till we get more."


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 4, 2008)

Ah, ah, ah, little one, that was not our agreement.  Even giving you one of the five is twice the rate we agreed upon, and there was never any talk of downpayment, Errol smiles wolfishly at the goblin lass.  He doesn't exactly try to intimidate her, but he definitely doesn't work to make himself shorter.  Besides, the silver ring already sits on my finger.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 5, 2008)

The goblin looks around expectantly.

"Oh really? So you want to leave me with whatever's leftover. I see how this arrangement is. Give me the leftovers then, but I want both of them. You all had first picks apparently anyway."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Tesla & Arcs*

"So be it. And know that if there is more to be found within the depths of the dungeon, you have no picks." States the mind mage in an ice cold tone. "That is unless you wish to have a stack in those findings. In that case you get only 'one' ring. Your choice."


----------



## Dekana (Jun 6, 2008)

"As I recall, the agreement for Jesme was 10%. If the goblin wants 40% of the rings now, it's only fair she misses out on the next batch of treasure that we find."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 10, 2008)

"What are you talking about, forty? A piece of platinum is worth ten of gold, ten of gold is worth ten of silver, and ten of silver is worth ten of copper? Isn't that the way most people figure things? I'm the one walking away short-changed!"

Jesme seems completely confident in her statement.

"And do you really want your one way back out through that door to be the one feeling slighted, eh?"


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 11, 2008)

Have you truly lived this long with no knowledge of enchantments, little one?  Errol asks, the edge of his voice no less sharp than that of his kukri.  The rings' material is nothing compared to their magic, as you should well know.  Each is roughly equivalent in that, and thus in price.  Take one and be happy with getting double your agreed share, or take both, and have no stake in our next significant find.  Threats will end your association with us here and now, with you walking away empty-handed.  He doesn't draw his blades, but the gentle glide of his hand across the table is clear reminder that he could do so in an instant.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 17, 2008)

The goblin fidgets and scowls, "That's enough, then. Let's just cut this supposed partnership off now. I've got what I needed done. I'm going to leave this accursed city to rot. There's more out there, and I'll find my treasure elsewhere."

She starts backing away, eager to move on to another opportunity in another place.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Telsa & Arcs*

She ignores the fleeing Goblin Rogue and continues on towards the dungeons. “Do we continue on or shall we commission similar skills else where?”


----------

